# Hip Length (HL) 2012!!!!



## Janet' (Nov 6, 2011)

Greetings Ladies!!!!

I'm seeing lots of length threads for the upcoming year, but there hasn't been a HL created yet!!!

So...after some gentle prodding *ahem* from JJamiah , I've decided to take on the challenge of starting the thread!!

I'm on an upswing...coming off of a setback...so, come on LOVELY LADIES- in the words of Whimsy: LET'S DO THIS!!!!! 

If you have just reached your goal of BSL, MBL, or WL...Come on in!!! 

        

Official Starting Date: January 1, 2012
Official Ending Date: December 31, 2012

I will stop updating names March 1, 2012, but feel free to join unofficially after that time!

Vitals

Current Length:
Regimen:
Plans:
Hip Length Date: 



*Simply click "Thank You" and I will add you to the list*
See you at HL, Ladies!!

*HL 2012 Challengers * 
Aireen
bebezazueta
cch24
divachyk
hannan
JJamiah
Kn0ttyByNatur3
mide84
NJoy
prospurr4
regina07
vestaluv1
Ms_CoCo37 
mwedzi 
Janet'
brg240
pre_medicalrulz
Whimsy
NikkiGirl
ManeStreet
kami11213
Ebony Majesty
bigbrowneyez
ShawnC
Sunshine_One
aa9746
MrsHouston
leona2025
AngelEyez
baladi0822
Lucia
SouthernStunner
havilland
TeeSGee
beauti
eocceas
lolascurls
wheezy807
LaVgirl
leiah
ImFree27
justliveready
Bun Mistress
testimony777
lalla
dyamonds10

Here are the OFFICIAL UPDATE TIMES: 

March 15-31
June 15-30
September 15-30
December 15-31

but, of course, you could choose to refrain from updating (if you are in a Hide Your Hair Challenge, etc.) and/or if you happen to relax or flat iron in between those times, you can update then as well!!!

Challengers Starting From MBL--I'm thinking that we've got the LONGEST to go to reach HL, so we could use some extra   

FoxxyLocs
Lucia
Ms_CoCo37
bebezazueta
Janet'
leiah
bigbrowneyez
leona2025
pre_medicalrulz


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 6, 2011)

:woohoo: just because 

Vitals

*Current Length:* Whip Length

*Regimen:* It comes and goes to often LOL, I will be wigging it until February or April of 2012, don't know what my plans are after. 

*Plans:* 
Hip Length Date: December 31, 2012 at 11:59:59


----------



## Janet' (Nov 6, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> :woohoo: just because



JJamiah  So, um...are you maintaining at WHip Length, or are you gonna go for the HIP???  

NEVER MIND!!!!!!!!!! YAYYY!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 6, 2011)

Janet' said:


> JJamiah  So, um...are you maintaining at WHip Length, or are you gonna go for the HIP???




 U know I joined because you started it 

I am going to let my hair do it's thing LOLOLOL 

HEY LET ME SUPPORT your thread woman LOL


But Whip is long enough for me, I will still learn and watch all the ladies for that continue support and knowledge   So can I stay?


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cheering you all on from the side lines


----------



## Janet' (Nov 6, 2011)

Nix08 Thanks!!! We definitely need cheeleaders!!!


----------



## cch24 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll join! Hip length was my ultimate goal, but now I'm thinking I may grow longer.

Current Length: Waist length, layered
Regimen: I wash my hair once a week, deep condition, twist my hair, and bun it. Once a month I do a cassia treatment.
Plans: I don't really have hair plans anymore. I just do what I do and let it grow.
Hip Length Date: I'm giving myself a year, so I'd say October 2012.


----------



## regina07 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm in!  WHip/Hip are stops to my ultimate goal: tailbone.  Currently in middle of a setback tho' so I need to get the massive shedding under control.

Current Length: waistlength
Regimen: co-wash weekly, dc weekly (combined protein/moisture), airdry and bun.  M&S daily with avj/glycerin/water followed by sweet almond oil.  Lots of vitamins and supplements
Plans: Will do a length check late dec, then trim .5-1" and will continue to bun.
Hip Length Date: Sep 2012


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm BSL and I could only dream of making HL by next Dec. I will be lurking and cheering you ladies on


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 6, 2011)

YYAAAYY!! GROW LADIES, GROW!! I will def be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines!

HL...wwooossaahhhh! I can't even think that far ahead! I'm just trying to hit MBL by next month! LOL!


----------



## Nonie (Nov 6, 2011)

JJamiah, you must be smokin' that good good stuff, tagging me.  

I don't even know if I am at BSB or not. And then there's MBL and WL and HBL (or is that whatchall are calling HL?) before hips. So what in the name of all that is sane are you tagging me fo'? Why d'you hafta get me out of bed to attend a meeting where everyone speaks a foreign tongue? I thought we were friends? So cruel. 

Oh and BTW, I don't do challenges, coz I ain't watching no pot. If I get there, I get there. If I don't, oh well. So I'ma just go right back and join that Geico dude under the rock where things make sense.


----------



## Toy (Nov 6, 2011)

Cheering you Ladies on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd like to join!!!! 
I'm HOPING to make full HL by my birthday next year (30th March). 


CURRENT LENGTH: WL
REGIMEN: Protective styling (with wigs), Baggying under satin cap at night, Moisturing and sealing daily with Carrot and Coconut oil, Washing and Conditioning once a week
PLANS: Incorporate deep conditioning twice a week into regimen, Incorporate Ayurvedic powders & oils into regimen (rinses/prepoos), Vitamins; still to decide of which ones to take
TARGET DATE: 30th March, 2012
_*Starting Pic:*_







As you can see from the picture my hair lays in a V shape. The sides are to my waist and the middle is at hip length. I'm hoping for all my hair to reach that length.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Nov 6, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I'm BSL and I could only dream of making HL by next Dec. I will be lurking and cheering you ladies on



Same here.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks JJamiah for tagging me! Janet', thanks for making this thread! I was thinking of making a Hip Length for 2012 at one point but forgot. Count me in! I'm confident I can do this.

*Current Length*: In MBL/WL limbo... 
*Regimen*: Wash, condition, air-dry/blow-dry. Yes, that's all I do. 
*Plans*: Start back on my vitamins, grow out my bangs, get my edges longer, and achieve thickness.
*Hip Length Date*: December 31, 2012 at 11:59:59pm like JJamiah... lol. 
*Starting Picture*: Click here for my most recent update.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 6, 2011)

Yay!! Janet's running things? I'm in! I hope to be HL now or dang close. HL is my goal so, I'll be trimming and maintaining. I'm layered now with about 5 inches of bonelaxed ends and planning to grow most of it out so that my hemline will be nice and thick. I'll have a better idea at the end of the year but yeah, I'm in.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello! Count me in!  Even though the whip challenge is for hip too. There's some gorgeous heads here that I want to grow with and I just love Janet' so lets go!

I'll be back before start date with pics and vitals

I'm excited now!


----------



## GIJane (Nov 6, 2011)

I see a lot of LCHF celebrities is on this thread. :Flahsssss Also, a few of my   hair idols like vestaluv1 and janet are going to be checking in. This is going to be good. You ladies can do it. Grow ladies grow.


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 6, 2011)

Imma sit this one out. I'll cheer yall on from the sidelines.


----------



## TrueToHair (Nov 6, 2011)

.....................................


----------



## MrsIQ (Nov 6, 2011)

Look at all these longhaired divas in hurr!  Imma sit this year out (going for WL in 2012). Just breaking out the pom poms and cheering you all on!

Get ta growing!!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 6, 2011)

Aireen your welcome 
Nonie, Your so darn silly LOL


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 6, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I'm BSL and I could only dream of making HL by next Dec. I will be lurking and cheering you ladies on




This is me.  I'm only grazing BSL . I hope to make it by DEC 31st. I'll be lucky if I make WL by next Dec. I'll be cheering from the sidelines. Thanks for the tag!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 6, 2011)

I will be a cheerleader because I am NO WHERE CLOSE to HL!  I'm barely BSB. I will be watching for inspiration though!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 6, 2011)

topnotch1010 said:


> I will be a cheerleader because I am NO WHERE CLOSE to HL!  I'm barely BSB. I will be watching for inspiration though!!





flowinlocks said:


> This is me.  I'm only grazing BSL . I hope to make it by DEC 31st. I'll be lucky if I make WL by next Dec. I'll be cheering from the sidelines. Thanks for the tag!





MrsIQ said:


> Look at all these longhaired divas in hurr!  Imma sit this year out (going for WL in 2012). Just breaking out the pom poms and cheering you all on!
> 
> Get ta growing!!





cocosweet said:


> Imma sit this one out. I'll cheer yall on from the sidelines.






GIJane said:


> I see a lot of LCHF celebrities is on this thread. :Flahsssss Also, a few of my   hair idols like vestaluv1 and janet are going to be checking in. This is going to be good. You ladies can do it. Grow ladies grow.





SherylsTresses said:


> Same here.





Toy said:


> Cheering you Ladies on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





pre_medicalrulz said:


> YYAAAYY!! GROW LADIES, GROW!! I will def be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines!
> 
> HL...wwooossaahhhh! I can't even think that far ahead! I'm just trying to hit MBL by next month! LOL!





Ms. Tiki said:


> I'm BSL and I could only dream of making HL by next Dec. I will be lurking and cheering you ladies on



Thanks so much ladies!!!! We're going to need all the support we can get!!!!    Y'all are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm really not about to do this to myself    erplexed, but I will support all the ladies who are in  




Good Luck!!! I'll be watching from the sidelines with my


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 6, 2011)

I wish I could join this challenge. Janet you are always so positive and encouraging. I know the energy in this thread is going to be great but the truth of the matter is, I'm not even APL so all I can do is watch from the sideline..Good Luck Ladies!!!


----------



## prospurr4 (Nov 6, 2011)

I would like to join, please.  

Now, that I've figured out why my retention had stalled, and subsequently revamped my regimen, I should be able to reach W-HIP (I'm in that challenge, too )  and HL in 2012. But I will be trimming back to W-HIP, because, like @JJamiah, W-HIP is as long as I want to go.  Here are my "vitals:"

Current Length: Full MBL

Regimen:  Wash weekly, monthly protein treatment and DC, trim every 3 months, hairstyles include rollersets and updos

Plans:  My final goal is W-HIP, so I plan to trim after reaching HL and maintain W-HIP. 

Hip Length Date: Christmas Day 2012


----------



## divachyk (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tag, ahem, Ms. You Know Who -- @JJamiah. ITA with @Nonie, you're on that ooo-weee because I'm not expecting HL in 2012. I'm for being optimistic but I'm also realistic.  I'll be cheering all of you on like @Nix08 said.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 6, 2011)

divachyk r u kidding me, your hair growth in one year YOU MUST be kidding me. YOU better come on and join!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 6, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @divachyk r u kidding me, your hair growth in one year YOU MUST be kidding me. YOU better come on and join!



I agree divachyk don't be coy


----------



## divachyk (Nov 6, 2011)

Dang yall some hard core bullies Nix08 and JJamiah  I'm in!!!! Nix08, I'm calling you out, you're in too darling.  Goooooo Team!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 6, 2011)

:woohoo: divachyk and @Nix08  :woohoo:


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 6, 2011)

oh divachyk you are hilarious   As for joining I think you've been drinking on this sunday evening  I'm aiming for wl in 2013 - the end of 2013


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 6, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> :woohoo: @divachyk and @Nix08  :woohoo:




What the whaaa??  I can't be in I'm in a no length check challenge   I'll reassess and confirm my inability to join at the end of the year JJamiah I see you're the true bully


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 6, 2011)

Nix08 awwwww No it is divachyk LOL

I heard from her in post #32 u were joining


----------



## divachyk (Nov 6, 2011)

Nix08 - yes, JJamiah is the sweetest meanest bully you'd ever meet.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 6, 2011)

Current Length: not quite MBL so I'm forced to claim BSL
Regimen: PS, cowash as needed, DC 1x weekly (detailed regi in LHCF blog)
Plans: Baby ends, monitor split ends and mid shaft splits, trim as needed with split ender
Hip Length Date:  31 Dec 2012


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 6, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @Nix08 - yes, @JJamiah is the sweetest meanest bully you'd ever meet.


 

 awww u guys are mean to me divachyk :buttkick:


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 6, 2011)

Cheering everyone on! If I don't reach hip length by Dec 31st I may have to join you ladies for a few months. I was about a 1/2 inch away back in Oct. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 6, 2011)

This thread made me flatiron to do a length ck and I have to say that I didn't meet my goal for this yr and I know that I wont because I had to trim .5 to 1" because they were hard and the comb or brush was getting tangled in it so I know it had to go. I rather have  healthy ends than ends that are just going to make the rest of my hair fall out. I am so glad I caught this now, so I thank you for starting this.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 6, 2011)

Vitals


Current Length: BSL

Regimen: Wash and DC every 7 to 10 days. Apply leave in and grease. Baggy hair

Plans: Protective style, take multivitamin, trim ends as needed, and RELAX!  


Hip Length Date: DEC 31st 2012!!!


LET'S GO, BABY!!! Grrr!


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 7, 2011)

Yay!!! Good Luck Girls!!!!  I'll cheer you on from the sidelines and wait for the Hip Length 2013 lol 

Happy Growin!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 7, 2011)

You know what, I'm not only cheering from the sidelines but I'm joining too! Hey why not?! LOL! 

Current Length: not sure right now (somewhere between BSL & MBL) Will do a length check next month as a starting pic. 

Regimen: Protective style 104% of the time. 

Plans: Vitamins and Wigs


----------



## brg240 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Current Length:* hl

*Regimen:* er i should be more consistent but it is cowash weekly(suave almond shea ) clarify monthly (suave clarifying shampoo), protein treatment every 4 weeks. Moisturize with aloe vera juice + suave almond conditioner/avocado oil(sometimes), seal with sunflower oil and then some type of grease. Oh and lots of bunning.

*Plans:* wigs for the winter, maybe until the end of april actually. Bunning. I'll be cutting off my relaxed ends somewhere in between this december and april.

*Hip Length Date:* ??? Maybe August


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Yay!!! Good Luck Girls!!!!  I'll cheer you on from the sidelines and wait for the Hip Length 2013 lol
> 
> Happy Growin!



Whimsy     on your pregnancy!!!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Nov 7, 2011)

Can you please add me Janet? I don't think I will make it this year (2011) but I might be close. I will definitely be going for Hiplength in the new year. I have decided that I won't go past hip though. I am STILL transitioning.

Current Length: Past Waist

Regimen: I gave up on reggies. 

Plans: I think I am going to try rollersetting my hair this year. My hair shrinks up and tangles really badly so I have to be careful as I am transitioning and still going for length. 

Hip Length Date: May 2012


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 7, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You know what, I'm not only cheering from the sidelines but I'm joining too! Hey why not?! LOL!



Hell if you're in, I'm in!!  F the sidelines!!!   I know I wont make it but it'll be fun trying!! hehe

I'll be back later with starting point and info


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay JJamiah must be on that wacky tabacky if she tagged me in this challenge. I  ya but yeah...not happening. I'll cheer you ladies on from the sidelines as I TRY to reach APL next year lol


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 7, 2011)

NikkiQ i'm not making it either but I'm joining just for fun!  Join too!


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 7, 2011)

*Current starting point* is above (as of October 18th) I would say an inch or so above bra strap?  It's growing well, I was APL after my cut in July.
I'll take another pic on New Years Eve and update my starting point.

*Regimen*: 
My current regimen for the winter is: 


weekly wash and deep condition
either airdry then flatiron or put in twists for the week
moisturize or oil ends every other night

*Plan*:
DO NOT CUT MY HAIR NO MATTER WHAT INSANITY COMPELS ME!

*Hip Length Date*: 
Not 2012 I'll tell ya that much! I'd say December 2013 to be realistic! 

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 7, 2011)

Since JJamiah tagged me I guess I'll join in as well.  Although with all of the setbacks I've had, it's gonna be an uphill battle.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 7, 2011)

I was tagged???? Im not even close to APL  anyway i will watch you ladies grow and like the rest, cheer you all from the sidelines.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Can you please add me Janet? I don't think I will make it this year (2011) but I might be close. I will definitely be going for Hiplength in the new year. I have decided that I won't go past hip though. I am STILL transitioning.
> 
> Current Length: Past Waist
> 
> ...



NikkiGirl...How long has it been now and how much more do you have before you are 100% natural? It seems like forever!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Since JJamiah tagged me I guess I'll join in as well.  Although with all of the setbacks I've had, it's gonna be an uphill battle.



Ms_CoCo37 I feel your pain on the setbacks, but you will definitely be in good company!!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> *Current starting point* is above (as of October 18th) I would say an inch or so above bra strap?  It's growing well, I was APL after my cut in July.
> I'll take another pic on New Years Eve and update my starting point.
> 
> *Regimen*:
> ...



Whimsy who knows? With all those prenat vits you'll be taking, your hair might be butt length in 6 months


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 7, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @Whimsy who knows? With all those prenat vits you'll be taking, your hair might be butt length in 6 months



LMAO yup! Then all fall out with the post partum shedding


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL!!!!!! Whimsy Lets Do It!!!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## NikkiGirl (Nov 7, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @NikkiGirl...How long has it been now and how much more do you have before you are 100% natural? It seems like forever!!


 
It does seem like forever. I will make two years transitioning at the end of this year (December 31st to be exact). I will go for three years I think. I just don't want to cut my hair. I have contemplated it and I would be at BSL natural, but I am like NOPE!  I would prefer to at least be MBL natural before I cut.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> It does seem like forever. I will make two years transitioning at the end of this year (December 31st to be exact). I will go for three years I think. I just don't want to cut my hair. I have contemplated it and I would be at BSL natural, but I am like NOPE!  I would prefer to at least be MBL natural before I cut.



NikkiGirl I definitely understand, I was a longterm transitioner myself--it took me 2 years and some change and I was only CBL (collarbone length). Take as much time as you need! How often are you trimming?



Whimsy said:


> LMAO yup! Then all fall out with the post partum shedding



Whimsy Dang!!! You ain't neva lied


----------



## NikkiGirl (Nov 7, 2011)

Janet' I am trimming every six months approximately. I didn't trim since last year this last time I trimmed in October and I had to take off an inch. I was starting to see damage. Uggh!


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 7, 2011)

Current Length: Just hit MBL, 3c/4a natural
Regimen: Protective styling with weaves, braidouts when not in weaves. 
Plans: Will use Formaldehyde free BKT (haven;t used it before, newbie to it)
Hip Length Date: Dec 2012


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 7, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Since @JJamiah tagged me I guess I'll join in as well.  Although with all of the setbacks I've had, it's gonna be an uphill battle.


 

 yay! :woohoo: 

Since every one else @Nonie, @divachyk @NikkiQ all putting me on blast LOL 
@Rossy2010 thanks mommy for not putting me on blast LOL
I tagged my friends so they could join in.  @Janet' did you get tagged too LOL. 

Awesome ladies  I hope everyone reaches their goal for 2012


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 7, 2011)

Current Length: about 2 in. from HL (i think)
Regimen: shampoo 1-2x/mo, DC weekly, protein 1x/mo, blow dry 2x/mo, flat iron 1x/mo
Plans: still PSing most of the time - buns and updos; need to focus on babying my ends
Hip Length Date: March or April? Goal is TBL in 2012 so I'll be in both challenges


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 7, 2011)

Can I join?

Current length - WL
Regimen - Wash and deep condition wkly, protein monthly and protective style 90% of the time using wigs
Hoping to reach HL by December 2012

Starting pic


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 7, 2011)

kami11213 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Current length - WL
> Regimen - Wash and deep condition wkly, protein monthly and protective style 90% of the time using wigs
> ...


 
I thought you were already hip length. Beautiful hair.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 8, 2011)

kami11213 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Current length - WL
> Regimen - Wash and deep condition wkly, protein monthly and protective style 90% of the time using wigs
> ...


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 8, 2011)

My hair is uneven, some spots are mbl, some wl, some hl... most is wl though, so my goal is to reach full hl by the end of next year...


----------



## Janet' (Nov 8, 2011)

kami11213 Well in that case   :welcome3:


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 8, 2011)

Count me in!!

Current Length: Waistlength
Regimen: deep conditioning, protein treatments, steaming, protective styling
Plans: no cutting, only mini trims. monthly length checks... ladies please remind me! Lol
Hip Length Date: November 2012


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm def in! I'll be back with starting pic and regimen at years end.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 8, 2011)

Great to see so many challengers!!!!!   

Just a gentle reminder--If you could please click the "thank you" button on the initial post, it will make it so much easier for me to keep up with names.

  Thanks Loves!!!!


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmmm I'm usually conservative with my challenges but I may join his one for a little push.  I'm in WHIP as well.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 8, 2011)

Aww, come on Carrie A!!! You'll be WHip Length in no time!!


----------



## brg240 (Nov 8, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Janet' I am trimming every six months approximately. I didn't trim since last year this last time I trimmed in October and I had to take off an inch. I was starting to see damage. Uggh!


I trim every six months too NikkiGirl good luck with your long transition. I can understand not wanting to cut until you reach a certain length, i'm doing that too.



kami11213 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Current length - WL
> Regimen - Wash and deep condition wkly, protein monthly and protective style 90% of the time using wigs
> ...


kami11213 you must have a long torso, cuz I'm looking at your pic and i see your waist and i'm like isn't that where her hips are. Also, you have such a nice shape.


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 9, 2011)

brg240 said:


> @kami11213 you must have a long torso, cuz I'm looking at your pic and i see your waist and i'm like isn't that where her hips are. Also, you have such a nice shape.


 
Thanks brg240! I don't have a long torso actully  I'm 5'3 and have a very short torso...lol Most of my hair is at wl when I pull, some sections are hl... I just need for all of it to be at hl unstretched, that's my goal


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am definitely in! My hair is finally growing again and is about 1.5" from the waist, so hopefully I can make hip at the end of 2012.

Current Length: MBL
Regimen: Wash every two weeks and bun it up or braid outs
Plans: To keep my hair as healthy as can be and leave it alone
Hip Length Date: 12/31/2012


----------



## Janet' (Nov 9, 2011)

ShawnC said:


> I am definitely in! My hair is finally growing again and is about 1.5" from the waist, so hopefully I can make hip at the end of 2012.
> 
> Current Length: MBL
> Regimen: Wash every two weeks and bun it up or braid outs
> ...



ShawnC I'll definitely add you! Can you please click the "thanks" button- it helps me keep up accurately with the number of participants!


----------



## havilland (Nov 9, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> :woohoo: just because
> 
> Vitals
> 
> ...




girl, did you tag me?    thanks so much!   i will be in next year....i'm not even whip length yet. 

i'll cheer and learn from the sidelines.....i'll be back to be inspired!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Nov 9, 2011)

Your hair is gorgeous Janet! Love the color!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 9, 2011)

ShawnC Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## NJoy (Nov 11, 2011)

kami11213 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Current length - WL
> Regimen - Wash and deep condition wkly, protein monthly and protective style 90% of the time using wigs
> ...


 
Girl, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy Sunday Ladies!!!! So, I'm still wearing my hair straight, but I am itching to wash and go so I can see what my color is looking like...plus, I am ready to go back to low-manipulation style mode so I can get these inches!!!! How are y'all doing today??


----------



## hannan (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay! I'm excited! 


Current Length: MBL
Regimen: Shampoo 1x/week, DC 2x/week, braid, and bun.
Plans: Stick with my vitamins and henna every two weeks or so. 
Hip Length Date: December 31, 2012! God willing.


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 13, 2011)

kami11213 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Current length - WL
> Regimen - Wash and deep condition wkly, protein monthly and protective style 90% of the time using wigs
> ...



You are WAY past WL, you already look HL to me.  Some sections on the side look a little shorter but I think most would agree you are HL.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 13, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Happy Sunday Ladies!!!! So, I'm still wearing my hair straight, but I am itching to wash and go so I can see what my color is looking like...plus, I am ready to go back to low-manipulation style mode so I can get these inches!!!! How are y'all doing today??


 
Hey girl. Enjoying this clear weather. I always feel anxious to wet my hair after njoy'g it straight. I'm all paranoid about wearing my hair straight and having my ends exposed. I'm gonna need rehab to start wearing my hair out again.  I'm hoping going longer will allow me to do long, luscious braidouts to avoid flat ironing.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 13, 2011)

kami11213 said:


> My hair is uneven, some spots are mbl, some wl, some hl... most is wl though, so my goal is to reach full hl by the end of next year...




Ms Lala, the above is kami11213's response to that same comment!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 13, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Hey girl. Enjoying this clear weather. I always feel anxious to wet my hair after njoy'g it straight. I'm all paranoid about wearing my hair straight and having my ends exposed. I'm gonna need rehab to start wearing my hair out again.  I'm hoping going longer will allow me to do long, luscious braidouts to avoid flat ironing.



NJoy OMGee!! I feel the same freaking way...I know I am going to have to go through some type of re-introduction therapy to wear my hair out all the time!!! But the crazy thing is that when I'm wearing it straight, I know that I'm pulling on it, it's breaking off at least in my mind...


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 13, 2011)

Janet' said:


> NJoy OMGee!! I feel the same freaking way...I know I am going to have to go through some type of re-introduction therapy to wear my hair out all the time!!! But the crazy thing is that when I'm wearing it straight, I know that I'm pulling on it, it's breaking off at least in my mind...



OMG!!!!! the both of you sound like you need help I cannot think of the name but you love something so much that you don't want to touch it don't want anyone to see it. well isn't this what you been growing for??? let it all hang out ladies... we want to enjoy also LOL


----------



## NJoy (Nov 13, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @NJoy OMGee!! I feel the same freaking way...I know I am going to have to go through some type of re-introduction therapy to wear my hair out all the time!!! But the crazy thing is that when I'm wearing it straight, I know that I'm pulling on it, it's breaking off at least in my mind...


 
Exactly!!!! 



Shadiyah said:


> OMG!!!!! the both of you sound like you need help I cannot think of the name but you love something so much that you don't want to touch it don't want anyone to see it. well isn't this what you been growing for??? let it all hang out ladies... we want to enjoy also LOL


 
Dang Shadiyah, You just gonna come along and shame the both of us, huh? *sigh*  I know you're right.  But yeah, I'm gonna need a 12 step program.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Cheering you ladies on. You can do it!!!


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 13, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Exactly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Shadiyah, You just gonna come along and shame the both of us, huh? *sigh*  I know you're right.  But yeah, I'm gonna need a 12 step program.



lol well we are going to help through the 12 steps and we are your sponsors.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in.  I'll post starting pics at the beg of 2012.


----------



## prospurr4 (Nov 13, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> I'm in.  I'll post starting pics at the beg of 2012.



Wow @mwedzi!  I took a double-take at your siggy pic.  Your hair is so thick and gorgeous!

ETA:  I am gonna really have to raise my "retention" game, because you ladies has some seriously beautiful hair.  *putting hair in bun*


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in but i don't know where hl is on me. Do i claim it when hair is past wl?


----------



## NJoy (Nov 13, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> I'm in but i don't know where hl is on me. Do i claim it when hair is past wl?


 
I was waiting to see if anyone else would chime in but, put your hands on your hips (resting on the hipbone). Tah dow! That's it. At least, that's how I'm telling it.


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 13, 2011)

NJoy Ok so I was goofing off washing this dishes and dancing to my favorite jams.  So why did I try and do your siggy move.  I fell over, backwards, forward,  and sideways.  I could not get my neck coordinated,  my joints were all tight,  and my knees were like da h3ll this girl doin' to us.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 13, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> NJoy Ok so I was goofing off washing this dishes and dancing to my favorite jams.  So why did I try and do your siggy move.  I fell over, backwards, forward,  and sideways.  I could not get my neck coordinated,  my joints were all tight,  and my knees were like da h3ll this girl doin' to us.





Girl please.  I'm gonna be able to get that one of these days.  But today,


----------



## leona2025 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm scared, but I will join. If I can just stay away from the scissors! I got a really nice trim a while ago and I've conquered my love of heat. So maybe I can make it.  Yeah right, but I am joining anyways. 


Vitals

Current Length:IDK

Regimen: I wash and condition 1 to 3 times a week. Depends on how lazy I have been. If I didn't wrap my hair up or put it on rollers and it's a dry tangled mess, than I have to wash and condition it to "reset" the process, lol. No way I can detangle a dry mess.

I put on a protein conditioner for half the time I'm in the shower. Rinse and then use a moisturizing conditioner and I use silicon mix conditioner as my leave in. 

Plans: No trims. Minimal heat. Ponytails and buns. 

Hip Length Date: December 31, 2012
Current length pictures: What length am I? How many inches do I need for Wl and then Hl? I really need the keep the scissor out my hand support. I can not stop cutting.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 13, 2011)

Bump! Hope 2012 is a great year for growth for ALL of us.


----------



## AngelEyez (Nov 13, 2011)

Please count me in! 

Current Length: few inches beyond WL




Regimen: wash 2x month/ low mani/ heat 1x month/ scalp massages/ K.I.S.S.
Plans: I want to try some more cute updos ...I've been wearing my hair in the same style for quite some time... I also plan on cutting in a bang before Christmas


----------



## ImFree27 (Nov 14, 2011)

Good Luck Ladies, I will be watching for motivation.  I'm 4 inches from wsl, so I can't join


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 14, 2011)

Imfree27 I'm 4 inches from WL also & I still joined. LOL! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 14, 2011)

AngelEyez said:


> Please count me in!
> 
> Current Length: few inches beyond WL
> 
> ...



Heyyyy you look HL already!!! #jealous

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Lucia (Nov 14, 2011)

AngelEyez said:


> Please count me in!
> 
> Current Length: few inches beyond WL
> 
> ...



AngelEyez 
In the challenge, you are the challenge


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 14, 2011)

Lolololooooo Lucia

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Janet' (Nov 15, 2011)

Lucia What's up with you?


----------



## regina07 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy Monday ladies!  I've had a week of little-to-no breakage and minimal shedding.  To top it off, my hair feels amazing.  Soft, silky to touch with lots of bounce.  I'm guessing this is 'happy hair'???  Happy hair being what you get when you get your reggie just right ....

I don't think I retained anything since Aug -- but I'm ok with that if the extreme shedding is over.    I can figure out how to retain length but I gotta have hair on my head first! KWIM?

Hope y'all are having a good start of the week


----------



## keepithealthy (Nov 15, 2011)

There is  some drool worthy hair up in dis thread!! One day I will be able to join in a Hip Length challenge but for now. I'm cheering from the side lines. HHG ladies!


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I am totally starting this challenge off on the wrong foot. Washed my hair yesterday and didn't put nothin in that bad boy. Its beyond dry.

#lazy


----------



## Lucia (Nov 15, 2011)

Janet' 
Hi, 
everythings going at a good pace, I'm on top of my regimen and PS-ing. I know I can make WL then HL this coming year for sure.
How are you doing?


----------



## leona2025 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kn0ttyByNatur3 said:


> Well, I am totally starting this challenge off on the wrong foot. Washed my hair yesterday and didn't put nothin in that bad boy. Its beyond dry.
> 
> #lazy



Kn0ttyByNatur3 I do this, lol. Then I have to cowash to get it right. I cant do anything with dried up hair.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 15, 2011)

leona2025 said:


> Kn0ttyByNatur3 I do this, lol. Then I have to cowash to get it right. I cant do anything with dried up hair.



  leona2025  well, I am glad I am not the only one slacking.

*pulls ring out* Brillo Hair Powers, ACTIVATE!   

Form of hedgehog!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 15, 2011)

What the?!

*walks by and snatches the Brillo Power Rings from @Kn0ttyByNatur3 and leona2025 *

No!  Noooo!!! We're not playing that here, do you understand?!  And don't make me take out my switch again!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 15, 2011)

LMBOOOOOO NJoy You ladies are hilarious!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 16, 2011)

ImFree27, we're in the same boat.  I'm just joining for fun and to support the ladies who are close to reaching their goal.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

leona2025  your hair is gorgeous! The other pics I saw in the thread looks like you ladies are already HL. PRETTY hair everywhere!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using LHCF app


----------



## Janet' (Nov 16, 2011)

I    this thread!!!! Happy Hump Day Ladies!!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 16, 2011)

How many of you ladies are in the WHIP 2012 challenge and now in this one??? I'm trying decided what i want to do...


----------



## baladi0822 (Nov 16, 2011)

I would like to join!  And I'm also on the WHIP challenge.

*Current Length:* Mostly WL/WHIP?, some shorter layers

*Regimen:*  Wash & DC once/twice a week, apply leave in and oil and air dry in 2 - 6 braids, bun 90% of the time, moisturize as needed, search & destroy as needed.
*Plans:*  Keep it "healthy" as it grows
*Hip Length Date:* November 2012

I'm also joining NJoy and Janet' in the "12 step rehab program to wearing your hair out again" .  I straightened my hair this weekend after a year of no heat + PSing, wore it out for a WHOLE day and it was back in a bun the next day.  I've gotten such good results PSing, but I'm seriously paranoid ...


----------



## Lucia (Nov 16, 2011)

wheezy807 said:


> How many of you ladies are in the WHIP 2012 challenge and now in this one??? I'm trying decided what i want to do...



I'm in both then on to  TL Crakin that thread is extended and still going to 2013
baladi0822
Gorgeous hair you look HL to me already


----------



## leona2025 (Nov 16, 2011)

baladi0822 said:


> I would like to join!  And I'm also on the WHIP challenge.
> 
> *Current Length:* Mostly WL/WHIP?, some shorter layers
> View attachment 128489
> ...



@baladi0822 OMG. Your hair is gorgeous.

I'm starting to think I'm in the wrong challenge. Everyone in here hair is twice as long as my hair.


----------



## baladi0822 (Nov 16, 2011)

Lucia said:


> I'm in both then on to  TL Crakin that thread is extended and still going to 2013
> @baladi0822
> Gorgeous hair you look HL to me already




Thank you Lucia... My shorter layers aren't quite there yet, among other things, but perhaps I should join the TBL group...


----------



## eocceas (Nov 16, 2011)

Would like to officially stake my claim in the HL Challenge of 2012 babybaaabay!!! So proud and utterly honored to be here amongst all you long haired-beauties. Still can't believe I've made it this far and am even attempting to be hailed a "QUEEN HIP LENGTHER", it's just insane to me. But I've mustard up the courage and confidence bc of much help, support and inspiration from you all. Thank you all for lending a hand in my hair journey. I have seriously taken my hair to lengths it's never seen before and I am super duper excited about this challenge especially. However I will be back the first week in Jan. to post...so that I could gather my new game-plan/reggie going into 2012 and post my graduation pics from the 2011 MBL challenge. It's on and poppin ladies...LET'S GET IT!!!!!!!!:Copy of 2cool:


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 16, 2011)

@baladi0822 your hair is beautiful!! 

ETA: and we'd love to have you in the TBL thread!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 16, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> @baladi0822 your hair is beautiful!!
> 
> ETA: and we'd love to have you in the TBL thread!!



Lucia What's this about the TBL Challenge being extended to 2013...I might just have to join now!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 16, 2011)

:welcome3: New HL Challengers!!!! If you haven't already done so, please click the "thanks" button so that I can officially add you to the list!!! I'm so excited for this Challenge to start!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 16, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Lucia What's this about the TBL Challenge being extended to 2013...I might just have to join now!



Janet'
Yes I extended it bc I knew I wasn't making TL Crakin this year it's pretty relaxed Check it out I edited the first post. I also didn't know TL 2012 was already started but crakin goes until Jan 2014 
Click my siggy link


----------



## NJoy (Nov 16, 2011)

baladi0822 said:


> I would like to join! And I'm also on the WHIP challenge.
> 
> *Current Length:* Mostly WL/WHIP?, some shorter layers
> View attachment 128489
> ...


 
 I hear you, girl. I don't usually make it a whole day. 

And, uh..btw...your hair is *FABULOUS!!!!!!* 



eocceas said:


> Would like to officially stake my claim in the HL Challenge of 2012 babybaaabay!!! So proud and utterly honored to be here amongst all you long haired-beauties. Still can't believe I've made it this far and am even attempting to be hailed a "QUEEN HIP LENGTHER", it's just insane to me. But I've mustard up the courage and confidence bc of much help, support and inspiration from you all. Thank you all for lending a hand in my hair journey. I have seriously taken my hair to lengths it's never seen before and I am super duper excited about this challenge especially. However I will be back the first week in Jan. to post...so that I could gather my new game-plan/reggie going into 2012 and post my graduation pics from the 2011 MBL challenge. It's on and poppin ladies...LET'S GET IT!!!!!!!!:Copy of 2cool:


 
:woohoo: Let's get it, girl!!!  I love your post!!!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh didn't post my stats 
I'm now MBL I've been here before I was WL before my cut
Then growing to WL Whip HL then final stop TL 

My regimen is in my blog just click that little number on the right and detailed regimen I fotki link below 

HHG


----------



## TeeSGee (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm gonna ;hopefully i'll be kissing WL. I have a minor setback(left nape area broke off, so i'm regrowing it and i went through a horrible shedding phase.

Current Length: MBL

Regimen:  Pre-poo overnight, poo with Moisturizing poo DC /wkly, Protein 1x mthly or when needed, Rollerset on wash day and wear hair in bun daily. m&s every other day.

Plans: Minimize direct heat,keep ends hydrated,trim when needed to retain as much as possible and be consistent

Hip Length Date: Dec.31st/2012


----------



## leona2025 (Nov 17, 2011)

baladi0822

Just to be clear you went from MBL/WL in the first picture to the length you have in the second picture in one year? I think your current length is my goal. I love V shaped hair. Maybe I can make it to here in one year.


----------



## prospurr4 (Nov 17, 2011)

wheezy807 said:


> How many of you ladies are in the WHIP 2012 challenge and now in this one??? I'm trying decided what i want to do...


 
wheezy807...I'm in both!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 17, 2011)

@leona2025 girl ur hair is lovely too! I think we can both make it to HL in one year :-D or at least we shall try!! Everyone's hair is so beautiful and we're all blessed to even be at this point! Kudos to us ladies!


----------



## leona2025 (Nov 17, 2011)

bigbrowneyez said:


> @leona2025 girl ur hair is lovely too! I think we can both make it to HL in one year :-D or at least we shall try!! Everyone's hair is so beautiful and we're all blessed to be even at this point! Kudos to us ladies!



bigbrowneyez Thanks! Everybody's hair looks better than mine. I'm looking at your hair and thinking gosh her hair is longer. Maybe she can make, but IDK about me. I'm definitely going to try though.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 18, 2011)

NJoy said:


> What the?!
> 
> *walks by and snatches the Brillo Power Rings from @Kn0ttyByNatur3 and leona2025 *
> 
> No!  Noooo!!! We're not playing that here, do you understand?!  And don't make me take out my switch again!






NJoy said:


> What the?!
> 
> *walks by and snatches the Brillo Power Rings from @Kn0ttyByNatur3 and leona2025 *
> 
> No!  Noooo!!! We're not playing that here, do you understand?!  And don't make me take out my switch again!




   I am sowwie sista NJoy!!!! PLEASE FORGIVE MY INSOLENCE!!   

\[TT_TT]/


----------



## NJoy (Nov 18, 2011)

Kn0ttyByNatur3 said:


> I am sowwie sista @NJoy!!!! PLEASE FORGIVE MY INSOLENCE!!
> 
> \[TT_TT]/


 
Kn0ttyByNatur3

A'ight then. I'ma let it slide for now. But, please don't make me work up a sweat like that again. I've got a whole bush full of switches...just in case.


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 18, 2011)

baladi0822 your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 18, 2011)

wheezy807 said:


> How many of you ladies are in the WHIP 2012 challenge and now in this one??? I'm trying decided what i want to do...


 
I am. I stay in two challenges.  One for the bulk of my hair and one for the tail.  Just join both.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm cheering you all on!!!


----------



## regina07 (Nov 18, 2011)

it's so encouraging seeing all the lovely heads in this thread (actually on this board!)  Like a lot of us, I want hip already!  With no setbacks, pls.  Need to keep believing and more importantly follow a reggie consistently.

2012's gonna come/go whether my hair's wl, hip or tbl so I may as well set the goal and work towards it!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 18, 2011)

TGIF Hip Length Challenger Divas


----------



## NJoy (Nov 18, 2011)

I think I'm going to be hanging out at HL for awhile.  I'm getting really tired of these bonelaxed ends and think I'll either BC at the end of this year or trim about an inch or two a month til they're gone while maintaining around HL.

I've been lazy maintaining my ends this year and trying to find the right products while dealing with the two textures hasn't helped.  Tonight I saw splits and broken ends.  I didn't have that at all last year. So, I'd like to be agressive and take the time to get my hemline in the best shape possible.

Soooooooo....I'll be sticking around, not really sure that I need to go beyond hip.  We'll see.


----------



## beauti (Nov 19, 2011)

*hello ladies!! been stalking this thread with all yall lovely locks  decided to join. hopefully i wont slack off next year like this year*


*Current Length: not sure... mbl-ish perhaps*
*Regimen: changes all the time but i try to wash and dc once a week, moisterize twice a day, and protective style*
*Plans: hide my hair throughout the year. im on the hyh challenge and im gonna stick with that, my hair thrives when i leave it alone. hide it with wigs or braids*
*Hip Length Date: i would love to be there by next winter...*


*since im in the hyh challenge i wont post straight hair pics showing my length. this was a braidout *



*




*



*



*


----------



## GIJane (Nov 19, 2011)

leona2025 said:


> @bigbrowneyez Thanks! Everybody's hair looks better than mine. I'm looking at your hair and thinking gosh her hair is longer. Maybe she can make, but IDK about me. I'm definitely going to try though.


 
leona2025 No need to compare your hair to others. You have beautiful hair in itself. I would love to be your length right now. I am looking forward to see your progress.



beauti said:


> *hello ladies!! been stalking this thread with all yall lovely locks  decided to join. hopefully i wont slack off next year like this year*


 
beauti Make sure you thank the first message in the thread so Janet can add you in.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Just a little update... I cut a few inches off my hair as I've decided to transition and I figured I'd start getting rid of some relaxed ends NOW! 
I'm back to grazing WL (I was grazing HL before and joined the challenge as I wanted to obtain full HL). Oh well!

I'd still like to get to and maintain HL, but being as I'm transitioning, if HL hair becomes too much to deal with, I'll have to cut it back.


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess I will join. I have to seriously keep this stylist scissors out of my head.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## NJoy (Nov 19, 2011)

vestaluv1 said:


> Just a little update... I cut a few inches off my hair as I've decided to transition and I figured I'd start getting rid of some relaxed ends NOW!
> I'm back to grazing WL (I was grazing HL before and joined the challenge as I wanted to obtain full HL). Oh well!
> 
> I'd still like to get to and maintain HL, but being as I'm transitioning, if HL hair becomes too much to deal with, I'll have to cut it back.


 
Yep. I'm thinking along the same lines.  How much relaxed do you have left?


----------



## Janet' (Nov 19, 2011)

vestaluv1 said:


> Just a little update... I cut a few inches off my hair as I've decided to transition and I figured I'd start getting rid of some relaxed ends NOW!
> I'm back to grazing WL (I was grazing HL before and joined the challenge as I wanted to obtain full HL). Oh well!
> 
> I'd still like to get to and maintain HL, but being as I'm transitioning, if HL hair becomes too much to deal with, I'll have to cut it back.





NJoy said:


> Yep. I'm thinking along the same lines.  How much relaxed do you have left?



vestaluv1  on your decision to transition!!!! I was a long-term transitioner but I did not have nearly as much hair as you have now!!

NJoy--How are you going to get rid of your bonelaxed ends? One big chop or several mini-trims?


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 19, 2011)

I am so happy I don't have to touch this hair until Next Sunday HUH, I hope my clip for my steamer bottle comes in by then. My DS who is five hit and broke it  HUH sooooo..... Mommy is waiting for it to come.  Plus I am so lazy I just don't want to do anything with it. LOL

I am going to try something new. I am going to wash my hair in 4 sections instead of two  I will see how it goes


----------



## NJoy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janet';14671751 
@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=188702" said:
			
		

> NJoy[/URL]--How are you going to get rid of your bonelaxed ends? One big chop or several mini-trims?


 
Girl, I gotta pray about that one.  I'm starting mini-trims now. I think I'm going to trim an inch or two now but, I'm leaning towards just cutting all the bonelaxed ends at the end of the year. May as well start 2012 without worrying about 2 textures. But like I said, gotta pray about it.  What do you think?


----------



## Janet' (Nov 19, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Girl, I gotta pray about that one.  I'm starting mini-trims now. I think I'm going to trim an inch or two now but, I'm leaning towards just cutting all the bonelaxed ends at the end of the year. May as well start 2012 without worrying about 2 textures. But like I said, gotta pray about it.  What do you think?



And you are going from bonelaxed to texlaxed, right? Or are you transitioning to natural?

Yeah, NJoy...I'll admit...I was a long-term transitioner because I couldn't bear to part with my hair and even if you are eventually going to cut it all off, I think psychologically/emotionally it's an easier pill to swallow if you do the mini-cuts...


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 20, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Yep. I'm thinking along the same lines.  How much relaxed do you have left?



I texlaxed earlier this month, so as far as transitioning to natural goes, I'm starting all over again.
I have around 2 inches (some places a little more and some a little less) of relaxed hair left so I guess I'll be dealing with 3 textures for a while, lol. 

NJoy, are you thinking of transitioning to natural or just trimming the relaxed ends?


----------



## NJoy (Nov 20, 2011)

vestaluv1 said:


> I texlaxed earlier this month, so as far as transitioning to natural goes, I'm starting all over again.
> I have around 2 inches (some places a little more and some a little less) of relaxed hair left so I guess I'll be dealing with 3 textures for a while, lol.
> 
> NJoy, are you thinking of transitioning to natural or just trimming the relaxed ends?


 
I think I'm going to stick with texlaxing and cut off my bonelaxed ends.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's my starting pic! I trimmed about .5in off the tips.  I have 2in til WL and 5in total til HL, so about 3.5in to WHIP length.  

My goal is 1) STOP getting trims by SHS (I would've been at WHIP had I not been chasing blunt ends)...I know my hair grows uneven but the ends are never split or raggedy 2) Be at full WL by April, WHIP by September, and HL by December.   I think I can manage if I keep the scissors away and continue to protective style.  Let's do this!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 20, 2011)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Here's my starting pic! I trimmed about .5in off the tips. I have 2in til WL and 5in total til HL, so about 3.5in to WHIP length.
> 
> My goal is 1) STOP getting trims by SHS (I would've been at WHIP had I not been chasing blunt ends)...I know my hair grows uneven but the ends are never split or raggedy 2) Be at full WL by April, WHIP by September, and HL by December. I think I can manage if I keep the scissors away and continue to protective style.  Let's do this!


 
Looking good!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, @NJoy...I'll admit...I was a long-term transitioner because I couldn't bear to part with my hair and even if you are eventually going to cut it all off, I think psychologically/emotionally it's an easier pill to swallow if you do the mini-cuts...[/QUOTE]

I feel the same way, but lately I am just so tired of dealing with my hair. TIRED TO DEATH of it. I really can't do a thing with it unless it is straight because of the texture difference. I have bonelaxed ends and very curly hair. I am sick of it. I don't know what to do at this point. I knew at some point I was going to have to choose between length and being natural. But I didn't know it would be this hard. I am sorta bummed out about it.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 21, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Yeah, @NJoy...I'll admit...I was a long-term transitioner because I couldn't bear to part with my hair and even if you are eventually going to cut it all off, I think psychologically/emotionally it's an easier pill to swallow if you do the mini-cuts...


 
I feel the same way, but lately I am just so tired of dealing with my hair. TIRED TO DEATH of it. I really can't do a thing with it unless it is straight because of the texture difference. I have bonelaxed ends and very curly hair. I am sick of it. I don't know what to do at this point. I knew at some point I was going to have to choose between length and being natural. But I didn't know it would be this hard. I am sorta bummed out about it. [/QUOTE]

I'm SO feeling you on this NikkiGirl. I'm feeling like part of hiding my hair has to do with my unwillingness to deal with the hair and cause breakage. And at the same time, I don't know what to expect when I cut it. I'm not at all used to short hair and don't know how I'd style it other than a wash and go type style which will have my ends exposed. 

I'm thinking if I cut it, realistically I'll braid it up and put it away anyway so, what's the difference in what I'm already doing (other than feeling [email protected]).

Ahhh, what to do, what to do?

Side note: But when I do flat iron and wear my hair out, it's amazing and I love that feeling. I may texlax this week so that I can wear my hair out for my hubby on our anniversary at the end of this month.

Keep me posted as to what you're thinking and doing. I like the idea of kicking this around with others who are in the same boat. I'm hoping to make a hard decision by the end of this year.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, I will definitely keep you posted NJoy. I was hoping to make it three years transitioning and to be honest I cannot see myself wearing this bun everyday for the next year. UGGH! Decisions! Decision! INDEED!


----------



## lolascurls (Nov 21, 2011)

How dare you ladies start without me.... 
*Current Length:* Waist length, layered
*Regimen:* I co-wash my hair once a week, deep condition, twist my hair, and bun it. Once a month I do a Rhassoul Clay treatment. 
*Plans:* I don't really have hair plans anymore. (I'm quoting someone). I just keep praying and move on!
*Hip Length Date:* I'm hoping by May 2012. Then I can move on to TBL, finally! :sigh:


----------



## NJoy (Nov 22, 2011)

My 15th anniversary is coming up at the end of this month. To texlax or just flat iron? Hubby has been on me to wear my hair out. I'm 31 wks post. What to do? What to do?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 22, 2011)

Whatever you decide PICTURES PUULLEEAASSEE! And Congrats!! NJoy 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## regina07 (Nov 22, 2011)

CONGRATS!  Were you gonna texlax it anyway?  Because I'd think flat ironing would be less damaging?  No matter what ... I know you'll be cute as all get out and hubby will be very happy!



NJoy said:


> My 15th anniversary is coming up at the end of this month. To texlax or just flat iron? Hubby has been on me to wear my hair out. I'm 31 wks post. What to do? What to do?


----------



## regina07 (Nov 22, 2011)

So thankful I checked in this thread today! Yesterday I read a thread about wigs for winter ... and I was seriously thinking about a pixie cute!!  I had to text some friends to get straight.  I AM LAZY -- no way I'm gonna take care of a Halle Berry cut.

Thankful to be back on the long hair 4ever train.


----------



## eocceas (Nov 22, 2011)

I've decided that my new plan will be to stick with the old plan/regimen...hey if it aint broke why fix it. I have been doing the Crown & Glory method without even knowing it, with thremendous results. For the past 20mos. since my BC my hair has grown from 3" twa(necklength) to brushing MBL. I am excited to see what 2012 will bring...hopefully long luxurious hip length hair.

MY REGGIE...
I twist my hair 100% of the time even underneath my Betsy(wig's name) sometimes I cover the twist with her, often times I don't.
I prepoo before I do anything with Tresseme Naturals or GVP Matrix Biolage and EVOO. (mostly overnight)
I wash with Terressential on or about the 1st of each mo, detangle and retwist immediately.
I co-wash the middle of the mo. in twist.
Dc when I co-wash and wash, with Alter Ego or GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm(under steamer)
Protein w/Aphogee 2 min. or Moroccan Oil Restorative Mask
Leave-in with Kimmaytube recipe
Oil my scalp 2x/week with oil mix-1oz. Sublime sulfur to 8oz. JBCO 
I spray my hair with spritz mixed w/water, lil vegetable glycerin or aloe vera and seal ends 2-3x a week or when needed.

miscallaneouses
I will do a weave install at least 1x cuz I'm bound to get sick of my hair.
I will trim 1x in the middle of the year.
I will do the baggy/GHE method every now and then nightly for a whole mo.
(did that last mo. and retained an inch) 
Will experiment with more styling of my twist now that they're longer, may even try mini twist


----------



## NJoy (Nov 23, 2011)

flip flop. flip flop.

Me again. I just washed my hair and am sitting under a dryer with a hard protein treatment (aphogee 2-step). Feels like I hadn't washed my hair in a minute because it seemed so dirty. But, took down my Celie braids, lightly finger detangled before getting in the shower and washed my hair loose in the shower. I haven't done that in a loooooong time. Detangling nightmares got me scurred.

But what I've noticed is that my hair is SO thick and lush. Being in braids and trying to keep them oiled had me feeling a certain way about my hair. The ends seemed skimpy and cutting my hair seems like a logical thing to do.

But oh! Tonight, I saw the HairCrush in my hair. No, I'm not 100% natural or as thick as she is but, my texlaxed hair is nothing to sneeze at.

I do think I'll hold off on texlaxing and just flat iron my hair for our anniversary, hence why I'm strengthening it in preparation. I did intend to texlax at the end of the year and may still. But, as far as cutting, I think I'll be doing some nice trims to get rid of my relaxed ends and layers but, they're not as bad as I thought. I'm looking pretty good over here and feeling pretty good as well. 

Ooooo, I can't wait to see what I have at the end of this year. I think I'll be looking at HL for sure. Whether I stay there is a horse of a different color.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Nov 23, 2011)

So excited about reaching my HL hair goal. When will you all be doing a length check to see progress and how often?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 24, 2011)

ShawnC well I'm going to be doing them @ every relaxer ( every 4 months )

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 24, 2011)

Same here, length checks at relaxer times. That varies from 3-4 months. Maybe longer this year. I might length check if I flat iron my roots.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2011)

ShawnC said:


> So excited about reaching my HL hair goal. When will you all be doing a length check to see progress and how often?





pre_medicalrulz said:


> ShawnC well I'm going to be doing them @ every relaxer ( every 4 months )
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690





bigbrowneyez said:


> Same here, length checks at relaxer times. That varies from 3-4 months. Maybe longer this year. I might length check if I flat iron my roots.



Yes! I'm thinking that I will put it out there for anyone who would like to update every quarter (3 months) or so...So, I'm thinking if we start in January, official updates would look like this:

March 15-31
June 15-30
September 15-30
December 15-31

but, of course, you could choose to refrain from updating (if you are in a Hide Your Hair Challenge, etc.) and/or if you happen to relax in between those times, you can update then as well!!! I will edit the first post to reflect official updating dates! Thanks for the suggestions, ladies!!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2011)

NJoy Happy Anniversary     15 years!!! That's awesome!!!!

You know we want pics, right?


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2011)

Ladies!!!! We are going strong with 38 Challengers!!!! I might need to mow-zy on over to the MBL Challenge and WL Challenge and see if I can't get some more participants   I'm very excited about January!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 24, 2011)

MY BODY IS IN SO MUCH PAIN, I PUSHED A LITTLE TOOOOO HARD DAY before yesterday on my work out, then had the nerve to do A JILLIAN MICHAELS work out on top of the one I did the day before. I rubbed with something other then my Beloved BENGAY and now I feel swollen. 

HUH, Atleast I look good, Just gotta minimize my movement and mumble my pain sounds.

ANywho back on to hair talk!

I take these braids down Friday or Saturday. I need to Henna  and Indigo. 

And DC the mess out this hair. I think I will do a beach wave set


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2011)

JJamiah CUTE!!!! Beach waves are so very pretty!!!


----------



## regina07 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll do length checks at the end of every quarter.  Will post a starting pic dec-jan.  I think I'm trimming 1/4-1/2" this weekend.  My hair is telling me it needs to lose some bad ends.

And honestly, I don't want to become a woman afraid to trim her hair.  I never cared before because I knew it would grow back ... I can't let LHCF get me crazy!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2011)

regina07 said:


> I'll do length checks at the end of every quarter. Will post a starting pic dec-jan. I think I'm trimming 1/4-1/2" this weekend. My hair is telling me it needs to lose some bad ends.
> 
> And honestly, *I don't want to become a woman afraid to trim her hair. I never cared before because I knew it would grow back ... I can't let LHCF get me crazy*!



And you know LHCF can have you paranoid!!!! No worries, though--you've still got a head full of hair!!!


----------



## regina07 (Nov 24, 2011)

Janet' - aint that the truth!  Yes, I want tailbone length hair ... no, I don't want to be paranoid about it.  

Just gotta get into the habit of 1/4" dustings once a quarter.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 25, 2011)

regina07 said:


> Janet' - aint that the truth!  Yes, I want tailbone length hair ... no, I don't want to be paranoid about it.
> 
> *Just gotta get into the habit of 1/4" dustings once a quarter*.



regina07 Yeah, see I'm a trim when necessary not necessarily on a schedule...but I know many women who swear by consistent trimming...whichever works for you!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 26, 2011)

Just checking in. I trimmed back to MBL to get rid of some damaged ends, so it's going to take longer for me to reach HL. I need to trim again in a month or two. I'm moving my expected HL date from April to maybe August or September.  I'll be protective styling with twists and buns. I had abandoned twists b/c they were causing tangles, but after my trim I think I can try them again. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## regina07 (Nov 26, 2011)

FoxxyLocs - do you flatiron to trim?  Do you do it yourself?  If you do, would you share how?

Thanks!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 26, 2011)

regina07 - If I'm dusting, I twist my hair in small to medium twists and clip the ends. For this trim I blow dried with the tension method, then flat ironed on 350. I just snipped the scraggly end off of each section. It's not even at all, lol. I'll eventually get a professional trim, but it's not necessary right now.  Maybe when I do the trim in January I'll go to a salon. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## brg240 (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ i think i'll try that

so i was wondering why my hair isn't filling in at all but i realized as i was doing some trimming. I do search and destroy like every week and i really don't bother with trimming a certain length could be an inch, a centimeter or 5 inches. oh well

I've been sick so i didn't bother combing out my hair (which is a necessary for me) for over a week. I just would brush the top and redo the band for my bun and slap some gel/grease on the top. I also didn't moisturize  detangled last night took a few hours and i lost quite a bit. My hair was so so matted.  I was afraid i'd have to cut it out. :/


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 26, 2011)

brg240, I'm sorry to hear that you were sick.  I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm sitting on my sofa multitasking (surfing the web, and taking my twists down). I need a couple of extra arms.

I'm not sure what my next step will be. I've been baggying for the past couple of days. Now it's time for a wash. I'm just trying to figure out what I want to use for my prepoo.  Hmmm...should I use the sulfur mix I made or the conditioner concoction I made...decisions, decisions... 

I've been combining hair products due to overstock (pjism in full efffect). I am determined to take all of the vitamins I've purchased over time (before they expire), and use all of the different conditioners I've recently found in my cabinets. I really don't need to purchase any more until these are finished.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 26, 2011)

brg240 I wish you a speedy recovery!!!

Ms_CoCo37 I'm washing my hair today as well...It's time to go back to curly!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 26, 2011)

FoxxyLocs No worries!!!! I'm starting from MBL and I know that the goal of HL is ambitious, but hey--go hard or go home, right? Besides, we'll be in great company!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 26, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @FoxxyLocs No worries!!!! I'm starting from MBL and I know that the goal of HL is ambitious, but hey--go hard or go home, right? Besides, we'll be in great company!



I think HL is possible for both of us. Now that TBL challenge...   Either way I'm not dropping out. I'm going to keep PSing and see how far that takes me. Are you staying in the HYH challenge? I don't think I'm going to join the next one, even though I'll be hiding mostly. I want to be able to post length checks whenever I feel like it, lol. 

I still am not getting the hang of this flat ironing thing. I have a hard time getting to my roots, especially in the back. I got my hair straight enough to trim, but not straight enough to wear my hair down. I think I just need to have someone do it for me.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 26, 2011)

FoxxyLocs Yeah, I was trying to get strong-armed into the TBL Challenge but I will definitely be a cheerleader from the sidelines!!!

Yes, I think it's possible...and I agree with you, I probably will not join the HYH Challenge this go round Ms_CoCo37, phat I lease don't kill me!   I will definitely be utilizing low manipulation styles, but I am trying to minimize the amount of challenges that I join for 2012.

As far as flat ironing...I fall flat- pun intended...I leave that to the experts!!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 26, 2011)

Janet' 
You're not the only one trying to go from MBL to HL 

FoxxyLocs 
Here's what I do for the roots I brush the section first hold hair taught then tap the flat iron or clamp it a couple of time as close to my scalp as possible without getting burned  
This works great people actually ask me if my hairs relaxed. Now if you go out and do some cardio and sweat it out then you'll have to retouch with a blow dryer tension method or the flat iron again. 
I keep my hair in a high tight bun to work out when it's straight. 
Another way is to get an electric pressing comb and do those roots I saw it in YouTube 
I don't mess with the pressing comb.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 26, 2011)

Lucia There seems to be a few of us: Lucia, FoxxyLocs, Janet', bebezazueta Ms_CoCo37 --we're like a sub section


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 26, 2011)

When I'm flat ironing, each individual section seems straight. But when I'm finished and I put all those sections together, it doesn't look straight at all. I've read on here that the technique is more important than high heat, but I can't figure out what's wrong with my technique. Maybe I do need more heat.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 26, 2011)

Janet' I'm hoping to be back at MBL next month. Been scissor happy.   so I'll be growing from MBL to HL too which is 5 inches for me. I gotta go hard and no more slacking on my Reggie. WE CAN DO THIS!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 26, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Janet' I'm hoping to be back at MBL next month. Been scissor happy.   so I'll be growing from MBL to HL too which is 5 inches for me. I gotta go hard and no more slacking on my Reggie. WE CAN DO THIS!



bebezazueta YES WE CAN


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 26, 2011)

wash day for my dry hair. Yay for some major TLC!


----------



## LaVgirl (Nov 26, 2011)

I want in!! Even if I don't make HL by the end of 2012, hopefully I'll be pretty close. I'm also in the WHIP 2012 challenge.
*
Current Length:* WL, I think. (I will know for sure when I straighten in Dec)
*Regimen:* Shampoo every 1-2 weeks. Air dry. Protective styling (mostly large twists bunned). Moisturize every 3 days or so.
*Plans:* Start using JBCO as a growth aid. Be more consistent.
*Hip Length Date: *December 2012.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 26, 2011)

LaVgirl  to the challenge...Your hair


----------



## regina07 (Nov 26, 2011)

LaVgirl - Welcome!

bebezazueta, Janet'  -- Yes you can!  I may be joining the sub-group: MBL to HIP after my trim .... which is gonna happen today as soon as my lazy butt gets off the sofa and washes/conditions my hair.

Love clean hair but dang, the 90 min it takes to get there kills me~ oh, add another 45 min to flat iron if I'm trimming/dusting.  Good thing I have nothing going on tonite!


----------



## regina07 (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I got off my lazy butt and took care of my hair ... almost 2.5 hours!  I did low heat flati iron so my hair isn't fully straight

I'm happy with my hair -- after my shedding scare in Sep/Oct, I wasn't expecting any positive changes but even with the shedding, it's thickening up.  And there was a little change in length.  Very happy!

1st 3 pics - before the trim.  Last pic - after trim.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 27, 2011)

regina07 WOW!  Your hair is gorgeous. I can't say it enough


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 27, 2011)

regina07 beautiful thick hair!!


----------



## brg240 (Nov 27, 2011)

Janet' and Ms_CoCo37 
thank you both, i am feeling better. Still a little quesy but nothing like i was all last week. Anyway, positive? i think i lost some weight. 

when i detangled i put my hair in like 7 braids with the intention to wash but i didn't so now i have to do something with it in like 10 min because i have to get ready for church erplexed


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 27, 2011)

Is anyone else shedding excessively?  I read that fall can be a heavy shed cycle time but idk.  I'm not sure if something else is going on.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 27, 2011)

regina07 that was my issue last year...the length wasn't budging but my hair was definitely thickening up.  In your case, that's awesome, cause you were worried that you needed might need to trim more than necessary!!!  to you!!! Looks lovely!

Carrie A I don't think that I've been shedding much, but I've been wearing my hair straight the last two weeks...I will decide how bad the shedding is when I go back to curly, which I should have done yesterday...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 27, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @Lucia There seems to be a few of us: @Lucia, @FoxxyLocs, @Janet', @bebezazueta--we're like a sub section


 
We're definitely going to be in the same boat. Janet', I'm trying to limit my challenges too.  So far I'm only doing this one and the HYH challenge.  If I decide to add another, it'll be the HOTS, Oils and Rinses, challenge.  I like that one.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 27, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @Carrie A I don't think that I've been shedding much, but I've been wearing my hair straight the last two weeks...*I will decide how bad the shedding is when I go back to curly, which I should have done yesterday...*


 
Janet', I was a lazy slug yesterday too.  I wound up putting the sulfur mixture in, and got too lazy to wash it out.  Now my head smells like boiled eggs, and I have to get ready to go to the Hall in a few minutes.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 27, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> We're definitely going to be in the same boat. Janet', I'm trying to limit my challenges too.  So far I'm only doing this one and the HYH challenge.  If I decide to add another, it'll be the HOTS, Oils and Rinses, challenge.  I like that one.



Hmm...I've never heard of the HOTS, Oils and Rinses...I'm assuming the premise would be sealing? That sounds good! See--I gotta get it together trying to minimize my challenges and I'm about to get caught up in another one!!!

I'll add your name to our sub-section...Ms_CoCo37 you're among great gals


----------



## Janet' (Nov 27, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Janet', I was a lazy slug yesterday too.  I wound up putting the sulfur mixture in, and got too lazy to wash it out.  Now my head smells like boiled eggs, and I have to get ready to go to the Hall in a few minutes.



OMGee, attack of the smelly hair... I've had that happen many times!!!! I'm trying to finish some schoolwork or else I'm going to have to call in blush:


----------



## leiah (Nov 27, 2011)

i'm in.  I need to stay away from scissors.  I just cut off a few inches.
i'm pregnant and have no waist so i'm just going to skip waist length lol

Current Length: MBL
Regimen: shampoo 1x week, cowash a few days a week, henna every 4-6 weeks. 
Plans:  no heat at all, buns all winter and wash & gos when it gets warm
Hip Length Date: december 2012


----------



## regina07 (Nov 27, 2011)

bebezazueta, bigbrowneyez, Janet' -- thank you!  Am very thankful for the ladies on this forum bc y'all held my hand during my setback.  Sticking with it has been rewarding.

I took an inch off -- I don't know if that's a dusting or a trim -- and had no breakage this morning.

Carrie A -- I had excessive shedding in Sep/Oct and couldn't decide if it was caused by change of season or new birth control pills or both.  I upped my daily intake of biotin, MSM and water and that cut down the shedding from 200-400 hairs a day to 20-50 hairs.  I stopped taking the pill afterwards so I don't know how much that contributed.

I think it was a dramatic change in season and maybe pre-menopause hormone up&down.

Are you more stressed than usual?  Did you change your reggie?


----------



## Janet' (Nov 27, 2011)

regina07 That's what we're here for!!!!

Ladies, I went back and added all of us MBL ladies to a sub-section for some extra  Since it appears that we have the longest to go--we've got lots of ladies who are already WL, nearing in on WHIP length...But we're down for the challenge too!!!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm simplifying my regimen for 2012. Instead of pre-pooing with my aloe mix I'll just use oil - less mess. Also I'll detangle after washing instead of before. If I'm bunning I don't detangle at all. I'm giving up on AOHSR and going back to Suave. I used to mix that with olive oil and honey to DC and always got good results. I don't like the AO conditioner. I don't feel like my hair is retaining moisture as well when I use it. I do still like my homemade DC, but sometimes I don't feel like making it. I need to cut down on the time I spend on my hair each week.


----------



## regina07 (Nov 27, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I'm simplifying my regimen for 2012. Instead of pre-pooing with my aloe mix I'll just use oil - less mess. Also I'll detangle after washing instead of before. If I'm bunning I don't detangle at all. I'm giving up on AOHSR and going back to Suave. I used to mix that with olive oil and honey to DC and always got good results. I don't like the AO conditioner. I don't feel like my hair is retaining moisture as well when I use it. I do still like my homemade DC, but sometimes I don't feel like making it. *I need to cut down on the time I spend on my hair each week*.


 
Oh girl, I hear ya on this!  And I probably have 1/4 the hair you have so I can only imagine what you go through.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 27, 2011)

That's why I. JUST. CANT. WASH. EVERY. WEEK.   Don't judge me, ladies


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah I can't do it either. I have to wet my hair every week, but I can't go through the whole wash day routine. I don't have that kind of time. Wet bunning is very quick. I put a lot of oil and conditioner in my bun b/c I don't take it down during the week to moisturize. The only bun I like is a high bun, but it makes me look like I'm in the ballet, lol. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Janet' (Nov 27, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Yeah I can't do it either. I have to wet my hair every week, but I can't go through the whole wash day routine. I don't have that kind of time. Wet bunning is very quick. I put a lot of oil and conditioner in my bun b/c I don't take it down during the week to moisturize. The only bun I like is a high bun, but it makes me look like I'm in the ballet, lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



Yes! And I wet my hair everyday--I do wash and go ponys...and i use leave-in conditioner and Hot Six Oil...


----------



## niqu92 (Nov 27, 2011)

i'd like to join

im currently BSL...i dunno if i can make it to HL by 2012 but i guess its worth a shot lol

every sat or sun im going to wash with Hair one (olive oil)&DC with my beloved martix biolage conditioning balm
once a week i will co-wash with Hair one
i will clarify as needed
i will do protein treatments every 6weeks

i plan on staying in braidouts i will only straighten when i get touch-ups and for special events

im trying to keep my regimen as simple&heat free as possible so i can get back to at least MBL by April-May


----------



## NJoy (Nov 27, 2011)

leiah said:


> i'm in. I need to stay away from scissors. I just cut off a few inches.
> *i'm pregnant and have no waist so i'm just going to skip waist length lol*
> 
> Current Length: MBL
> ...


 

 Toooooo cuuuuuuute! 

Congratulations, btw.


----------



## regina07 (Nov 27, 2011)

Janet' said:


> That's why I. JUST. CANT. WASH. EVERY. WEEK.   Don't judge me, ladies


 
No judgement but a question --- how do you keep your scalp from rioting????  After a week, I feel like I have French peasants storming the Bastille on my scalp!  That's how I know it's time to wash.  If I could move out wash day to 10 days, I'd be happy.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 27, 2011)

regina07 said:


> No judgement but a question --- how do you keep your scalp from rioting???? *After a week, I feel like I have French peasants storming the Bastille on my scalp!* That's how I know it's time to wash. If I could move out wash day to 10 days, I'd be happy.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 27, 2011)

regina07 said:


> No judgement but a question --- how do you keep your scalp from rioting????  After a week, I feel like I have French peasants storming the Bastille on my scalp!  That's how I know it's time to wash.  If I could move out wash day to 10 days, I'd be happy.



Um, I guess because I wet my hair/scalp everyday to do wash and gos...I don't wash my hair often and when I do wash I use WEN (a cleansing conditioner)...I figured out a long time ago that excessive washing for me (using a regular sulfate shampoo really dried out my hair).


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 27, 2011)

So I'm 10 weeks post and I was planning to relax in December but I think i wanna try and wait til I'm closer to WL. Longest stretch has been 14 weeks so we shall see. I cornrowed my hair today and I'm gonna try and leave it like that for the next three weeks. Then I'll flat iron for the holidays and go from there.


----------



## brg240 (Nov 27, 2011)

so for 2012 i think instead of doing diy protein treatments i'm going to get a good a good protein conditioner and treatment. So I'll be shelling out more cash next year.  

do any of you have pics with box braids without added hair? I feel like i've asked this somewhere on the forum before.


----------



## prospurr4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Gorgeous, thick hair, regina07...you're only a couple inches from HL!


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 27, 2011)

Well the good thing about this weekend is that I tried steaming with turbie towels method.  It wasn't perfect but the steaming I got helped I believe.  I'm really loving Qhemet conditioning ghee and I believe steaming will give even better results. I did the porosity strand test and my hair floated (half completely outside the water) for over a week until I just ended the test.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Nov 27, 2011)

I did a cut last month, so I'm at MBL again, I'm going to grow and hope and cheer from the sidelines.  Cause I know my hair grows slow.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in retention mode now!  Baggy buns and overnite baggying. 

Since I have to retain at least 5 inches next year, I'm stepping my game up. 
- monthly henna 
-scalp massages 2-3 times a week
-cowashing 2-3 times a week
-hair vitamin, chlorella & spirulina
-no direct heat

I did the above the first 7 months of my HHJ & grew & retained 5 inches in 7 months!

I need a repeat Lawd!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 27, 2011)

Bun Mistress, we're in the same boat.  I'm a slow grower too, so at least you'll have company.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 27, 2011)

regina07 said:


> No judgement but a question --- how do you keep your scalp from rioting????  After a week, I feel like I have French peasants storming the Bastille on my scalp!  That's how I know it's time to wash.  If I could move out wash day to 10 days, I'd be happy.



I don't oil my scalp at all between washes b/c my hair is so thick it makes it difficult.  After a week it starts to itch. I usually just rinse it in the shower, DC, or deal with until I have time to do something to it. There are times when I can go longer than so week without itching, so if I can I will. I never go longer than 2 weeks without doing some kind of wash. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## regina07 (Nov 27, 2011)

Janet', FoxxyLocs -- Now I get it!  For me, if I wet my hair, I wet my scalp and that leads me to 2.5 hrs of work.  I can't deal with wet hair in the winter.  I can do wng in the summer.  I think I also have an oily scalp so maybe that adds to the itch after a week.  If I understand correctly, y'all wet your hair but don't wash it, right?

prospurr4 -- thank you!  I'd give up a few inches to have a head of curls like yours, tho.

bebezazueta -- you can do it! You did it once and worked out the kinks.  What's chlorella and spirulina good for?


----------



## LaVgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Janet' regina07 Thank you!

brg240 I attached a photo of my box braided hair from 2007. The braids were quite a few weeks old. Sorry I couldn't find another one, I only started taking photos of my hair purposely this year.

I also have a big problem when I skip my weekly washes. I really would like to start washing bi-weekly. It's too much work to do every single week when I'm in school. I don't get the itchies but around that 6th or 7th day since the last wash, my scalp starts flaking right in the front. Big, giant flakes lol. Like my scalp is peeling.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 27, 2011)

regina07 chlorella & spirulina is supposed to be good for hair growth. Thanks!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 27, 2011)

regina07 - When I wet my hair it's under the shower head, so it's fully soaked. I rub my scalp like I'm shampooing and then I bun. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## regina07 (Nov 27, 2011)

Well dang, this is brilliant!  This might help me extend my co-washes 10 days!!!  Never crossed my mind to do a 'water-shampoo' for my scalp and pass on putting product on it.   Talk about opening up a new world at the gym (lord knows I hate taking product to the gyme and going through the process).  thanks for the clarification!



FoxxyLocs said:


> @regina07 - When I wet my hair it's under the shower head, so it's fully soaked. I rub my scalp like I'm shampooing and then I bun.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad to help! I normally spray on a liquid leave in and seal with some oil, or sometimes I just put a little conditioner on it and bun. If I have been using a lot of oil I can get away with putting zero product at all. Maybe you could take a small container of oil to seal with vs carrying a lot of other products to do your whole routine?

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## leona2025 (Nov 27, 2011)

@Janet' I need to be in the sub challenge too. I got a ways to go to WL.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 27, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I don't oil my scalp at all between washes b/c my hair is so thick it makes it difficult.  After a week it starts to itch. I usually just rinse it in the shower, DC, or deal with until I have time to do something to it. There are times when I can go longer than so week without itching, so if I can I will. I never go longer than 2 weeks without doing some kind of wash.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



Girl, I wash on average once every 4 weeks but like FoxxyLocs I wet my hair fully and rinse off any residual from the day...



regina07 said:


> Janet', FoxxyLocs -- Now I get it!  For me, if I wet my hair, I wet my scalp and that leads me to 2.5 hrs of work.  I can't deal with wet hair in the winter.  I can do wng in the summer.  I think I also have an oily scalp so maybe that adds to the itch after a week.  *If I understand correctly, y'all wet your hair but don't wash it, right?*
> prospurr4 -- thank you!  I'd give up a few inches to have a head of curls like yours, tho.
> 
> Exactly!!!
> ...





LaVgirl said:


> Janet' regina07 Thank you!
> 
> brg240 I attached a photo of my box braided hair from 2007. The braids were quite a few weeks old. Sorry I couldn't find another one, I only started taking photos of my hair purposely this year.
> 
> I also have a big problem when I skip my weekly washes. I really would like to start washing bi-weekly. It's too much work to do every single week when I'm in school. I don't get the itchies but around that 6th or 7th day since the last wash, my scalp starts flaking right in the front. Big, giant flakes lol. Like my scalp is peeling.



LaVgirl, if my scalp didn't cooperate, I would definitely wash more often!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 27, 2011)

LaVgirl - Do you oil your scalp b/t washes? I don't now, but when I did it definitely helped with flaking and allowed me to extend my washes. Tea tree oil is wonderful for this but it smells awful. Maybe there is something you can mix it with to neutralize the smell?

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## ImFree27 (Nov 28, 2011)

I keep reading this thread, I think I'm going to join.
Current Length: MBL
Regimen:Wash, DC, ACV/Tea Rinse, Moisturize, braid once to two weeks and wear wigs every day, put Sulfur Oil on nightly.
Plans:Just continue to stick to my regimen 
Hip Length Date TBD


----------



## Janet' (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Thursday--OMGee, It's Dec 1, that means only about 4 more weeks before we officially start this thing off right!!!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 1, 2011)

I am so frustrated with this hair! Why does it take two days to style?? If I'm doing a protective style it's fine, but if I want to look nice it's such an ordeal! For me to do things the correct way and not rip through my hair takes forever. I have to blow dry, flat iron, or rollerset in really small sections or else it doesn't turn out right and I've wasted my time. Small sections take a long time though, so I never have time to finish.

When I really want my hair to look good, I pretty much can't be seen in public for 2 days, and I do not have that kind of time. It's so frustrating. I don't understand why everything takes such a long time for me. I know I don't want to relax or texlax, but I don't know what to do. I can't be stuck wearing a bun forever. Yesterday I spent hours on my hair and have nothing to show for it because I didn't finish. I've had really bad experiences with stylists because of the length and thickness of my hair, but maybe I should keep trying to find someone. IDK, just needed to vent. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## cch24 (Dec 1, 2011)

I posted a thread about a style I just figured out how to do if anyone is interested...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=584995


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 1, 2011)

@FoxxyLocs Sounds like it would be worth it to find a stylist when you just don't want to deal.  

I noticed something interesting.  I've been experimenting with layering products.  This week I braided my hair nightly with a light cream moisterizer and grapeseed oil, which I believe is a ceramide.  When took down my bun tonight my hair was almost straight.  It looked texlaxed.  I'm on day 4 of this.  I thought to myself that I could get away with flat ironing it- it's pretty straight and moisturized not weighed down heavy.  My hair's not super clean but it's not disgusting either.  IDK how many days I could go.  I'm going to try this after the New Year.

It takes my forever to straighten because I never worked with flat irons or blow dryers until recently.  Since I straighten twice a year if that so I get very little practice.  I'm good at rollersetting but that takes a long time because of length.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 2, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I am so frustrated with this hair! Why does it take two days to style?? If I'm doing a protective style it's fine, but if I want to look nice it's such an ordeal! For me to do things the correct way and not rip through my hair takes forever. I have to blow dry, flat iron, or rollerset in really small sections or else it doesn't turn out right and I've wasted my time. Small sections take a long time though, so I never have time to finish.
> 
> When I really want my hair to look good, I pretty much can't be seen in public for 2 days, and I do not have that kind of time. It's so frustrating. I don't understand why everything takes such a long time for me. I know I don't want to relax or texlax, but I don't know what to do. I can't be stuck wearing a bun forever. Yesterday I spent hours on my hair and have nothing to show for it because I didn't finish. I've had really bad experiences with stylists because of the length and thickness of my hair, but maybe I should keep trying to find someone. IDK, just needed to vent.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo




  

Go ahead and vent, hon! I understand competely!!! If you lived in Atlanta, I could suggest a couple of different natural hair stylists who are super gentle!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks ladies. I made an appt for a consultation on monday, so we'll see. I would love to be able to go get my hair done once a month. If my consultation goes well I'll make an appt for a rollerset. 

Setting my wet hair on my own is pretty much out of the question. Even if I can set it quickly, I either have to sit under the dryer for 3+ hours, or let it air dry, which takes 24 hrs at least. I almost never have a 24 hr span where I don't have to leave the house, nor do I have a whole day to spend washing, setting, and sitting under the dryer. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Go ahead and vent, hon! I understand competely!!! If you lived in Atlanta, I could suggest a couple of different natural hair stylists who are super gentle!


 
Janet'

Um...I live in Atlanta...and could use those suggestions....especially of ones who are super gentle. My style skills are, um...non existent. 




FoxxyLocs said:


> I am so frustrated with this hair! Why does it take two days to style?? If I'm doing a protective style it's fine, but if I want to look nice it's such an ordeal! For me to do things the correct way and not rip through my hair takes forever. I have to blow dry, flat iron, or rollerset in really small sections or else it doesn't turn out right and I've wasted my time. Small sections take a long time though, so I never have time to finish.
> 
> When I really want my hair to look good, I pretty much can't be seen in public for 2 days, and I do not have that kind of time. It's so frustrating. I don't understand why everything takes such a long time for me. I know I don't want to relax or texlax, but I don't know what to do. I can't be stuck wearing a bun forever. Yesterday I spent hours on my hair and have nothing to show for it because I didn't finish. I've had really bad experiences with stylists because of the length and thickness of my hair, but maybe I should keep trying to find someone. IDK, just needed to vent.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


 
All I can say is I feel your pain.  I was just whining when trying to get my hair to look decent for my anniversary. Yeah. After all the trouble, I ended up wearing my hair in a bun.


----------



## LaVgirl (Dec 3, 2011)

cch24 Love the hairstyle! So pretty!

FoxxyLocs Thanks for the suggestion on the tea tree oil. I will definitely try it. Probably just a couple of drops in jojoba oil or something. I'm still experimenting as far as oils and such since this problem only happened this fall. Like last wash I washed with a new shampoo, Shea Moisture African Black Shampoo, and I didn't use any oil because I wanted to see how that would work. And then yesterday, I washed again with it and I used my KBB oil on the front of my scalp. So I guess I'll see how well that works.


----------



## anon123 (Dec 3, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I am so frustrated with this hair! Why does it take two days to style?? If I'm doing a protective style it's fine, but if I want to look nice it's such an ordeal! For me to do things the correct way and not rip through my hair takes forever. I have to blow dry, flat iron, or rollerset in really small sections or else it doesn't turn out right and I've wasted my time. Small sections take a long time though, so I never have time to finish.
> 
> When I really want my hair to look good, I pretty much can't be seen in public for 2 days, and I do not have that kind of time. It's so frustrating. I don't understand why everything takes such a long time for me. I know I don't want to relax or texlax, but I don't know what to do. I can't be stuck wearing a bun forever. Yesterday I spent hours on my hair and have nothing to show for it because I didn't finish. I've had really bad experiences with stylists because of the length and thickness of my hair, but maybe I should keep trying to find someone. IDK, just needed to vent.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



I totally get you.  This is me, too.  I just wear a lot of buns   I find if I want to wear my hair out, though, blow drying and putting in big twists is about the easiest thing I can do.  That takes about 1 1/2 hours (styling alone) and can be maintained by retwisting at night (15 minutes).


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have nothing to add right now....so imma sing.





La--la la la, I love my hair. La--la la la, I want it in the air!


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey ladies count me in..yeah aint even waist yet, still!! I have lofty hopes!!


Current length: MBL
Regimen: Bun, and then bunning and then another bun
Using sulfer concoction,leave ins and oils - also heavy on msm and hair vitamins


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 3, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> I totally get you.  This is me, too.  I just wear a lot of buns   I find if I want to wear my hair out, though, blow drying and putting in big twists is about the easiest thing I can do.  That takes about 1 1/2 hours (styling alone) and can be maintained by retwisting at night (15 minutes).



What method do you use to blow dry? Styling blow dried hair works well for me too, but blow drying takes about two hours. If I wash, DC, blow dry, and style that's about 4+ hours, plus it has to set overnight or else I have to take the time to make it neat enough to wear out. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

UHMMM was I sober when I joined this challenge?? erplexed

HL is 8 inches from where I currently stand in my starting pic. It's not happening in 2012 but I'd like to come close or close to WHIP trying. 

Vitals

Current Length: the pic is my current length as of today
Regimen: ps'ing in wigs 100%. moisture and protein upkeep 
Hip Length Date: Not in 2012


----------



## constance (Dec 4, 2011)

Joining!

Vitals

Current Length: 1-2 inches past my natural waist
Regimen: shampoo & dc every 2 wks
Plans: I promised DH I'd shed my wig once I reached WL so I've been experimenting with protective styles.
Hip Length Date: 10/12

(hand is on my hip in pic)


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Dec 4, 2011)

I just might be able to get to HL December 2012.

Going to do this through twist-outs and limiting flat-ironing to no more than 4x a year, if that.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have like zero chance of hitting hip length, but I thought it would be fun to participate anyway.  My goals are quite ambitious.


----------



## regina07 (Dec 4, 2011)

@pre_medicalrulz - you had great growth/retention from August to now ... you'll definitely make wHip by dec 2012 if not hip~

@~~HoneyComb~~, constance, @Ms_CoCo37 WELCOME!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

awww thanks regina07

I would sure love too!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> UHMMM was I sober when I joined this challenge?? erplexed
> 
> HL is 8 inches from where I currently stand in my starting pic. It's not happening in 2012 but I'd like to come close or close to WHIP trying.
> 
> ...




pre_medicalrulz Don't you worry--I'll add you to the sub-list of MBL'ers who are going hard for the Gold!!!! You're in great company  



NJoy said:


> Janet'
> 
> Um...I live in Atlanta...and could use those suggestions....especially of ones who are super gentle. My style skills are, um...non existent.



NJoy Hahahahahahaha--www.tamikabell.com also known as dontspeakdefeat--she's out in Douglasville--she's thebomb.com Trained under Reneice--AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2011)

Ladies, please make sure to "THANK" the initial post so that I can officially add your names to the list!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't wait for this challenge to officially start :woohoo:

MY GOODNESS. I love seeing that challenges some thought were unreachable has so many challengers  a few years ago the numbers were scant and now look :woohoo: 

Go LHCF HIP LENGTH CHALLENGERS OF 2012 :woohoo:


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 5, 2011)

I would like to join. I am currently at full MBL and was about 5 inches shy of HL as of early November. 

*Current Length*: full MBL
*Regimen*: wash once a week (co wash 3X a month shampoo once a month). Deep condition once a week. Trim every three months or as needed. My regular style is a wash-n-go following the tightly curly method. 
*Plans*: I plan to continue doing what I am doing (if it ain't broke don't fix it). I may straighten my hair in the month that I reach HL.
*Hip Length Date*: October 2012


----------



## Lucia (Dec 5, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Thanks ladies. I made an appt for a consultation on monday, so we'll see. I would love to be able to go get my hair done once a month. If my consultation goes well I'll make an appt for a rollerset.
> 
> Setting my wet hair on my own is pretty much out of the question. Even if I can set it quickly, I either have to sit under the dryer for 3+ hours, or let it air dry, which takes 24 hrs at least. I almost never have a 24 hr span where I don't have to leave the house, nor do I have a whole day to spend washing, setting, and sitting under the dryer.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



FoxxyLocs
Maybe you should just give up on roller setting I have never bee able to rollerset my hair it need came out right. Maybe you can wash condition air dry in braids flat iron next day thats the 2 day version or when I'm in a hurry I cw blowfrying low heat flat iron.  I can get that done in about 1:15
Roller setting is not for everyone I'm one of them especially no for people with thick hair and I'd hate to see you go to a stylist who will set you back and really not be able to do any better than you wih roller setting
Stylists couldnt rollerset my hair either it was Bd and FI


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 6, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @FoxxyLocs
> Maybe you should just give up on roller setting I have never bee able to rollerset my hair it need came out right. Maybe you can wash condition air dry in braids flat iron next day thats the 2 day version or when I'm in a hurry I cw blowfrying low heat flat iron.  I can get that done in about 1:15
> Roller setting is not for everyone I'm one of them especially no for people with thick hair and I'd hate to see you go to a stylist who will set you back and really not be able to do any better than you wih roller setting
> Stylists couldnt rollerset my hair either it was Bd and FI



I like rollersets, so I doubt I'll be giving them up completely. I can do a flexi-rod set with no problem, it just takes so long to dry that I rarely have the time to do it. I wouldn't have a problem with a stylist doing it for me though. Magnetic sets work fine too, but don't have the patience to roll in small sections like I would need to in order to get good results. I think I have a better chance of getting a setback from blow drying and flat ironing, than from a rollerset.

Anyway, my consultation went well. The stylist immediately recognized that my hair is not the same texture all over, which was impressive because she's the 1st one who's ever said anything like that. I went ahead and made an appointment for Thursday. The only thing that made me a little hesitant is that she seems to like to cut  She kept talking about trimming, and shaping, and styling. That means I can't let her trim my hair at all. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## regina07 (Dec 7, 2011)

FoxxyLocs
Good luck on Thursday!  Can't wait to see pictures of the final look.  ITA - I wouldn't let a stylist put scissors to my hair until I'm sure we have the same definition of dust, trim, cut, shape and style....They speak a different language I tell ya.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey Ladies, 

I haven't been posting because I really haven't been doing anything special to my hair. I have been co-washing and conditioning and putting it up in a bun. I am thinking about cutting off some of my relaxed ends, but I haven't made up my mind yet at all. I am just going to try to take care of it and see how it goes! I hope everyone else is doing well with their hair! HHG!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 7, 2011)

regina07 said:


> @FoxxyLocs
> Good luck on Thursday!  Can't wait to see pictures of the final look.  ITA - I wouldn't let a stylist put scissors to my hair until I'm sure we have the same definition of dust, trim, cut, shape and style....They speak a different language I tell ya.



They really do. I say "clip" and they hear "chop". I'm just going to tell her that I know my hair is uneven and I want it to stay that way, lol. No trim on the first date 

@NikkiGirl - I love your new siggy!

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## mcgheeola (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm in WL now my last goal is HL i never did a challenge on here so i'm excited.Wash once a week CD once a week and bunning until August.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 7, 2011)

NikkiGirl Your hair is lovely!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just love this thread.  It's full of gorgeous heads of hair!

NikkiGirl, I LOVE your gorgeous little curlies!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 7, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 Me too!!!


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 7, 2011)

Just stalking for pictures. How are you uber long haired girls wearing your hair?


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Dec 7, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Yes! I'm thinking that I will put it out there for anyone who would like to update every quarter (3 months) or so...So, I'm thinking if we start in January, official updates would look like this:
> 
> March 15-31
> June 15-30
> ...


 
I am down for everhy three months for progress checks. I am flat ironing my hair this Friday and well see if I have gained any length. Update pics will follow soon.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 7, 2011)

I won't be doing the every three months check. Next time will be In December 2012  (and probably not until January 2013  ) I know I know. 

I am going to do a little trimming through out the year butttt.....

I am going old school  Every 2 weeks then 1 then 2 then 1. 

I obviously can't stretch it out further because my hair mats up  
Not worth it to me. My hair gets very dry, with prolonged stretches beyond a week.

2012 LETS Do this


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 7, 2011)

Just wanted to come in here and drool! 

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 7, 2011)

So JJamiah I have to wait a whole year before I see your hair again! *pokes out lip*


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm here at my salon appt. The shampoo girl is already trying to sell me on a trim. She just got hers cut from MBL to BSL, and it does look nice, but the answer is still no. She said I need a trim because my ends are rough, which is true. I just don't feel like I need to cut 2 inches off today. They're not terrible, so I'm keeping them. I honestly would get a trim if I didn't think she would cut too much. 

Anyway, so far so good. I didn't have to wait, shampoo girl was gentle, and now I'm under the steamer.  Stay tuned...

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2011)

FoxxyLocs, please keep us posted!

JJamiah, I understand about the length checks--I am going to use the last October straightening as my length check for the year as I probably won't be straightening again until March/April. I think my starting pic is going to be a curly pic,


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 8, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @FoxxyLocs, please keep us posted!
> 
> @JJamiah, I understand about the length checks--I am going to use the last October straightening as my length check for the year as I probably won't be straightening again until March/April. I think my starting pic is going to be a curly pic,


 
That's exactly what I'm thinking. I may do a rollerset this weekend but won't completely straighten it out. I'll probably post that as my starting come reveal time.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> That's exactly what I'm thinking. I may do a rollerset this weekend but won't completely straighten it out. I'll probably post that as my starting come reveal time.



The best thing taht I can do is leave my hair alone and let it do its thing...I don't want to sacrifice length just for the sake of a length check...plus, I'm nervous about the amount of growth that I have to get in such a relatively short period of time!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 8, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> So @JJamiah I have to wait a whole year before I see your hair again! *pokes out lip*


 


Janet' said:


> @FoxxyLocs, please keep us posted!
> 
> @JJamiah, I understand about the length checks--I am going to use the last October straightening as my length check for the year as I probably won't be straightening again until March/April. I think my starting pic is going to be a curly pic,


 
bebezazueta Janet' 

I will try for Mid-2012 in June, Then in December. I get overwhelmed with it if I pay attention to it. I hope I am making sense LOL.  (I drive myself crazy)


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> bebezazueta Janet'
> 
> I will try for Mid-2012 in June, Then in December. I get overwhelmed with it if I pay attention to it. I hope I am making sense LOL.  (I drive myself crazy)



JJamiah, I gotcha-- a watched pot


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok, I'm finished with my appointment. I got there at 11 and left at 230. I didn't spend any time waiting at all, which was great because that's one of my salon pet peeves. I got a clarifying shampoo, steam DC (40 min), blow dry (w/round brush), and flat iron (375 F). I said no to the trim and she didn't push, so that was another plus. 

My hair looks great and my ends are actually in pretty good shape. I still have about 2 inches that need to go, but theres no sense of urgency. I can trim it off gradually. Overall I'm very happy with my experience, and I'll definitely be going back, probably once a month. I'll post some pics as soon as I have a chance. 

ETA: Here you go. IDK how to make them smaller, sorry.









Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2011)

FoxxyLocs I am so glad that you had a positive experience!! Your hair looks lovely!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 8, 2011)

FoxxyLocs

Your hair looks FABULOUS!!! Very healthy looking. I'm glad things worked out well. The stylist did a wonderful job and your hair is beautiful!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 8, 2011)

FoxxyLocs gorgeous lady!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Dec 8, 2011)

FoxxyLocs The stylist did a great job...BEAUTIFUL hair!


----------



## brg240 (Dec 9, 2011)

so i straightened my hair in record time today(well yesterday now.) My hair came out straighter from the wash on sunday. Does acv rinse leave hair straighter?

I think i may have fine hair or maybe low density, my hair is so thin straightened.

So I will be trimming my hair back to just under waist length like i did last december and in july. Prayerfully it will come back fuller.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 9, 2011)

brg240 I'm not sure about ACV...hmm, off to research...So, you are trimming your relaxed ends?


----------



## brg240 (Dec 9, 2011)

Janet' not all of them but a good chunk. I'll probably finish trimming them off in feb/march. 

The only other thing i did different was use about a cup of mayo on my hair. But since I occasionally will add mayo to my conditioner I didn't think it was that. Maybe it was the direct application and the amount?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 9, 2011)

brg240 Hmm...Well, whatever the reason  on a successful flat iron session!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Ahem. Excuse the interuption but... 

*Where da pitchas at?!*

brg240


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 9, 2011)

FoxxyLocs, your hair is absolutely stunning!  We share the same pet peeves when it comes to going to the salon.  I'm glad you had a really good experience!


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 9, 2011)

FoxxyLocs  Glad to hear you had a good experience and found someone you could trust.  You hair looks very full with body....nice.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 9, 2011)

Janet' said:


> brg240 Hmm...Well, whatever the reason  on a successful flat iron session!


thanks 
though i'm going to need to touch it up a bit before i trim.

NJoy

smh you can't post anything on lhfc without someone demanding pics  

















I think when i finally cut off all my relaxed ends, i'm going to make an appointment to get it cut in a style or maybe layerd. Or maybe i should do it at the same time, i don't want to lose too many inches.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 9, 2011)

brg240 said:


> thanks
> 
> NJoy
> 
> smh you can't post anything on lhfc without someone demanding pics



You already know!!!!!

Absolutely lovely!!!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks ladies! I feel so relieved to have found someone. Being a DIYer has been great, and its good to know that I can take care of my own hair, but it was definitely becoming a chore. Hopefully my next appt. will be just as good. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

brg240 said:


> thanks
> though i'm going to need to touch it up a bit before i trim.
> 
> @NJoy
> ...


 

Exactly! I was trying to hold off because I know you know better but, ya took me there.

Now...

Yes!! Your hair is FABULOUS! Simply fabulous! 

Now, what are the stats again? Are you relaxed? transitioning? what's up? Share the skinny, mama. @*brg240*


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 9, 2011)

brg240  My hair grows just like yours with the tail


----------



## NikkiGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

brg240, your hair is too too gorgeous. I am loving your length. Great head of hair you have there!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 9, 2011)

brg240 your hair is Beautiful  go miss lady


----------



## Lucia (Dec 9, 2011)

FoxxyLocs 
your hair looks fabulous!!!! Glad you siad no to the trim, make sure you're on the same page with that before she takes out the scissors. Or you can go to great clips or supercuts they usually listen when you say basic trim 1 inch off or i want ti to be cut to here and show them. 

brg240 
Nice thick and long, beautiful 



> Ahem. Excuse the interuption but...
> 
> Where da pitchas at?!
> 
> brg240



Ummm..... where your ptichas at?  
NJoy


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Lucia! I've been thinking of going to super cuts for a trim instead of the salon, or I may keep doing it myself. I've done a decent job so far. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Lucia (Dec 9, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Thanks Lucia! I've been thinking of going to super cuts for a trim instead of the salon, or I may keep doing it myself. I've done a decent job so far.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



better idea I'm a total DIYer when it comes to my hair and I haven't had any setbacks since I took over doing everything.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Ummm..... where your ptichas at?
> @NJoy


 
(What the...? Did she...? Oh no she didn't. Did Lucia just try to call me out?)







Oh, see. You're outta the loop, Missy. I did post pics of an attempted hairstyle. Where you been? 

Tryna have me follow up these gorgeous heads with my ratty attempt at styling. A'ight. I'll bite.













A'ight? 

Now... Where yern? 

Spill it, mama!!! 

(Gotta be prepared to _bring_ pics to _get_ pics around here. )

*snaps*


----------



## Lucia (Dec 9, 2011)

NJoy said:


> (What the...? Did she...? Oh no she didn't. Did Lucia just try to call me out?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow got to be fast to catch update pics on here.  I do have my latest updates on my fotki. I'll be updating again for the new year.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Still     @ my response. 

Ok. Headed over to look. *wipes eyes*

brg240 hit the nail on the head. Somebody always demanding pics up in here.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 9, 2011)

NJoy I'm glad she called you out cuz I asked to see pics last week. I feel like a red headed step-child. I have to grow a lil longer to be in the big girl club


----------



## Lucia (Dec 9, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Still     @ my response.
> 
> Ok. Headed over to look. *wipes eyes*
> 
> brg240 hit the nail on the head. Somebody always demanding pics up in here.



That was funny  
I know how it is on here I have my updates before I start calling poeple out. 



Ms. Tiki said:


> NJoy I'm glad she called you out cuz I asked to see pics last week. I feel like a red headed step-child. I have to grow a lil longer to be in the big girl club



You've made alot of progress just keep it up. 
BTW at where does the BIG girl club start?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @NJoy I'm glad she called you out cuz I asked to see pics last week. I feel like a red headed step-child. I have to grow a lil longer to be in the big girl club


 
@Ms. Tiki

Girl, where YOU been.  I posted pics...somewhere AND started a couple threads with a pic. That must mean I'm in too many challenges or something. Maybe I posted in TBL 2012. Anyway... whoomp! there they is. 

Regarding "big girl club", who you calling BIG? 

Woo! I'm feeling  tonight. Give me some huggins, Red.  You're an honorary Big Girl.  But, who you calling Big? (oh wait. I already said that. My bad. )

ETA:  BSL is nothing to sneeze at, btw.  Do it, girl!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 9, 2011)

Lucia MBL grazing WL and beyond. My hair hope to be a big girl by next July. Until then she is chilling at the lil kids table


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 9, 2011)

@NJoy By big girl, I meant your hair woman! My hair isn't a baby but it isn't a big girl either. It's a lil girl trying to grow up and be like your hair


----------



## NJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @NJoy By big girl, I meant your hair woman! My hair isn't a baby but it isn't a big girl either. It's a lil girl trying to grow up and be like your hair


 
Ms. Tiki

Oh, ok. I thought so but...*squints eyes*...you can never be quite sure. I have put on a few pounds since Thanksgiving and feeling a lil self-concious about it. My BMI sits dangerously close to the overweight section. I'm hoping they came up with those calculations without taking into account the Sistah Trunk.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 9, 2011)

NJoy  You know black woman don't go by the BMI charts. My dr, who's white, even admitted they were made for skinny white woman and are unrealistic


----------



## NJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> NJoy  You know black woman don't go by the BMI charts. My dr, who's white, even admitted they were made for skinny white woman and are unrealistic


 
Ms. Tiki

Girl, you are my Shero!!! I guess I CAN have pizza with the kids now. :reddancer:  Whew!  'cuz I'm HONgry!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm about to put some Vatika in my hair and order either pizza or chinese myself.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in the middle of a 2-day detangling session.  Did I say that I'm going natural?


----------



## regina07 (Dec 9, 2011)

People in this thread are pure crazy ... I just got my day's entertainment in 2 pages!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

regina07 said:


> People in this thread are pure crazy ... I just got my day's entertainment in 2 pages!


 
IKR?  These ladies are cra-zy!


----------



## brg240 (Dec 9, 2011)

Janet'
lol yes I was in another thread demanding pics myself and thank you!

NJoy
 
thank you so much! I am transitioning to natural almost done actually, it's been almost 38 months. I cut 2-4" every 6 months. I made a thread here recently.

Oh also, NJoy not that detangling isn't a chore sometimes, i've found out mid transitioning it's much much worse. I was so frustrated.

Carrie A how nice! I love my tail, i just home when I'm fully natural it will be a bit thicker.

JJamiah and NikkiGirl Thank you so much! 

Lucia thank you I always feel that my hair is kind of thin when i straighten it.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

brg240 said:


> @NJoy
> 
> thank you so much! I am transitioning to natural almost done actually, it's been almost 38 months. I cut 2-4" every 6 months. I made a thread here recently.
> 
> ...


 
brg240

Yeah, uh...thanks for the encouragement.  Just finished my 2-day detangling marathon and you're telling me it gets worse?


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Dec 9, 2011)

I got my hair flat ironed today and it is less than an inch from waist I think, not sure though. I am also not sure how to add pics to the thread, but I wish I did. The new picture is my profile picture and I am so excited that it is really growing!


----------



## brg240 (Dec 9, 2011)

NJoy sorry wasn't trying to scare you!
oh i'm sorry i meant that it's much worse than what i have to deal with now since the majority of my hair is natural.  Don't be discouraged find a really amazing product to detangle with.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 9, 2011)

ShawnC said:


> I got my hair flat ironed today and it is less than an inch from waist I think, not sure though. I am also not sure how to add pics to the thread, but I wish I did. The new picture is my profile picture and I am so excited that it is really growing!



congrats! looks good.

you can upload your pic to a sight like tinypic/photobucket and then copy and paste the link here.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Dec 9, 2011)

brg240 Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

ShawnC said:


> I got my hair flat ironed today and it is less than an inch from waist I think, not sure though. I am also not sure how to add pics to the thread, but I wish I did. The new picture is my profile picture and I am so excited that it is really growing!


 
ShawnC

Congrats!! Your hair looks beautiful!!! 



brg240 said:


> @NJoy sorry wasn't trying to scare you!
> oh i'm sorry i meant that it's much worse than what i have to deal with now since the majority of my hair is natural. Don't be discouraged find a really amazing product to detangle with.


 
brg240

 Ok, I get you. So basically, it's the two textures causing the nightmares and getting rid of the relaxed ends would make detangling easier? I hope so.


----------



## LaVgirl (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm loving all these photos!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 10, 2011)

NJoy said:


> ShawnC
> 
> Congrats!! Your hair looks beautiful!!!
> 
> ...




Nope! Not in my case lol I can never wash my hair loose ever again or I'm asking for a 3 hour detangling session.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 10, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Nope! Not in my case lol I can never wash my hair loose ever again or I'm asking for a 3 hour detangling session.







There's no place like home.  There's no place like home.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 11, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Ok, I get you. So basically, it's the two textures causing the nightmares and getting rid of the relaxed ends would make detangling easier? I hope so.



well like LaFemmeNaturelle said it can still tangle, mine does which is why i wash in braids (and even then sometimes it tangles) but still for me at least it's 100 times better.


----------



## My Friend (Dec 11, 2011)

Can I join?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 11, 2011)

NJoy said:


> There's no place like home.  There's no place like home.




NJoy  you're so funny. I think the benefits and versatility of being natural outweigh the detangling time. And washing in braids isn't bad. It's just when your DH wants to see you wash your hair loose that things may get a bit complicated lol. When I wash in braids, it takes about an hour to detangle, moisturize and seal, and rebraid in 8 braids but your time will depend on your hair. I have natural friends who spend 30 minutes detangling (mind you my retention is much better) and my stylist doesnt spend nearly as long as I do. But don't let the detangling time scare you away if natural is really what you want to be. You can manage!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 11, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Can I join?


 
Come on in, My Friend.  The more, the merrier.


----------



## My Friend (Dec 11, 2011)

I will achieve HL through hard work and LOA.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2011)

ShawnC I know you are just tasting WL!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 11, 2011)

Ahhhhh I am so glad I don't have to bother with this hair until Saturday or Sunday 

What a horrid sick week I have had


----------



## NJoy (Dec 11, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Ahhhhh I am so glad I don't have to bother with this hair until Saturday or Sunday
> 
> What a horrid sick week I have had


 
Awww, I hope that you're feeling better JJamiah.  If not, get better soon. 


*NJoy backs away spraying Lysol on the way out*


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 11, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Awww, I hope that you're feeling better @JJamiah. If not, get better soon.
> 
> 
> *NJoy backs away spraying Lysol on the way out*


 

LOLOLOL NJoy so mean LOL LOL 

Thanks so much


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sign me up!!!
Current length: WL
Regimen: wash and dc weekly, hairfinity
Plans: up the moisture level of my hair
HL date: december 2012


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh no JJamiah   Get well soon!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 11, 2011)

Janet' thanks so much. I am trying hoping to be back to myself soon


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Dec 12, 2011)

Janet' I am just about there! We will be HL in no time. No more trying new products or regimens for me. I am sticking to what works. My ends look bad in this picture, but they are actually thicker than this picture shows. Will try and upload better pictures.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 12, 2011)

ShawnC said:


> Janet' I am just about there! We will be HL in no time. No more trying new products or regimens for me. I am sticking to what works. My ends look bad in this picture, but they are actually thicker than this picture shows. Will try and upload better pictures.



Yes, WE will--even though I'm just MBL


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Dec 12, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Yes, WE will--even though I'm just MBL


 
Well now that you got your regimen down pact and your healthy color working, you will be HL in no time.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Dec 12, 2011)

ShawnC, your hair looks great!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks bigbrowneyez!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 12, 2011)

ShawnC Way to be positive!!!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 12, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Hey ladies, I just wanted to say that I've started taking my vitamins again, more so for my skin and nails but they do help hair growth. I feel kinda crazy taking prenatal vitamins though...


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Dec 12, 2011)

GROW HAIR!!!! GROW!!!!!!!! 


As long as I get back to waist length i will be happy in 2012.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll be doing a light trim this weekend  ahhhh my last for the new year  
I most likely will trim again in 3 months. I figure for 2012 a trim every 3 months is going to be the plan


----------



## brg240 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hmm i think ultimately i want to get to tbl next year. Which means I will need to grow 7" -8.5" next year.   pray for me

JJamiah your hair is so gorgeous and you are fit!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 13, 2011)

brg240 said:


> Hmm i think ultimately i want to get to tbl next year. Which means I will need to grow 7" -8.5" next year.   pray for me
> 
> @JJamiah your hair is so gorgeous and you are fit!


 
brg240 Thank you so much  
Just got finished doing Jillian Ripped in 30 I want my Abs almost as tight as hers LOL.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah JJamiah you need to be my trainer. I want hair and a body like yours


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah @JJamiah you need to be my trainer. I want hair and a body like yours


 
Well I am loving your hair Mrs. NikkiQ
I love the style where you wore it out and in a Braid out or twist out that was FIERCE!!!!! especially with the color adding that Fire to it. 

BODY PLEASE Ms. Model  Your body is tight! Don't kid us folk with four kids LOL

Thanks  Muah! So sweet!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 13, 2011)

ShawnC 
Nice progress 
JJamiah 
Wow I think you're grazing HL 
You can def make full HL 2012 

I'm just in MBL limbo waiting for WL ugghhh
Trying to stay focused in my regimen


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 13, 2011)

Lucia  I am going to trim a wee bit but    you made me feel so good even though I am feeling so


----------



## Lucia (Dec 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Lucia  I am going to trim a wee bit but    you made me feel so good even though I am feeling so



JJamiah 
Just don't do the knucklehead thing I did and cut too much hair off 
I cut from WL to BSL now I'm MBL so it's all good but still tying to get to HL. 
wow like love to achieve HL 2012


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 13, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @JJamiah
> Just don't do the knucklehead thing I did and cut too much hair off
> I cut from WL to BSL now I'm MBL so it's all good but still tying to get to HL.
> wow like love to achieve HL 2012


 
Lucia I am not that is my #1 for next year to only do small trims 4 times but once this weekend as well. Only baby trims nothing big. I will self do so no issues  

I really want to see what my hair wants to do on it's on for 2012 

I have never been past Waist Length  So this is all new territory for me. Mom was tailbone, But never wanted to get that long.


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 13, 2011)

You all are looking good ladies. I hope these lazy days are helping my length..


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Lucia. I cannot wait to get on your level though and JJamiah.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 13, 2011)

Lucia said:


> ShawnC
> Nice progress
> JJamiah
> Wow I think you're grazing HL
> ...



Just like me Lucia


----------



## lalla (Dec 13, 2011)

Can I still join? 

I'm not going to reach my goal of WL in 2011. With some luck -and fewer cuts- I might get to WL then HL in 2012.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 13, 2011)

lalla You sure can! Just click the "thanks" button on the initial post so that you can be official


----------



## lalla (Dec 13, 2011)

Current Length: Between MBL and WL 
Regimen: Same as always (it's in my LHCF blog)
Plans: Fewer cuts, more henna, TLC for my ends 
Hip Length Date: December 2012


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi everyone
I just did a mini length check (just stretched a few of my dry curls) and I am about 1 inch shy of WL. I should hit that milestone before the end of January. I am so excited right now; HL here I come


----------



## Janet' (Dec 14, 2011)

Happy Wednesday!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2011)

I just love this thread!  

testimony777, I can't wait until I'm an inch away from WL!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 15, 2011)

testimony777

I just want you to know that I'm a little jealous 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 15, 2011)

@Ms_coco and pre_medicalrulz 
No worries ladies, we are all going to be whipping our hair back and forth come this time next year ;-)


----------



## dyamonds10 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am joining.....lol Starting pic is in my avi
Vitals

Current Length: mbl/wl ish
Regimen: deep conditioning and oiling--> I really don't have a regimen. I need to make one since I lost a lot of hair after my pregnancy
Plans: rotate co washing and flat ironing 2x a month
Hip Length Date: 12/31/2012 @ 11:59pm


----------



## brg240 (Dec 23, 2011)

so I just had my dad trim my hair for me. (My mom would have trimmed me to bsl/mbl) And omg miss my 'V'! and i feel like my hair is short now. It's a tad under wl.  I won't be straightening again until march. 


but it's my starting pic for 2012.  








no one cares but me but this is my trimmed hair http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj271/air-chan2/trim.jpg maybe next year i'll try trimming a set amount each month


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 23, 2011)

brg240 - I think your hair looks good! It still looks WL to me in that pic. Either way it looks full and healthy. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 23, 2011)

testimony777 said:


> Hi everyone
> I just did a mini length check (just stretched a few of my dry curls) and I am about 1 inch shy of WL. I should hit that milestone before the end of January. I am so excited right now; HL here I come


 
testimony777 that is such great news!!! I am so happy for you.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 23, 2011)

brg240
I'm not quite sure what the tears are for because your hair looks absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## anon123 (Dec 23, 2011)

brg240, your hair looks great.  that was a big trim.  you will still be HL in 2012, easy.

Okay, this is my starting pic.  WL is somewhere around 10 on the shirt. 






Hip is somewhere around . . . 3" or 4" below the last number.  As if having a shirt with numbers on the back of it isn't ridiculous enough  , am I going to have to be even more ridiculous now and use a marker to write more numbers down to hip?


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 23, 2011)

Checking in... haven't been doing much of anything with my hair, just washing, conditioning braiding in 4 plaits and wigging it... My goal is to hide my hair under wigs until Feb, my bday, then back under wigs until spring.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 23, 2011)

mwedzi

A M A Z I N G!!! If I cry on wash days at MBL,  I can't even imagine how you're managing all that full beautiful hair! wooweee!! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 23, 2011)

brg240 your hair looks great! you will definitely make HL in 2012

mwedzi I LOVE your hair...absolutely stunning :notworthy


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 23, 2011)

mwedzi - is reniece still doing your hair or was that a one time thing?

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## anon123 (Dec 23, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> @mwedzi - is reniece still doing your hair or was that a one time thing?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



Yes, she is the one who will be doing it.  I've only been once since the time she straightened it.  I mean to go more often, like every 2-3 months.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry ladies, I'm kind of dramatic and I do miss my v. But I'm officially over it now. The length and V(hopefully thicker) will come back in time. And I bun almost all the time anyway. Not to mention i don't straighten much. I wonder how my trim will effect my curls though? I think this will give me a more accurate read on where my natural hair will shrink to. Thanks for all the kind words

Mwedzi  I love your hair, I'd say go ahead and make some extra lines.

Also, I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 23, 2011)

mwedzi
Nice length there, I guess you will have to keep drawing numbers then.   

brg240
Your hair looks great really healthy and thick,  Ahhh WL blunt hair, oh yeah got distracted   and yes I believe you're still WL at least so HL will happen for you very soon.


----------



## regina07 (Dec 24, 2011)

brg240 -- your Dad did a great job!  Your hair is thick and lush looking.  HL will only look better!

mwedzi -- I love your hair!  The thickness and wave is to die for.  It will be more gorgeous at HL.

2012 is looking very promising for lots of hair swangin' ...


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 24, 2011)

I know one thing yall if I had you all length I would not let anyone in my hair to cut a darn thing. I trim my hair now and I sure can trim it when it gets longer.


----------



## leiah (Dec 24, 2011)

Here are my starting pics - sorry for the quality.  My hair is a little damp in these 

I trimmed 2 inches last month and I'm regretting it but my hair is growing very fast right now.
I'm hugely pregnant and don't know where my waist is but I don't think i'm quite there yet
I don't straighten my hair.  I think at this time next year i'd like to be waist length curly and have some hair somewhere that can be stretched to my hips.  We'll see


----------



## brg240 (Dec 29, 2011)

regina07 said:


> brg240 -- your Dad did a great job!  Your hair is thick and lush looking.  HL will only look better!


thank you so much, i will pass that on to him.



Lucia said:


> brg240
> Your hair looks great really healthy and thick,  Ahhh WL blunt hair, oh yeah got distracted   and yes I believe you're still WL at least so HL will happen for you very soon.


Thank you so much, and i'm kind of loving it now, I know by june it will be hl and that's when the hyh challenge is over so i'm excited

LADIES! i think i may have inadvertantly big chopped    I thought i had more relaxed ends but i was doing my prepoo with aloe vera juice and sunflower oil and it all curled up. I'm going to clarify and dc later and see. I kind of hope i did because that would make the tl goal a reality for next year. 

Though if i did, how anticlamatic!!!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 29, 2011)

brg240 said:


> thank you so much, i will pass that on to him.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, and i'm kind of loving it now, I know by june it will be hl and that's when the hyh challenge is over so i'm excited
> ...



I know a small few take offense when we get all happy cause someone's been delivered from the creamy crack but WHATEVER 

Congratz on being all natural  go ahead get your swang on


----------



## brg240 (Dec 29, 2011)

Lucia said:


> I know a small few take offense when we get all happy cause someone's been delivered from the creamy crack but WHATEVER
> 
> Congratz on being all natural  go ahead get your swag on



[USER] [/USER]haha I feel the same way

thanks but it turns out that i didn't.  Apparently 1/4 of my hair just grows fast. The other 3 parts still had relaxed ends. So i am a quarter natural.  i will still celebrate with jimmy fallon and elmo though.

but that means that my hair on side was growing at a rate that made 2" longer erplexed


----------



## Janet' (Dec 29, 2011)

Ladies, Keep those end of the year/starting pics coming!!!! We've got just a couple more days till this challenge officially begins!!!      




Please ladies, make sure that you go to the initial post and click "thanks" so that you can be officially added to the challenge!!!

So excited!!!!!


----------



## brg240 (Dec 30, 2011)

2 days to 2012 ladies! I'm excited to see us all make our goals next year.

Also, my mom bought a hair steamer last night. :reddancer: I've never used one before and I'm not sure how it all works but i'm excited! She said that she could finally start dcing again and that I can take care of her hair.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 30, 2011)

Janet'

I think I'm going to leave this challenge.  I trimmed my hair so my tail is now barely hovering over the waistlength line while the rest of my hair is MBL.  I'm going to stay in the W'HIP challenge and hope that I can grow all of my hair to waistlength this year.  But I'll be cheering on from the sidelines


----------



## NikkiGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Okay ladies, this is my starting pics. I think my hair is growing pretty nicely.  I was so paranoid when I was flat ironing. I don't want to damage my natural hair, but I figured I might as well flat iron. My hair is GREASY Yall   I didn't wash it. I just co-washed yesterday and it still has a lot of conditioner in it. My ends are a little uneven and thinning a little. But I am going to leave it for now. 











And please excuse my big ole bra. I have big boobs!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 30, 2011)

NikkiGirl WOW! Just beautiful all around!  It's great you are HL & transitioning. You can just trim away the relaxed ends gradually and still be at HL!  To me that's awesome


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 30, 2011)

Current Length: I just trimmed/cut back to an inch above WL(trying to even up my layers) Will post starting pic tomorrow.
Regimen: dc 2x/wk, cowash 2x/wk, prepoo 1x/wk, JBCO 3x/wk, moisturize and seal daily. Plans: Protective style most of the year (wigs/ weaves 11wks straight with a two week break in between to wear my hair out, then back under a wig/weave)
Hip Length date: 12/31/12 if not earlier, *crosses fingers*


----------



## NJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

NikkiGirl

Beautiful!!!  Nice job!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful hair NikkiGirl


----------



## Lucia (Dec 30, 2011)

NIKkkigirl
you're hair is growing fast congratz on the length retention


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 31, 2011)

Unfortunately, I will have to bow out gracefully from this challenge, ladies.

I straightened my hair today for my starting pic, but I am VERY unhappy with my ends.  I wore a LOT of *high* manipulation styles in 2011, which resulted in thinner ends and almost no length retention.    So, 2012 will be the year that I really "baby" my hair.

I hope every challenger reaches her goal.


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 31, 2011)

NJoy said:


> NikkiGirl
> 
> Beautiful!!!  Nice job!



NJoy congrats!!!!! to reaching your goal your hair looks lovely.....


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 31, 2011)

watching and learning!!!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 31, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> @NJoy congrats!!!!! to reaching your goal your hair looks lovely.....


 
Shadiyah

Thanks for the compliment but uh...that's my visualized goal pic, not actual. I have a phonytail pinned to the back of my head so that I can visualize my new goal length.  I'll let you know when I'm there tho.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2011)

@NikkiGirl

B - U - T-FULLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## NikkiGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Shadiyah
> 
> Thanks for the compliment but uh...that's my visualized goal pic, not actual. I have a phonytail pinned to the back of my head so that I can visualize my new goal length.  I'll let you know when I'm there tho.



NJoy, your goal length pic is beautiful. That length is awe inspiring and I love the shape as well.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 31, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> @NJoy, your goal length pic is beautiful. That length is awe inspiring and I love the shape as well.


 
NikkiGirl

IKR!!! Never would I have imagined wanting to go beyond HL. NEVER!! Until I tried this look on for size. And now that I look at it, I think growing down to my hand in "v" shape would be ultimate! (um, taking care of it would be the question tho )

In any case, it couldn'e hurt to try it and then cut back if it proves to be too much. 

*sigh* I think this is a LHCF trap. I came to this site with an ultimate goal of MBL. Now look at me.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

I completely agree with you NJoy. It is like the longer and longer my hair grows I want more. My goal was waistlength, but I think I am going to continue on. I guess I am falling into the trap too. 

I was looking at your pic thinking it would be the perfect length because I like to curl my ends and it would still fall around hip and be so pretty. 

I showed the pic to my husband and he really liked it, but he did say any more than that would look ridiculous on me since I am short and petite. I told him "We Will See"


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 31, 2011)

I did a end of the year reveal, but I didn't post pictures in here. Here is my picture when I straighten on the 21st. I'm pretty close to WL. I plan to retain all 6 of my inches this year! The first picture is my hair in September and the second is my hair in December. Not much retention it would seem, but I'm on a mission now. Woe to any product that seeks to cause a setback.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

leona2025. I love how thick and pretty your hair is. Is is also shaped so nicely. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 31, 2011)

Here are my starting pics, after my trim/cut to even up my nape and crown layers(crown is still about an inch shorter though). Hopefully I retain all my growth this year so I can reach Hip.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 31, 2011)

^^^ I love your pony!!

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Dec 31, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj

Your hair is beautiful! Did you flat iron yourself? And if so, details, please.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 31, 2011)

leona2025
nice shiny and thick you'll def make WL this year

mEmYSELFaNDj

Nice updates, gorgeous hair


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jan 1, 2012)

FoxxyLocs NJoy Lucia thanks ladies.

Oh and njoy I did do my hair myself. Dc'd overnight with Aubrey organics GPB(staple). Next day I put my hair in six sections and clarified with neutrogena anti residue shampoo(first time using this, and I like it, it really got my hair clean, I wouldn't use this on a regular, only before flat ironing) then cowashed with giovanni 50:50 balancing conditioner(staple). Air dried.  Sprayed on tresemme heat tamer heat protectant and flat ironed with my new sedu 1.5" flat iron I got for Christmas, love this flat iron. Oh and it came with moroccan argan oil, I used that it gave my hair so much shine and smells nice.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 1, 2012)

Update: don't think I can make hip this year, but i'll stay in the challenge at motivation.  I might even surprise myself 

I took a two week hiatus cuz I was horribly upset and sad. I went to the salon for my relaxer on dec 17 and i had 2in from WL on the left and 1.5in on the right. I wanted to the stylist to simply even it up, a .5in trim. My ends were already in perfect shape, I just wanted it even cuz I had planned to wear my hair straight for the holidays. Surprise surprise, I walk out with a 2in trim. So that's it. I give stylists the benefit of the doubt time and time again but I'm officially becoming a self-trimmer (if at all). I threw away my shears and i'm not buying any til 2013. I should have been at WL sooo long ago but those trims...

Enough venting, a setback is a comeback right ladies? And this gives me a fresh start so I can see exactly how much growth I can attain on a monthly and year basis. I'm PSing 100% this year. I'm doing the 6month stretch that I've always wanted to do. I'm measuring and taking pics monthly to personally track my progress. I won't post a pic until my 6month relaxer. 2012 is my year.

A) List your Reggie: 100% PS (mostly buns), Joico shampoo and conditioner, GPB protein deep conditioning 1x/month, Argan oil and NTM leave-in

B) # of inches til whip or hip length: 4in to WL, 6in to WHIP, 8in to hip


----------



## Janet' (Jan 1, 2012)

NikkiGirl  to you! What an awesome starting pic!!!  

prospurr4 I understand! Baby those ends definitely!!!! Thanks for cheering us on!!

bigbrowneyez I'm sorry this happened to you  don't worry--you'll have your 2 inches back in no time!

Carrie A We can always use extra cheerleaders! I'm sorry that you won't be joining us though.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gawjus ladies!  Just Gawjus!

I don't even want to post my little rinky dink photos among such beautiful flowing locks.

Here goes nothing:





The bottom of my bra is at the 5 mark.  I'm just barely past that.  But I'm in need of a trim, and I'm tired of my hair growing in layers.

Here is a length check in it's natural state:





All the best ladies!


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gorgeous hair ladies! I won't be doing a length check until February


----------



## NJoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, I posted my update here.  My hair looks long enough that I can trim away my bonelaxed ends and still try to make it back to HL.  Good riddance!  Looks like I have about 4-5 inches to get rid of but man, will it be worth it. 

Happy New Year, Ladies!  It's on in 2012!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2012)

I will be trimming back a lot myself so it is definitely on an poppin LOL.

my hair was trimmed in december will trim again in March. 

I am low Protective styling right now. I moved my shampooing to every other week to cut down on some of the drama BUt. I am going to moisturize and seal in between since I wasn't doing that at all. So far so good!

In this pic I took 12/20/2011 it touches the top of my butt crack  

I did do a slight trim but no biggie.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

This thread is full of gorgeous hair!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Here are my starting pics, after my trim/cut to even up my nape and crown layers(crown is still about an inch shorter though). Hopefully I retain all my growth this year so I can reach Hip.



Beautiful...I love your pony.


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Jan 1, 2012)

@mEmYSELFaNDj Gorgeous hair!!

NJoy That siggy pic is amazing!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey ladies, 

I am out of this challenge and this is why...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591307


----------



## classychic1908 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's a long shot, but what do I have to loose?!?

I'm in!!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I did a length check last night and I am now 1/4" from WL, so i cannot claim it just yet. The end of January, I will claim with my head held high There are so many beautiful heads of hair on this thread! True motivation!


----------



## brg240 (Jan 3, 2012)

ShawnC said:


> I did a length check last night and I am now 1/4" from WL, so i cannot claim it just yet. The end of January, I will claim with my head held high There are so many beautiful heads of hair on this thread! True motivation!



you have such beautiful hair and your so close, i demand more pics when you reach it... if you're not in the hyh challenge of course. 

Ms_CoCo37 and leona2025 such beautiful hair. Leona i love that sheen and shape. Ms_CoCo i love your curls, my hair grows in layers too.

bigbrowneyez maybe invest in the split ender? I'm thinking about it

classychic1908 Welcome and that's the right attitude!

So washed/clarified yesterday and i barely have relaxed ends. I think the bottom couple of inches are relaxed but it's kinda hard to tell. I have longer ends in the front. NikkiGirl has me sincerly thinking about cutting them, i mean i'm going to be hiding my hair anyway. hmm. Oh and i'm pretty sure i'm 4a with 4b in the front and some 3c in the back. All this time I've been thinking i had something else. I took some pics on my phone but sadly can't share them  

I do have a pic from last week i can share though, the day i trimmed my hair i put it in some loose bantu knots. it turned out okay...







Ladies i'm in a pretty good mood. I feel pretty light hearted, i don't know why but I won't question it. 
Happy New Year to you all. Sending you all positive thoughts. 

----
Oh and i know i'm weird but have you all seen 'Oh Mr. Darcy comic or it's variations before?' because i am thinking of it in terms in hair. 

Oh Mr. Suave Almond and Shea Butter Conditioner...


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

brg240. Your hair is beautiful. If you have only a couple of inches, I say maybe do it. But I had like 6 inches in some places. I didn't really care though. I am like you, I still plan on protective styling through this year, so no real change. A bun is a bun for me. Anyway, good luck with your decision. I am sure your hair will thrive in any case. HHG!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 3, 2012)

FINE..... I am in!

 why NOT get some more hair on this head!

Here is the beginning photo


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy New Year ladies!!!

I have to say there is some beautiful hair in this thread. I had to pick my jaw up off the floor and wipe away the drool as i scrolled through . I can't wait to see what we all look like come December; some of you ladies are going to be well past HL by then . 

I am using the pic in my sig as my starting pic. My hair is actually a little over an inch longer than that but I won't be straightening my hair again until December so that one will have to do. I doubt it looks that much  different anyway because it is so dog gone thick. 

I am so close to WL I can taste it. I am claiming it at the end of this month no matter what. I don't care if only three strands are touching my waist when pulled to within an inch of their lives...I AM CLAIMING IT cause I am tired of marking MBL as my length. Just kidding (kind of). 

I am glad to see that we are off to such a great start. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 3, 2012)

brg240

Girl your hair is the BOMB.COM! 

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## LaVgirl (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy New Year!! I'm loving all these beautiful heads of hair! They make me feel so inspired. 

So here's my update: Friday night, I DC'd with Aubrey Organics GBP (my first time using it) under a plastic bag for about an hour and a half. (I don't know if it's because my hair was dirty or what but when I took the bag off, I noticed there were little balls in the bag and around my hairline. But my hair felt soft and well-conditioned.) I shampooed with Shea Moisture African Black Shampoo and conditioned with Giovanni Smooth as Silk. I loaded up with leave-in conditioner and braided it into 10 braids. In the morning, I took down the braids and applied the Chi Silk Infusion and grapeseed oil. It was blowdried and flat ironed on 378 degrees with Crisco. A friend did it for me. I was a bit nervous at first; this is the first time getting my hair straightened since the start of my HJ but she did a great job.

I'm definitely happy with my hair growth - the PS I did all year has paid off. My hair is WL, well my longest layer anyway but I'll take it!  I'm looking to reach HL by the end of this year and if I don't, I will be almost there.

Any ideas for styling flat ironed hair? It will only be around for a short while and then I won't see it again until probably Dec. 31, 2012 so I want to do styles that I can't do with my curly hair.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 5, 2012)

Here are my starting pics ladies...I didn't straighten Dec 31...these are pics from Oct 2011 and let me just tell you that I have a LONG way to go!!!


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 5, 2012)

LaVgirl
Janet'

Your hair is looking very nice ladies! 

I love the thickness of yours LaVgirl and I really like the shape and color of yours Janet'.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 5, 2012)

LaVgirl
love the thickness you're so close to HL I think you can make it this year for sure
Janet'

you're hair is inching it's way down, keep it up 

 updates


----------



## beauti (Jan 5, 2012)

*mannn ionno if i should even post my pics up in here with all these beautiful length pics in here  yall are making my hair look short! but oh well, here's my starting pic 
*


----------



## brg240 (Jan 6, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz

thankyou! 

testimony777 beautiful hair and mbl does feel like forever :/ I guess it covers more area.
beauti idk what you're talking about your hair is gorgeous and those waves.

janet i love the color so much, are you going to dye again this year? 

I was looking up buns and i came across this. I know some of us are hiding our hair so i thought ya'll would be interested.
http://wholesomewomanhood.wordpress.com/2011/05/04/my-15-hairstyles/ 

I saw this too.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 6, 2012)

brg240 said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> thankyou!
> 
> ...



Love that PS pic 
Looks like 2 French braids with the length looped crossed in back 
I wonder how much length is needed for that style?


----------



## classychic1908 (Jan 7, 2012)

URL=http://s770.photobucket.com/albums/xx350/classychic1908/?action=view&current=S4200332.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]









Starting pics!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 7, 2012)

Just peeking in to see what you ladies are up to and drool a bit.
I'm BSL so hip is not on my radar for this year.  I'll be happy to see full waist length by end of the year.

@NJoy love the siggie pic.
@classychic1908 you're soo close already!
@beauti yours doesn't look short at all!
@JJamiah you're already hip!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 9, 2012)

testimony777 Thanks so much!!!

brg240...I will probably put a rinse in at some point to cover over the grays and I may do a rinse over the entire length, but I will not do another full color this year (I don't think )


----------



## LaVgirl (Jan 9, 2012)

testimony777 Thank you!

Lucia Thanks.  Oh, I hope so! If I make it, I will be over the top!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a feeling im gonna be in a HL challenge by the end of next year...im so inspired!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks brg240! Your hair is gorgeous (thick and long)!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2012)

I am going to be in the HL challenge for another 2 years


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 10, 2012)

JJamiah me too!  I cut back to BSL. Got tired of the layers but my hair is mostly one length now and I'm really happy about that. But you my dear are already there. Do you plan on working on blunt ends?


----------



## Janet' (Jan 15, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I am going to be in the HL challenge for another 2 years



Ummm....Please update...why???? What did you cut back to?


----------



## Janet' (Jan 15, 2012)

Good Sunday All!!! How's everyone doing?


----------



## anon123 (Jan 15, 2012)

Last week I found the longest hairs yet, 19".  But I got my hair trimmed yesterday.  It's always 2 steps forward, 1 step back with me.  My bottom was a little below waist length, now it's about 1/2" - 1" above.  So it may be 5" until hip.  The best I've ever done in a year is 4", but we'll see.


----------



## regina07 (Jan 15, 2012)

Good morning! Haven't checked in a while and thought I'd drop in and say 'hey!'

Washed my hair for the 1st time in 2012 yesterday -- 1st time I can remember ever going more than 2 weeks without a wash!  It was ok.  My hair "tells" me when it's time to wash but I ignored it and stopped combing through -- I just used a wet brush to tame it into a bun.  I put some AOHSR as a leavein and will do a DC later today.

I wore my hair out yesterday around some folks who haven't it out in years and boy was it topic of conversation!  When it's wet, it usually hangs down my back but as it dries, good ole shrinkage gets it to my shoulders.  I think the added length is pulling it because it dried BSL. All night long, people kept saying, "dang!  I can't get over how long your hair is!"   Which led to a lovefest of women touching my hair (no I didn't mind these are long-term friends)

I've gotten used to the length and think it's barely growing, if at all.  Having other people notice the length and comment on how soft and shiny it is made me realize my effort are bringing results.

Jan 14 -- recommitted!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been bunning like crazy since I cut back to BSL!  

But I'm VERY happy with the health of my hair. So I am now 7 inches from HL!  This is still doable for me. I'll be dusting every other month to maintain my ends. No direct heat. Bunning & roller setting. 

My next relaxer is April 4 & I plan to be back at MBL & 5 inches to HL. Then I will relax in July & plan to be at WL & 3 inches to HL. My last relaxer this year will be in December & I plan to be at HL. 

WRITE THE VISION!

HHG!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 15, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> I've been bunning like crazy since I cut back to BSL!
> 
> But I'm VERY happy with the health of my hair. So I am now 7 inches from HL!  This is still doable for me. I'll be dusting every other month to maintain my ends. No direct heat. Bunning & roller setting.
> 
> ...



wow! that's SOME vision 

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## regina07 (Jan 16, 2012)

bebezazueta - "WRITE THE VISION"  Short and powerful ... love it!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks regina07 YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!  I know you tired of me saying it but it is!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I had the hair dream again last night his time pulled a curl down to my hip in front to show someone the length 
So I'm def making HL this year cause my mind and actions are in alignment. 
bebezazueta 
SEE THE VISION 
And BE THE VISION


----------



## NJoy (Jan 17, 2012)

I had a little detangling issue last night that ended with me cutting my tangled braids loose. No need to get to crying about what I should'be known.  Not really sure how much hair was in those knots but, I sort of like the way my ends feel after cutting. So, that said, I think there's no time like the present to start cutting these bonelaxed ends. I plan to cut 2-3 inches next week. I figure, since my hair will be put away for the winter, it will have time to grow back with out me having to achieve a longer length and then cutting back. Then, trim the last of the bonelaxed ends after the winter.

I'm tempted to cut right now but, I'm waiting til next week to let the urge to cut pass. Or, is it to get up the courage? 

Hopefully, I'll have a thicker HL hemline by the end of the winter after cutting.

What do you think?


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 17, 2012)

Lucia, i've had a tail bone length dream with hip length in front! It's coming to pass and I'm running with it! Amen!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 17, 2012)

NJoy
If you can handle losing length all at once then go for it. Chopping off the relaxed ends would put you where lengthwise. 

lolascurls
You've had that dream too 
Hey this year the dream is real


----------



## Janet' (Jan 18, 2012)

Alright Visionaries!!!! Keep that positive energy flowing!!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 18, 2012)

NJoy, I'm sorry about your detangling mishap!!!!!


----------



## brg240 (Jan 21, 2012)

so I watched Anna Bolena on PBS last night and it starred Anna Netrebko. And her hair in the end looked so pretty and long! It got me wondering, how long do you want your hair to grow? Is hl the end?

I think i may just go for knee length. Maybe to see if i can achieve it  I should be able to reach that by age 28. Or however long i can go. Maybe idk. But then i was thinking how much of a bother that would be... So maybe not that but I'm going to go for full classic.


----------



## leiah (Jan 21, 2012)

brg240 I definitely want classic length.  wouldn't mind longer than that.  

i'm bunning for the winter and seeing some good retention.  i'm really looking forward to wearing it out.  I've been planning to trim in may but maybe my ends will be in good enough condition that I won't have to

I got a lot of products on clearance that i'm really excited about 
http://www.northamericanhempco.com/hair/hair.html 
I think the conditioner will be really good for my hair this winter


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 21, 2012)

You all are making me want to grow my hair but I just trimmed it, it was becoming too much to handle.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 21, 2012)

Once Im HL I'll be happy but I wouldn't mind a little extra like HL in front but TL in back 
I'm not sure I'll push for classic if my hair grows more then so be it I may keep it CL but I plan to maintain in the HL-TL range. I'm a little on the tall side 5'9 and with my hairs natural thickness that's a ton of hair.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 21, 2012)

Just lurking for some hair porn.....


----------



## regina07 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow - until I joined LHCF, I didn't think my hair would grow past MBL!   I now know it'll grow if I put time and effort into caring for it ... just don't know what length would be too much for me.

Definitely not knee and probably not classic.  I'd end up being one of those "mature" women who wears her hair in buns or single braids.

Full tailbone appeals to me -- I like the idea of feeling my hair brushing my butt or belly.  And hopefully the shrinkage wont put it at my shoulders! I'd love MBL curly hair.

I say "If you can grow it, go for it!"  



brg240 said:


> so I watched Anna Bolena on PBS last night and it starred Anna Netrebko. And her hair in the end looked so pretty and long! It got me wondering, how long do you want your hair to grow? Is hl the end?
> 
> I think i may just go for knee length. Maybe to see if i can achieve it  I should be able to reach that by age 28. Or however long i can go. Maybe idk. But then i was thinking how much of a bother that would be... So maybe not that but I'm going to go for full classic.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 21, 2012)

regina07 said:


> Wow - until I joined LHCF, I didn't think my hair would grow past MBL!   I now know it'll grow if I put time and effort into caring for it ... just don't know what length would be too much for me.
> 
> Definitely not knee and probably not classic.  I'd end up being one of those "mature" women who wears her hair in buns or single braids.
> 
> ...


ITA love bsl MBL curly hair it's just beautiful 
I don't see why people get caught up in the
 I just graduated college I need serious hair so I look more mature chop chop I'm a new mom chop off the hair or 
I'm whatever age chopping off the hair will make me look more youthful it's brainwashing to me American culture is the only one that encourages women to keep their hair short like a man 
Everybody else does elegant updos  buns braids 
I'm going to rock my length now later and when it all turns grey too

I wish I had a link to where Frederik Fekkai says that the only reason to cut hair short over 50 is if you've damaged it and never took care of it if it's healthy and you like long hair keep it long.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy Monday Ladies!!!! Time for an update...I've been low manipulating it but I recently started taking some medication and the side effects include thinning/shedding hair.  Therefore, I have incorporated Garlic into my vitamin regimen to hopefully combat the shedding. I am also thinking of adding Glucosamine too. How are y'all doing?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 30, 2012)

I just got some two strand twists done, so I don't have to worry about my hair for a while. I plan to keep them for two weeks, twist out, then get a new set. I'll probably dust too while my hair is twisted.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 1, 2012)

I trimmed an inch a week or so ago and am ready to trim another inch on Monday night.

I had to do another thorough detangling today after washing and DC'g. *sigh* I still have a section that needs detangling. I gave up. The rest of it is detangled and the sections are banded. Celie braids are not enough to keep my ng stretched. I'll definitely have to start banding to really get the root area.

I'm 41 wks post texlax so, thoroughly detangling is a hassle. I'm getting anxious to rid these bonelaxed ends, thinking that detangling would be less troublesome not having to worry about the point of demarcation and then ends tangling.

*sigh* I guess I won't be doing regular length checks since I'm trimming away my progress. But on a good note, as the thickness comes down and then bonelaxed ends are being cut, my hair should look better overall. 

Headed to order a CreaClip.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Feb 2, 2012)

I did a length check last night and I am now at WL! Now on to HL.


----------



## Curlykale (Feb 2, 2012)

(intruder silently entering this thread for 7 seconds for an adrenaline rush just like @LaFemmeNaturelle  )


----------



## regina07 (Feb 3, 2012)

It's been a good 2 weeks.  The frustration I had with my hair the beginning of Jan went away!  Thank goodness.

I haven't had much time to deal with my hair -- that probably helped ease the frustration, too.  My hair is growing and I think faster than it was.  On the other hand, I'm seeing slight breakage the past week.  I'm sure it's because I haven't done protein DC and have slacked off on my daily sealing.

I'm plan to up my DC'ing and get back to routine with my vitamins and M&S.  Other than that, I'm cool with daily buns or twists.  Right now I'm not feeling the need to 'show it off'  but after my length check Apr 1, who knows??


----------



## cch24 (Feb 3, 2012)

I haven't posted in this thread in a long time. I'm taking my senior pictures today (graduating from college in may!!!) and I'm getting my hair straightened this afternoon. I won't let her trim, but I may trim before I wash my hair and get my curls back. I'll post a picture.


----------



## cch24 (Feb 3, 2012)

Length check!


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 3, 2012)

cch24 beautiful hair lady!  Congrats on being a graduating senior too!


----------



## WyrdWay (Feb 4, 2012)

cch24 said:


> Length check!




^_^ That is  beautiful!!!


----------



## regina07 (Feb 4, 2012)

cch24 Gorgeous!  I love the U-shape of it.

Congrats on your upcoming graduation, too!


----------



## goldielocs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd like to join, but I have a question: are we talking about the HL that comes just below the booty or at the curve of the hip? I haven't read through the entire thread so if this has already been answered, sorry about asking it again.

 I've looked at different charts and the lables are different. Either way, I'm cool with joining. I've been using this chart. http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...B64B7FBD86201CAD9533E9D399B8D813E&FORM=IQFRBA

The pics in my sig are sort of old so I'll post a pic after I wash my hair in a few.

Vitals

*Current Length*:Longest locs at TBL with my thickest layers at WL
*Regimen:* Currently using the Deep Moisture Method and wigging as my PS until it gets too hot. Then I'll keep it under headwraps and tams.
*Plans:* I want to even out my layers. I got scissor happy last year and now I seriously regret it. Now that I've figured out how to use wigs to switch up my style when I want a change, maybe my locs can even out- we'll see.
*Hip Length Date:* My longest locs with be there within the year, but it will take a while for my hemline to even out- maybe 2-3 years.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 5, 2012)

goldielocs said:


> I'd like to join, but I have a question: are we talking about the HL that comes just below the booty or at the curve of the hip? I haven't read through the entire thread so if this has already been answered, sorry about asking it again.
> 
> I've looked at different charts and the lables are different. Either way, I'm cool with joining. I've been using this chart. http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...B64B7FBD86201CAD9533E9D399B8D813E&FORM=IQFRBA
> 
> ...


 
Um, well....speaking for myself, HL is at the top of hipbone or where the hips start to flare out. Below the booty (in that first length chart pic) is classic length.

So, er, I think you're lost. I think you're looking for either the ~ TBL 2012 Challenge ~ or the TL 2011 ON AND CRAKIN thread. If your loc'd hair is hanging out at TBL, girl! I can only imagine how long it is if you unloc'd it. I think that's what Foxxylocs did. In any case, you got some hurr ova thurr.  And, you're waaaaay post HL.


----------



## goldielocs (Feb 5, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Um, well....speaking for myself, HL is at the top of hipbone or where the hips start to flare out. Below the booty (in that first length chart pic) is classic length.
> 
> So, er, I think you're lost. I think you're looking for either the ~ TBL 2012 Challenge ~ or the TL 2011 ON AND CRAKIN thread. If your loc'd hair is hanging out at TBL, girl! I can only imagine how long it is if you unloc'd it. I think that's what Foxxylocs did. In any case, you got some hurr ova thurr.  And, you're waaaaay post HL.


 

Thanks!!! I just took some pics and I'm so mad at myself because if hadn't cut them last year I'da been at CL... oh well. There are plenty of worse things to complain about....

Thanks again.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm planning to trim another inch tomorrow night. I did one a couple weeks ago. I'm gonna get rid of these scrawny relaxed ends and thicken up this hemline by the end of the year for sure. I'm pretty excited.


BTW, I DC my hair yesterday with a mixture of egg yolks, honey, aloe vera gel, Aussie Moist with sage and fenugreek EOs added. My hair LOVED it and feels WONDERFUL! :reddancer: I'm a happy camper right now. This after a frustrating detangling incident a few days ago.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Feb 6, 2012)

I been slipping bad on my hair lol. But now imma get back on my game.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 6, 2012)

It's ok Kn0ttyByNatur3, we all get down sometimes!!! But we're here to cheer you up!!!


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanx Janet' for the encouragement!!! My hair and I appreciate it. woohoo!!!


----------



## tiajanae (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm in! New to LHCF so help me out ladies with all the terminologies (especially identifying textures).. 

Current Length: waist length (15 inches)
Goal Length: hip length (25 inches)


----------



## LaVgirl (Feb 14, 2012)

Just a quick update.... Been feeling kind of bored and un-inspired with my hair lately.... and it doesn't help that I'm also crazy busy trying to graduate in June and manage my two businesses. Bleh. At least I'm leaving it alone mostly.
It doesn't even feel long anymore like it did when it was straight lol...I did some bantu knots after I washed my hair last week and when I took them down on Sunday, the curls were somewhere above my shoulders :-/ 

Okay, enough complaining lol, gotta get back to work. Hope everyone's HJ is going well so far this year!

tiajanae your hair is beautiful!


----------



## GIJane (Feb 14, 2012)

It sure is some lovely heads in this thread. Love coming in here just to view the pics and steal some regimens. 



Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Hey ladies, I just wanted to say that I've started taking my vitamins again, more so for my skin and nails but they do help hair growth. I feel kinda crazy taking prenatal vitamins though...


 
Aireen what is the brand of prenatals that you take? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Feb 14, 2012)

LaVgirl said:


> Just a quick update.... Been feeling kind of bored and un-inspired with my hair lately.... and it doesn't help that I'm also crazy busy trying to graduate in June and manage my two businesses. Bleh. At least I'm leaving it alone mostly.
> It doesn't even feel long anymore like it did when it was straight lol...I did some bantu knots after I washed my hair last week and when I took them down on Sunday, the curls were somewhere above my shoulders :-/
> 
> Okay, enough complaining lol, gotta get back to work. Hope everyone's HJ is going well so far this year!
> ...




LaVgirl Your hair is delicious n thick! I can't wait to get back to WL only 4-5 inches. Your pic makes me happy.


----------



## mssoconfused (Feb 14, 2012)

I am so joining this challenge. Not sure if I will be doing anything special other than continuing to use VAiN products. I'm working on an ayurvedic line to help with strength....that's about the only new thing I think I will incorporate. Oh...maybe I'll be more diligent with the oil rinses and pre-poos.


----------



## mssoconfused (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh...doubt I'll be able to participate in any real updates. Probably won't straighten my hair again until Dec 2012. :-|


----------



## Aireen (Feb 15, 2012)

GIJane said:


> Aireen what is the brand of prenatals that you take? If you don't mind me asking.



GIJane, at the moment I'm taking Nature's Bounty Your Life Multi Prenatal DHA for now. I'm probably going to switch after this bottle or the next just to test the waters. I'm liking this one though, I don't know if it's just me but I SWEAR my new growth is more resistant against the relaxer since taking them. I also have tons of energy and sleep better when taking them.


----------



## tiajanae (Feb 16, 2012)

So i guess i should add my hair regimen.. Ladies take a look and tell me what you think, looking to make changes if need be...

Products:
-Nioxin hair vitamins
-Garlic Shampoo
-Mega Tek Rebuilder
-Wild Growth Hair Oil

The Routine:
-each Wednesday and Sunday I wash my hair with the Garlic Shampoo (making sure to let sit in scalp for 5 mins on second wash)... then rinse and add my mega-tek/wild growth hair oil mixture.. braid my hair in 2 Indian braids and wear it that way until Sundays (gotta get cute for church )
- i take my Nioxin hair vitamin each day (is anyone noticing hair growing in odd places from this product? hmmm)
-i flat iron my hair once a month just to measure it and see my progress)
-avergae growth is .5-1inch per month

On April 1st I'll be getting  my hair in braids but i'll still be doing the same regimen while in braids.


----------



## baladi0822 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA... my now 9 week old baby boy has kept me pretty busy!  

@leona2025... thank you! and your hair is absolutely beautiful.  To answer your question, my hair went from the picture on my profile to the length on the second picture in 13 months, from October 2010 to November 2011.  I did trim a couple of times, but no more than 1-2 inches.  I think I retained about 5 inches of growth during that time.


----------



## tiajanae (Feb 21, 2012)

baladi0822... So inspired!!!


----------



## tiajanae (Feb 23, 2012)

Yayyyy! Got my products today: swanson garlic oil soft gels, gnc hair skin and nails formula, and Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner. Time to have some fun. Happy growing


----------



## regina07 (Feb 25, 2012)

Just checking in to "my" threads .. I updated in "W"Hip but wanted to update here. 

Did an "unofficial" length check today and I'm happy with where my hair is. I didn't think there was any change from Nov 2011 (my siggy pic) and immediately thought "crap! I've had a lot of breakage!" But once I compare the pics, I can see there's been growth.

Today: colored my hair (thought it was deep dark brown but it's deep auburn!), DC'd with Joice K-Pak reconstructor and AOGPB, then sealed with EVCO/castor oil before sitting under a dryer. I really like drying my hair in pigtails under the dryer -- I get lots of shine and bounce and my ends are protected.

Followed that up with flat iron but not to the point of bone straight -- I like the fullness keeping slight waves gives me. So my hair is 80% straight.

So no length check for me in march unless I get a trim. My goal is the white towel by May!


----------



## regina07 (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I'm going through hair anorexia ...... because my hair doesn't seem long to me.  

WOW ... for those of you who have gone through this: how did you snap out of it?


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 26, 2012)

regina07 said:


> I think I'm going through hair anorexia ...... because my hair doesn't seem long to me.
> 
> WOW ... for those of you who have gone through this: how did you snap out of it?



regina07 try looking at all your pictures you have of your hair growth. Just keep looking at them until you get happy at what you see. Look from year to year.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 26, 2012)

regina07 said:


> I think I'm going through hair anorexia ...... because my hair doesn't seem long to me.
> 
> WOW ... for those of you who have gone through this: how did you snap out of it?



When my hair is out for a length check, I spend time focusing on how great my new length feels; how long it feels. And of course, I take my length shot pics.

I usually don't keep my hair out long so hairnorexia sneaks up on me pretty quickly.  But to get over that, like Shadiyah said, I look at my latest pics and recall the amazing "feeling" that I had of it "feeling" long.  And then I may compare my pics to starting and previous length check pics to remind myself that my har continues to grow.

I don't spend much time looking at past lengths because this is what my mind aready remembers and will readily accept.  You have to keep reminding yourself of your NEW cuurent length and back that up by recalling how great it felt.  We remember and believe what we feel more than what we see.  It also helps to go back and read everyone's comments after you post your latest pics.  This type of support will serve as confirmation.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Feb 29, 2012)

baladi0822 your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey, just cruising around for some inspiration. I hope everyone makes it to gorgeous hip length hair! I will be back in this challenge for 2013.


----------



## tiajanae (Mar 1, 2012)

Did an unofficial length check today... Comfortably at 16inches  will do length shot March 31st and hopefully reach 17inches. Also starting my GNC hair pills, garlic pills, and omega 3s tomorrow. Feeling motivated!


Starting length: 15inches
Current length: 16inches
Goal length: 25inches


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Mar 1, 2012)

baladi0822

OMG! your hair is beautiful.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Mar 10, 2012)

i've had to straighten TWICE this week for interviews! i'm worried I've done some damage - what can i do to lessen the damage as much as possible? Should I moisturize & seal? Do a protein? Any suggestions?!?!


----------



## eocceas (Mar 10, 2012)

wyldcurlz said:


> i've had to straighten TWICE this week for interviews! i'm worried I've done some damage - what can i do to lessen the damage as much as possible? Should I moisturize & seal? Do a protein? Any suggestions?!?!


 
Alternate protein then moisture treatments every week for the next mo...1 week protein, 1 week moisture. 

How high was the temperature and did you use some sort of heat protectant? I wouldn't panic just yet. Assess your hair once you've washed it and see if you've suffered any heat damage. Whenever I've put any strain or stress on my hair I just go back to the basics, to bring balance back to my hair.


----------



## eocceas (Mar 10, 2012)

March length check @15. Also forgot to mention, this month is my 3 yr naptural anniversary as well as 2 yr BC.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 11, 2012)

regina07 said:


> I think I'm going through hair anorexia ...... because my hair doesn't seem long to me.
> 
> WOW ... for those of you who have gone through this: how did you snap out of it?



When my hair was longer...i used to simply lay down in bed and spread my hair over my pillow to see how far over the pillow it would go....i miss how it went over the pillow to the tip of the mattress....that always snapped me out of it

Strange, i know


----------



## wyldcurlz (Mar 11, 2012)

eocceas said:


> Alternate protein then moisture treatments every week for the next mo...1 week protein, 1 week moisture.
> 
> How high was the temperature and did you use some sort of heat protectant? I wouldn't panic just yet. Assess your hair once you've washed it and see if you've suffered any heat damage. Whenever I've put any strain or stress on my hair I just go back to the basics, to bring balance back to my hair.



eocceas i think the temperature was in the mid-to-high 300 degree range. i don't really know. i had to do it 3 times this week. twice to straighten and another time to touch up and then to curl it.  

how do i know what heat damage looks like? prior to this, i hadn't straightened in just a little over 4 months.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok. After the last few months of having my hair down. I'm back to my senses. I started buning because this humidity has already gotten out of hand. I need to post some pics soon


----------



## regina07 (Mar 11, 2012)

Too cute!   And I may try it the next time I flat iron my hair.



SmilingElephant said:


> When my hair was longer...i used to simply
> lay down in bed and spread my hair over my pillow to see how far over the pillow it would go....i miss how it went over the pillow to the tip of the mattress....that always snapped me out of it
> 
> Strange, i know


----------



## regina07 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hair looks good!


eocceas said:


> March length check @15


----------



## regina07 (Mar 11, 2012)

wyldcurlz - Others may disagree with me but I don't think the rare flatironing 3x in a week will cause heat damage ... unless your hair is fragile to begin with?  If it's healthy, it should bounce back.

eocceas had a good suggestion.  I flatiron my hair 1-2x a quarter, usually 2-3 passes at max heat and touch up the roots 1x during the week.  Next time I wash I do a pre-poo conditioning treatment, moisturizing shampoo then an intense DC with protein and moisturizing conditioners.  I check for how it acts when it dries -- if my curls are bouncy and elastic, all's good.  If they're dry, limp and frizzy, I do another protein DC followed with a good moisturizing conditioner then make sure I baby it (PS, M&S, sleeping in bonnet, etc).

Heat damaged hair looks fried, has no elasticity, won't hold a curl, more breakage than usual.



wyldcurlz said:


> eocceas i think the temperature was in the mid-to-high 300 degree range. i don't really know. i had to do it 3 times this week. twice to straighten and another time to touch up and then to curl it.
> 
> how do i know what heat damage looks like? prior to this, i hadn't straightened in just a little over 4 months.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Mar 12, 2012)

regina07 said:


> wyldcurlz - Others may disagree with me but I don't think the rare flatironing 3x in a week will cause heat damage ... unless your hair is fragile to begin with?  If it's healthy, it should bounce back.
> 
> eocceas had a good suggestion.  I flatiron my hair 1-2x a quarter, usually 2-3 passes at max heat and touch up the roots 1x during the week.  Next time I wash I do a pre-poo conditioning treatment, moisturizing shampoo then an intense DC with protein and moisturizing conditioners.  I check for how it acts when it dries -- if my curls are bouncy and elastic, all's good.  If they're dry, limp and frizzy, I do another protein DC followed with a good moisturizing conditioner then make sure I baby it (PS, M&S, sleeping in bonnet, etc).
> 
> Heat damaged hair looks fried, has no elasticity, won't hold a curl, more breakage than usual.



Thanks regina07 - that is such helpful information. 

You can tell I've been a long and loyal LHCFer because i'm scared of heat! Any heat! and bun religiously....even though i HATE how i look in them. i'd definitely given myself a major guilt trip about the straightening but wanted to do it for some interviews. I'm going to pre-poo, wash and DC after and alternate protein and moisture for the next few weeks...just baby my hair and my ends for a bit. Its already summer and due to circumstances beyond my control, i straighten more often in the summer (long story.)

Anyway, THANK YOU to both you and eocceas for the suggestions and the help!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 12, 2012)

*Hey Ladies, I've come to join you on this Journey to Hip Length. I'm back at my starting point because of a big cut I did a few months back, but I'm happy to be starting healthy  *

*Current Length:** In between MBL and WL*

*Regimen Plans:**Braiding my way to HL. . . Washing once or twice a week or as needed ((I'm doing the Insanity workout so I trend to have to wash more often)) Using Giovanni Direct Leave In Conditioner and Moisturizing with S~Curl/Carefree Curl/Pink lotion and Coconut Oil/Olive Oil on my scalp *

*Hip Length Date:**December 31, 2012*​


----------



## tiajanae (Mar 15, 2012)

My hair after Joico mosturizing balm.. Shiny and very manageable! Loving it...


Starting length: 15inches (from nape) Jan 1st
Current length: 16inches Mar 1st
Goal length: 25inches


----------



## NJoy (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ Looking good tiajanae


----------



## brg240 (Mar 16, 2012)

hey ladies. nothing to report, my hair is pretty much the same. Except .8 - 1" longer. So I'll probably reach hl by the end of June. And then I'll chop the rest of my relaxed ends off and start the process over again.


----------



## eocceas (Mar 20, 2012)

Phony pony with a long time kinky curly wig of mine. It can no longer fit over my entire head so I've found a new purpose for it.
Hair is in a twisted bun...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm in. I'm definitely at waist now so I know I can do this! Put me down Janet'!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 22, 2012)

I need this thread to keep the scissors away from me lol. I started a "no trim challenge" but I think this thread would have sufficed . I'm going to get hip length this year.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm going to do an initial check now, see where I'm at so I can record my starting point.


----------



## tiajanae (Mar 22, 2012)

Having a hair depression :crazy: . Yesterday I washed, deep conditioned, and sealed. But for someone reasn, a BUNCH of hair came out. All in my sink and in my hands (Ugh). Not just long shedding strands, but little breaking ones as well. All I kept thinking is, Im wearing my protective styles, keeping my hair moisturized, giving myself weekly protein treatments, and sealing! What the heck can this be?? This is the problem I have with fine/thin hair. It will grow and grow and grow. But the thickness and volume seems to never happen. I feel like cutting back to APL and starting over. But I know this phase will pass. The only time I didn't see this type of shedding and hair loss was when I was Ovation-ing all last year. Literally retained 5 inches of hair in 7 months of using that stuff, with no split ends! 

Maybe it's time for me to go back to what I know erplexed

Any suggestions guys???


----------



## WyrdWay (Mar 25, 2012)

tiajanae said:
			
		

> Having a hair depression :crazy: . Yesterday I washed, deep conditioned, and sealed. But for someone reasn, a BUNCH of hair came out. All in my sink and in my hands (Ugh). Not just long shedding strands, but little breaking ones as well. All I kept thinking is, Im wearing my protective styles, keeping my hair moisturized, giving myself weekly protein treatments, and sealing! What the heck can this be?? This is the problem I have with fine/thin hair. It will grow and grow and grow. But the thickness and volume seems to never happen. I feel like cutting back to APL and starting over. But I know this phase will pass. The only time I didn't see this type of shedding and hair loss was when I was Ovation-ing all last year. Literally retained 5 inches of hair in 7 months of using that stuff, with no split ends!
> 
> Maybe it's time for me to go back to what I know erplexed
> 
> Any suggestions guys???



Maybe be this shed was just a flook, or a seasonal shed?


----------



## eocceas (Mar 25, 2012)

tiajanae said:


> Having a hair depression :crazy: . Yesterday I washed, deep conditioned, and sealed. But for someone reasn, a BUNCH of hair came out. All in my sink and in my hands (Ugh). Not just long shedding strands, but little breaking ones as well. All I kept thinking is, Im wearing my protective styles, keeping my hair moisturized, giving myself weekly protein treatments, and sealing! What the heck can this be?? This is the problem I have with fine/thin hair. It will grow and grow and grow. But the thickness and volume seems to never happen. I feel like cutting back to APL and starting over. But I know this phase will pass. The only time I didn't see this type of shedding and hair loss was when I was Ovation-ing all last year. Literally retained 5 inches of hair in 7 months of using that stuff, with no split ends!
> 
> Maybe it's time for me to go back to what I know erplexed
> 
> ...


 


You're hair may be Protein sensitive. Try doing less protein treatments, maybe every other week or even 1x a month and see what happens. Keep doing everything else you're doing but incorporate Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner, try garlic vits, and Jamaican Black Castor Oil (JBCO) on your scalp for thickness...try these for the next couple of months. You'll see a huge difference. But don't be discouraged...Good luck


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 26, 2012)

*Hey Ladies, how are you all doing?...*​


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 26, 2012)

^^Staying positive. I WILL not put scissors to my hair this year.
I don't care if my ends look like string by mid year . I won't do it.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 26, 2012)

tiajanae said:


> I'm in! New to LHCF so help me out ladies with all the terminologies (especially identifying textures)..
> 
> Current Length: waist length (15 inches)
> Goal Length: hip length (25 inches)




I'm so long torso'd! 15 inches on me would be like apl LOL. I'm 25 inches right now and I'm at waist length.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 26, 2012)

tiajanae said:


> My hair after Joico mosturizing balm.. Shiny and very manageable! Loving it...
> 
> 
> Starting length: 15inches (from nape) Jan 1st
> ...




So pretty!!!


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Still trucking along! Finally hit MBL. YAY!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am now 2.5" to 3" away from HL! I am so excited and cannot believe it!! My hair has never been this long before, but I am ready the achieve it. Let's go ladies!


----------



## regina07 (Mar 27, 2012)

ShawnC said:


> I am now 2.5" to 3" away from HL! I am so excited and cannot believe it!! My hair has never been this long before, but I am ready the achieve it. Let's go ladies!



So Exciting!  As NJoy exemplifies, if you can believe it, you will achieve it!  We'll see at HL by mid-year.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Mar 27, 2012)

regina07 hanks for the encouragement! Love your hair!


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Mar 28, 2012)

^^^ Congrats, sis!!!!! GROW! GROW! GROW!


----------



## tiajanae (Mar 29, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I'm so long torso'd! 15 inches on me would be like apl LOL. I'm 25 inches right now and I'm at waist length.


 

That's interesting. How are you measuring your hair? From the nape of the neck (the very back of your head) or the top of your hair? Because when i measure from my crown I'm around 33inches but I think that is such an inaccurate measurement because not all hair strands are that length, especially the back. I measure from the nape because the strands of hair that stretch the longest down my back are there and it gives a more accurate reading of how long each strand is..


----------



## tiajanae (Mar 29, 2012)

eocceas said:


> You're hair may be Protein sensitive. Try doing less protein treatments, maybe every other week or even 1x a month and see what happens. Keep doing everything else you're doing but incorporate Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner, try garlic vits, and Jamaican Black Castor Oil (JBCO) on your scalp for thickness...try these for the next couple of months. You'll see a huge difference. But don't be discouraged...Good luck


 

I was thinking maybe it was too moisturized. Usually the protein stops all breakage whereas my hair has a natural tendency to become oily even when no product is applied so when it's extremely moisturized it becomes limp and weak. I also use Alopecil Garlic Shampoo weekly, Nutrine Garlic Hot Oil treatments monthly and a daily Garlic Capsule. I also seal with a JBCO/Argan Oil mix. 

On a happier note, I tried my regimen with less agression this week. I didnt wash in the sink like I normally do, detangled in sections, and did some finger combing instead of my normal wide tooth comb. Lot less hairs in the sink . Also did an unofficial length check and hit 17inches! Yay me!! 1inch of growth this month. Just in time for my March 31st progress pic! Take that breakage!hahaha


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 29, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> ^^Staying positive. I WILL not put scissors to my hair this year.
> I don't care if my ends look like string by mid year . I won't do it.



*SerenavanderWoodsen, You must have been a cutter in your past LoL .... That sounds good to me, I'm rooting for you all the way. Hide the scissors  *​


Kn0ttyByNatur3 said:


> Still trucking along! Finally hit MBL. YAY!



*Kn0ttyByNatur3, congratulations on making MBL *​


ShawnC said:


> I am now 2.5" to 3" away from HL! I am so excited and cannot believe it!! My hair has never been this long before, but I am ready the achieve it. Let's go ladies!



*ShawnC,  I'm excited for you, your do close  *​


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you PeculiarDaye!!!!


----------



## regina07 (Mar 30, 2012)

tiajanae said:


> That's interesting. How are you measuring your hair? From the nape of the neck (the very back of your head) or the top of your hair? Because when i measure from my crown I'm around 33inches but I think that is such an inaccurate measurement because not all hair strands are that length, especially the back. I measure from the nape because the strands of hair that stretch the longest down my back are there and it gives a more accurate reading of how long each strand is..



I was thinking of this earlier.  My nape hairs are not as long as the layers on top of them.  I realized this is is why when I wear my hair curly, I get tangles and matting along my neck line.  My length comes from the hair at the top of my head...I only hope my nape hairs eventually grow to HL/TBL with the rest of it! erplexed


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you Kn0ttyByNatur3  and PeculiarDaye.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Janet' how is your hair doing? I remember that you posted you would do a length check in March so was just checking to see how it was going with the new color.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2012)

ShawnC said:
			
		

> Janet' how is your hair doing? I remember that you posted you would do a length check in March so was just checking to see how it was going with the new color.



ShawnC Funny you ask!!! I'm sitting in the salon seat as I type!!! Back at dontspeakdefeat aka Tamika Bell's salon. I'll let you know


----------



## LaVgirl (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats!!! Kn0ttyByNatur3 and ShawnC


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks LaVgirl!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm in this challenge. Well. I cut about an inch last month. I don't regret it. My hair was much easier to manage after. I cut it wet.  

I haven't straighten yet this year but my hair retaining length. I thought of straightening in a few weeks. But now that my braid out is between apl and mbl I don't think I want to.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 2, 2012)

Just updating briefly. I'm 4months post relaxer. Still have my hair in braids. I'm relaxing at the end of the month. Can't wait!!! My hair has grown a lot in 4months. I'll do an official length check after my relaxer. But I was redoing my braids last night and was pleasantly surprised at my length.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats on ya growth bigbrowneyez!!!


----------



## prospurr4 (Apr 2, 2012)

Congratulations @bigbrowneyez! I remember your heartbreaking post in December after your experience with the SHS. You seem to rebounding nicely, which is great. 

OT: I absolutely love the bluntness of your ends! How often do you trim? Do you self-trim or allow a stylist to do it?

Thanks!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Apr 3, 2012)

* Congratulations bigbrowneyez 

Beautiful hair by the way  *​


----------



## eocceas (Apr 5, 2012)

tiajanae said:


> I was thinking maybe it was too moisturized. Usually the protein stops all breakage whereas my hair has a natural tendency to become oily even when no product is applied so when it's extremely moisturized it becomes limp and weak. I also use Alopecil Garlic Shampoo weekly, Nutrine Garlic Hot Oil treatments monthly and a daily Garlic Capsule. I also seal with a JBCO/Argan Oil mix.
> 
> On a happier note, I tried my regimen with less agression this week. I didnt wash in the sink like I normally do, detangled in sections, and did some finger combing instead of my normal wide tooth comb. Lot less hairs in the sink . Also did an unofficial length check and hit 17inches! Yay me!! 1inch of growth this month. Just in time for my March 31st progress pic! Take that breakage!hahaha



1" in a month!! Chile you ain't losing any hair lol...I want that problem


----------



## tiajanae (Apr 9, 2012)

So the first quarter of 2012, i sucessfully maintained 2 inches of new growth moving me from 15inches of hair to 17inches. this qtr I wanted less manipulation but at the same time a lil style.. Love my new 3/4 wig! will have in until mid may then take down and reinstall leaving til end of june to complete my second quarter... 

Starting length January 2012: 15inches
Current length March 31st 2012: 17inches
Goal length this year: 21inches
Goal length overall: 25-30inches


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 9, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:
			
		

> Just updating briefly. I'm 4months post relaxer. Still have my hair in braids. I'm relaxing at the end of the month. Can't wait!!! My hair has grown a lot in 4months. I'll do an official length check after my relaxer. But I was redoing my braids last night and was pleasantly surprised at my length.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Love your hair


----------



## LaVgirl (Apr 9, 2012)

My first natural length check of the year. I'm a little surprised at my progress as well (especially since I haven't given it the best of care this year) ... it pulls down to the same length (maybe a little longer) as my hair was when it was straightened in January.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 9, 2012)

tiajanae said:


> So the first quarter of 2012, i sucessfully maintained 2 inches of new growth moving me from 15inches of hair to 17inches. this qtr I wanted less manipulation but at the same time a lil style.. Love my new 3/4 wig! will have in until mid may then take down and reinstall leaving til end of june to complete my second quarter...
> 
> Starting length January 2012: 15inches
> Current length March 31st 2012: 17inches
> ...


 
tiajanae I'm confused. Is that a 3/4 wig or a sew in? Looks good on you.


----------



## lalla (Apr 10, 2012)

LaVgirl I love your hair! What's your regimen?

I'm updating a bit late. I'm surprised my hair has grown in the past year. I cut a lot. I'm maybe 1.5 inches away from WL.


----------



## regina07 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ladies - checking in after a few busy weeks of travel!  I thought I was having seasonal breakage because for the past 2 weeks I've seen nothing but little broken hairs.   Couldn't figure it out and was starting to stress about it.

I think my hair doesn't like braids, or rather the crimping of my hair from braids.  See I've been wearing pocahantas braids a lot while traveling because I don't like having my bun rub against airplane seats.   M&S and braiding doesn't work for me -- my hair gets too wiry and dry!

This weekend, while in Vegas, I M&S with avj+glycerin+water followed by my castor oil/shea butter blend and put my hair in 8 twists.  Each day I spritzed with avj+water and retwisted.  My hair is back to soft, bouncy and no breakage!

I'm gonna give it extra TLC as soon as I'm back from NYC but twists are the way to go right now.

Every week/month seems to bring something new!


----------



## regina07 (Apr 10, 2012)

lalla, LaVgirl -- love your hair!  Both your heads of hair look strong and healthy.


----------



## regina07 (Apr 10, 2012)

Agree with NJoy -- Tiajanea, your hair looks amazing!


NJoy said:


> tiajanae I'm confused. Is that a 3/4 wig or a sew in? Looks good on you.


----------



## tiajanae (Apr 10, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @tiajanae I'm confused. Is that a 3/4 wig or a sew in? Looks good on you.


 
its a 3/4 wig. It's sewn down around the perimeter. so the middle is completely untouched by needle and thread. and a small amount of my edges are left out. Thanks, it costed an arm and a leg, but a good investment nevertheless..


----------



## NJoy (Apr 10, 2012)

tiajanae said:


> its a 3/4 wig. It's sewn down around the perimeter. so the middle is completely untouched by needle and thread. and a small amount of my edges are left out. Thanks, it costed an arm and a leg, but a good investment nevertheless..


 
Girl, I had to pray and meditate over your response to be sure I understand what you're saying.   I think I get it.  It's a partial wig that's sewn in place and the top and front are left open for blending your hair?  I'm slow today.

In any case, it looks good.  Where'd you get it and how much did you "invest". Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## LaVgirl (Apr 16, 2012)

lalla I wash my hair with shampoo every 1-2 weeks. During the warmer months, I shampoo every 2-3 weeks with lots of co-washes or everyday water rinses in between. I usually detangle when I wash, either with my fingers or a wide tooth comb and/or Denman brush. I try to deep condition before every shampoo.
Moisturize with my homemade leave-in conditioner, air dry and a protective style (usually large twists in a bun). Re-moisturize every 3 days or whenever I feel my hair needs it. During warm weather, I do more out styles though (a puff, braid-out, etc.)


----------



## lalla (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot!
So you DC before shampooing? Why?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I was just checking on your updates for some inspiration. I am MBL (layered) right now and I did my BC in January. I am happy with that and will join you ladies in pursuit of hip length January 2013 as I will be waistlength by the end of this year. Please don't forget to add me when the new thread is started or tag me. Thanks! Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaVgirl (Apr 19, 2012)

I DC before shampooing because I'm kinda lazy when it comes to my hair and it's way more convenient. I don't know if the shampoo after the DC is canceling the effect of the DC but I have seen some other people do that too so I figure it's okay. I do find myself doing more DCs after shampooing in the summer and vice versa, in the winter.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 19, 2012)

Relaxer update!!!  I got a relaxer today after 18weeks (4.5 months) and i'm so excited about the progress.  3inches in 4.5months. I went from the 9 (last pic) to the 12.  I'll take straight pics next time i wash, but i got it curled after the relaxer.  I'm exactly 1in from WL (the 13 on the shirt).  Can't wait!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 24, 2012)

just posted updates in fotki


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 25, 2012)

Lucia the link didn't work for me


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Didn't work for me either Lucia.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @Lucia the link didn't work for me


 
Ms. Tiki

I found it.  Link


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Lucia said:


> just posted updates in fotki


 
Nice progress.  I love the curly ponytail and updated avi pic.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 25, 2012)

NJoy Thanks!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Relaxer update!!! I got a relaxer today after 18weeks (4.5 months) and i'm so excited about the progress. 3inches in 4.5months. I went from the 9 (last pic) to the 12. I'll take straight pics next time i wash, but i got it curled after the relaxer. I'm exactly 1in from WL (the 13 on the shirt). Can't wait!


 
Your hair looks fabulous!  Great job!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 25, 2012)

NJoy 

Ms. Tiki
updated my siggy  link


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 25, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:
			
		

> Relaxer update!!!  I got a relaxer today after 18weeks (4.5 months) and i'm so excited about the progress.  3inches in 4.5months. I went from the 9 (last pic) to the 12.  I'll take straight pics next time i wash, but i got it curled after the relaxer.  I'm exactly 1in from WL (the 13 on the shirt).  Can't wait!



bigbrowneyez gorgeous! And awesome growth!  Whts ur regimen!?


----------



## brg240 (May 14, 2012)

what no activity for 19 days?  lol not that i'm super active either 

Hope everyone is doing well? (Along with your hair.  I was wondering if anyone else hates the feeling of hair on their back? I really dislike when my bun touches my necks/shoulders. Right now i have my hair in two cornrows and i put my bonnet on because i didn't like it touching my back.   This is the same reason i don't like really long earrings, touching my shoulders 

Anyway here is a pic from feb, I saw today on fb. Thought my hair was cute. Can't wait til it's even longer next year.


----------



## NJoy (May 14, 2012)

^^^  It is cute!  Beautiful braid!


----------



## Lucia (May 14, 2012)

brg240

co-signing, with NJoy 
Now that's, a BRAID! 
How long is your hair now?


----------



## brg240 (May 14, 2012)

thank you NJoy, i think braids are the best. 

Lucia, thank you.  It's grazing hl now.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 16, 2012)

brg240 said:


> what no activity for 19 days?  lol not that i'm super active either
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well? (Along with your hair.  I was wondering if anyone else hates the feeling of hair on their back? I really dislike when my bun touches my necks/shoulders. Right now i have my hair in two cornrows and i put my bonnet on because i didn't like it touching my back.   This is the same reason i don't like really long earrings, touching my shoulders
> 
> Anyway here is a pic from feb, I saw today on fb. Thought my hair was cute. Can't wait til it's even longer next year.



  Just had to pop in and tell you how wonderfully thick and beautiful your braid is.  You are definetly doing things right.


----------



## brg240 (May 17, 2012)

^aww thanks! It used to be so much thinner because of the relaxed ends, I'm so glad it's thicker now. I actually wish it was thicker like this but my hair just isn't that dense.

Also, I absolutely adore your hair, it's so gorgeous. I hope to be there one day. 

Ladies I posted a comic that might interest you all

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=620103


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 17, 2012)

brg240 said:


> ^aww thanks! It used to be so much thinner because of the relaxed ends, I'm so glad it's thicker now. I actually wish it was thicker like this but my hair just isn't that dense.
> 
> Also, I absolutely adore your hair, it's so gorgeous. I hope to be there one day.
> 
> ...



 Well maybe your hair won't be like that just as my fine thin hair willl never be but you look like you are on your way to having a head of hair like deany55 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD1KNN9Bpxkl

 Just keep up the good work and enjoy your hair.


----------



## LaVgirl (May 19, 2012)

Hey, everyone, 
I've been super busy finishing up school, that's why I haven't been on here as often as I would like. Anyways, this week I changed my mind and decided to be a part of graduation. It's less than a month away so lots of last-minute prep. I was trying to decide whether I should straighten my hair or not. I kinda want to just for a change of pace and it would be so much easier to style it so the cap will fit but on the other hand, 1. I'm anxious that I will be disappointed at the progress since I straightened in Jan. and 2. I've always thought that it sends a bad message when black people always straighten their hair for special occasions, especially mothers. Like natural hair is not good enough for it. I don't have any kids so maybe this should not be my concern but I was wondering what you all think about it??
Sorry if this is not the appropriate place to post this. Feel free to remove it.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 20, 2012)

LaVgirl said:
			
		

> Hey, everyone,
> I've been super busy finishing up school, that's why I haven't been on here as often as I would like. Anyways, this week I changed my mind and decided to be a part of graduation. It's less than a month away so lots of last-minute prep. I was trying to decide whether I should straighten my hair or not. I kinda want to just for a change of pace and it would be so much easier to style it so the cap will fit but on the other hand, 1. I'm anxious that I will be disappointed at the progress since I straightened in Jan. and 2. I've always thought that it sends a bad message when black people always straighten their hair for special occasions, especially mothers. Like natural hair is not good enough for it. I don't have any kids so maybe this should not be my concern but I was wondering what you all think about it??
> Sorry if this is not the appropriate place to post this. Feel free to remove it.



I didn't straighten my hair for graduation either. I wore twists and my cap fit fine over them.


----------



## NJoy (May 20, 2012)

brg240 said:


> ^aww thanks! It used to be so much thinner because of the relaxed ends, I'm so glad it's thicker now. I actually wish it was thicker like this but my hair just isn't that dense.
> 
> Also, I absolutely adore your hair, it's so gorgeous. I hope to be there one day.
> 
> ...


 
brg240

Zowie!  That braid is awesome!  And I think it's cool how it loops back up and over her shoulder. If only...*daydreams*... Ah well.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 21, 2012)

Just popped in for inspiration. I just dusted and am not feeling my hair now but I will not cut, I promised that no matter how skimpy my ends look, I will not cut for 2012...


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2012)

[USER=326843 said:
			
		

> LaVgirl[/USER];15974451]Hey, everyone,
> I've been super busy finishing up school, that's why I haven't been on here as often as I would like. Anyways, this week I changed my mind and decided to be a part of graduation. It's less than a month away so lots of last-minute prep. I was trying to decide whether I should straighten my hair or not. I kinda want to just for a change of pace and it would be so much easier to style it so the cap will fit but on the other hand, 1. I'm anxious that I will be disappointed at the progress since I straightened in Jan. and 2. I've always thought that it sends a bad message when black people always straighten their hair for special occasions, especially mothers. Like natural hair is not good enough for it. I don't have any kids so maybe this should not be my concern but I was wondering what you all think about it??
> Sorry if this is not the appropriate place to post this. Feel free to remove it.


 
I'm not part of this challenge but I hope you don't mind my answering.

For years, people have changed their hair for special occassions. People get something new to wear and do something different to their hair. Of course not everyone but many people. Even before this surge of natural hair, people with curly hair got it straightened, people with straight hair curled it up. Switching up your style does not make your every day style not good enough. It is merely just putting your hair in a style that you may not wear every day, which is why it is considered "special". It is not special because it is better, it is "special" because its not your every day. 

So if you choose to straighten it, because you want something different, you have no reason to feel badly. And if you choose to wear your hair in one of your more every day styles, that is fine too.


----------



## regina07 (May 22, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Just popped in for inspiration. I just dusted and am not feeling my hair now but I will not cut, I promised that no matter how skimpy my ends look, I will not cut for 2012...



I feel ya! on this!  I feel I've become the dusting queen because every time I look at my ends, I see nothing but splits and SSK.  Hair's growing but I'm not retaining.

I'm seriously considering a 3-6" cut back to BSL/MBL.  It's bad.erplexed


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (May 24, 2012)

Trimming my ends this weekend! I am so excited! Nothing like some fresh ends to keep things flowing for the growth journey.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 24, 2012)

regina07 said:


> I feel ya! on this!  I feel I've become the dusting queen because every time I look at my ends, I see nothing but splits and SSK.  Hair's growing but I'm not retaining.
> 
> I'm seriously considering a 3-6" cut back to BSL/MBL.  It's bad.erplexed




regina07, I did this last May ., still have the pics to prove it  went from past waist up to mid back, just past bra strap. I had to even my ends up, they were super stringy. Your ends look fine to me....


----------



## constance (Jun 10, 2012)

Mid-year check in: Claiming hl.  True, my ends leave much to be desired but they're healthy so I'm leaving them alone. (Last trim was around 10/09.) 

HHG, ladies!  (sorry pic is so big.)


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 10, 2012)

.........


----------



## NJoy (Jun 10, 2012)

constance said:


> Mid-year check in: Claiming hl. True, my ends leave much to be desired but they're healthy so I'm leaving them alone. (Last trim was around 10/09.)
> 
> HHG, ladies! (sorry pic is so big.)


 
constance

Ow Ow!!! I love it! Your hair looks thick and fab ('course, it always has)! Great job!


----------



## marta9227 (Jun 11, 2012)

constance gorgeous! REGGIE PLEASE!

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 11, 2012)

constance

That is bananas!!!! I thought my hair was thick and feared managability at WL but gurrrlll you're gifted!!!! That's some serious thickness! *bows down*


----------



## constance (Jun 12, 2012)

marta9227 said:


> constance gorgeous! REGGIE PLEASE!
> 
> Sent from my evo 3d y'all!



marta9227

Thanks for the question. My regime has changed a bit over the years-I hope this does not sound evasive. Let me provide an example.  Washing, dcing, and applying a leave-in 1x every two weeks worked beautifully for 1.5yrs. In Jan I realized this regime was not working (end breakage) and immediately eliminated the leave-in & began spritzing with water and applying evco/evoo every 3-4 dys.  Since I'm not using the leave-in I shampoo when my hair needs it...maybe every 3 wks? And even then, I do not use as much shampoo as before bc there is little to no build up.

The products I use:
1) Aussie Moist shampoo-I do not swear by this I just haven't looked for anything else

2) AOHSR

3) EVCO & EVOO-Cold pressed, whatever is the cheapest

IMHO, the most important thing is to watch your hair so that you notice as quickly as possible when something is not working/has stopped working.


----------



## constance (Jun 12, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> constance
> 
> That is bananas!!!! I thought my hair was thick and feared managability at WL but gurrrlll you're gifted!!!! That's some serious thickness! *bows down*



pre_medicalrulz

Thank you!  I'm sort of like those people who've lost a lot of weight and have to revision themselves mentally.  My hair has always been thin. The individual strands are fine *and* I just never had a lot of them. Now I'm not sure about anything-some of my strands are very thick and I actually have more strands.  

I think my bad hair practices were causing all of my thick strands to break and as a result my hair was thin.  And I erroneously thought all my strands were fine bc I never babied my hair long enough to retain my uber fragile thicker strands. 

Your hair looks lovely and it will be a true mane once it hits WL!


----------



## regina07 (Jun 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!  Congratulations on HL.



constance said:


> Mid-year check in: Claiming hl. True, my ends leave much to be desired but they're healthy so I'm leaving them alone. (Last trim was around 10/09.)
> 
> HHG, ladies! (sorry pic is so big.)


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Wooooooo! That is a pretty head of hair constance. *


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey ladies! Update time :-D. I'm 8weeks post relaxer. I blow dried my hair last night, no flat iron. I think I'm about waistlength tho I won't claim anything until my relaxer in August.  I should pick up another inch by then. Still hoping for HL by dec!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Jun 15, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Hey ladies! Update time :-D. I'm 8weeks post relaxer. I blow dried my hair last night, no flat iron. I think I'm about waistlength tho I won't claim anything until my relaxer in August.  I should pick up another inch by then. Still hoping for HL by dec!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




GO bigbrowneyez, Miss WSL DIVA!!!  CLAIM IT, CLAIM IT!! PRETTY HAIR !


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 15, 2012)

constance - Are you maintaining at HL or are you joining us in the TBL challenge 

I've been meaning to ask, why isn't there a thread for people who have reached their goal length and are maintaining? I would start it, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 15, 2012)

I doubt I will be back at tail this year with one more cut in the plans  I started off tail now I am MBL/WL. Not going to happen.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 15, 2012)

constance said:


> Mid-year check in: Claiming hl.  True, my ends leave much to be desired but they're healthy so I'm leaving them alone. (Last trim was around 10/09.)
> 
> HHG, ladies!  (sorry pic is so big.)




constance 
Wow congratz on reaching HL your hair is thick from root to tip 
Thanks for sharing the regimen adjustment tip it's important 
Are you maintaining or growing on to TL ? 
I mean your hair is superlong and gorgeous rigt now.


----------



## constance (Jun 16, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> constance - Are you maintaining at HL or are you joining us in the TBL challenge
> 
> I've been meaning to ask, why isn't there a thread for people who have reached their goal length and are maintaining? I would start it, but I'm not there yet.



FoxxyLocs, I'm growing to TBL but didn't know about the other thread. Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 16, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen

*OH MY GOD, Obama's  got me laughing so hard, he looks like he works for the British Government, I shouldn't even be on this thread and now I been caught out!!!  *


----------



## constance (Jun 16, 2012)

Lucia said:


> constance
> Wow congratz on reaching HL your hair is thick from root to tip
> Thanks for sharing the regimen adjustment tip it's important
> Are you maintaining or growing on to TL ?
> I mean your hair is superlong and gorgeous rigt now.



Thanks, Lucia!  I've revised my goal so many times.  When I started I was aiming for APL & then I moved onto dreaming about BSL and WL. I thought HL was it but now I'm thinking about CL as a final goal...that'll take a while to reach though. My 2012 goals are full hl & partial tbl.

Your hair looks nice and thick.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 16, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> @SerenavanderWoodsen
> 
> *OH MY GOD, Obama's  got me laughing so hard, he looks like he works for the British Government, I shouldn't even be on this thread and now I been caught out!!!  *


----------



## constance (Jun 20, 2012)

deleted msg


----------



## brg240 (Jul 6, 2012)

so i'm thinking of cutting my hair to waist length again ladies! That was the plan all along but i do like my hair longer so that's why i hesitated. The summer is the perfect time too. I want to try twists again and it's so darn hot. Also my ends could be better, i need to chop off the last of the relaxed ends and I want to give my much shorter layer time to catch up. If i cut 3-4" off they'll only have 4" in between? (and then i'll cut another 3 in dec and it will finally be evenish!)


----------



## eocceas (Jul 10, 2012)

I pressed my hair June 19...Didn't quite make my goal of achieving WL for my b'day but I'm still pushing forward and pretty darn pleased with the results I got. I trimmed about an inch off that was long over due.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jul 10, 2012)

eocceas said:


> I pressed my hair June 19...Didn't quite make my goal of achieving WL for my b'day but I'm still pushing forward and pretty darn pleased with the results I got. I trimmed about an inch off that was long over due.



So full and pretty!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 10, 2012)

eocceas said:
			
		

> I pressed my hair June 19...Didn't quite make my goal of achieving WL for my b'day but I'm still pushing forward and pretty darn pleased with the results I got. I trimmed about an inch off that was long over due.



This is what I want my hemline to look like 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Jul 10, 2012)

eocceas said:


> I pressed my hair June 19...Didn't quite make my goal of achieving WL for my b'day but I'm still pushing forward and pretty darn pleased with the results I got. I trimmed about an inch off that was long over due.


 
OMG, of course you're pleased with it.  Your hair is flawless!  Nice job!


----------



## brg240 (Jul 11, 2012)

eocceas your hair is just gorgeous, the fullness and shape is just amazing.

NJoy I love seeing Jasmine in your sig. I loved her when i was a kid (i thought i'd look like her when i was 16 too *I did not*  ) but anyway i look and think i'm coming for your hair girl +_+ 

I'm not sure where to share this so i'm sharing this here. I took this pic back in jan but it was during hyh so I couldn't share  But, I liked how it looked, though sadly the image reduction makes it look less cute :/


----------



## LaVgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello, everyone,
I know this update is very late but these are my length check pics from when I had my hair straightened for my graduation last month. Sorry about the black shirt - hopefully you can still see where my hair falls. I think it's about halfway between my natural waist line and hip bone.


----------



## eocceas (Jul 11, 2012)

LaVgirl said:


> Hello, everyone,
> I know this update is very late but these are my length check pics from when I had my hair straightened for my graduation last month. Sorry about the black shirt - hopefully you can still see where my hair falls. I think it's about halfway between my natural waist line and hip bone.





Be-U-t-FULL!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 11, 2012)

Gorgeous hair, ladies. I LOVE the pics. KUTGW and keep 'em coming!


----------



## lalla (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I cut about 2 inches off my hair. Might cut more. I'm thinking about getting a TWA. Don't know yet but it's sure I won't make it to Hl this year. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 18, 2012)

um ladies do any of you wrap your hair? i'm trying and i'm failing  i watched a few vids on how to do it but it is so not working


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 19, 2012)

I haven't wrapped my hair since it was BSL. After a certain length I couldn't get it right anymore.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## regina07 (Jul 19, 2012)

I tried wrapping my hair when it was flatironed and, unfortunately it was too soft to stay.  I ended up with indents from the clips or my scarf fell off.

Good luck and if it works, please post pictures!


----------



## brg240 (Jul 19, 2012)

kinda wrapped it, um i never wrapped it before so yeah but it stayed straight. It was nice when i took it off but it didn't last long. I don't think hl hair is conducive to wraps at all. 


I do have a pic though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My hand is at my hip but it stretches all the way down to my tbl/crack but i'm going to trim a couple inches `later today


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 19, 2012)

Stopping by to say hi and see everyone's progress


----------



## regina07 (Jul 19, 2012)

brg240
Gorgeous!  Your hair looks so healthy and thick.  Did you trim it to HL?


----------



## brg240 (Jul 19, 2012)

regina07 thanks 

I'm actually going to trim it a bit above hl but not yet. I'm getting ready to go somewhere. I'll do it later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## regina07 (Jul 19, 2012)

Funny .. just saw my signature in my reply to brg240 and thought I'd give y'all an update.  No pics unfortunately because I'm at work and my hair's in a bun

But

there's definite improvement!  I use Kerastase 1-2x a week for intensive DC, spritz with water/glycerine combo followed by castor/coconut oil seal.  I stopped combing it daily and finger comb instead.

I added MSM and Silica to my daily 30,000 mcg of biotin.  Been taking the biotin since October and don't see any more improvement.

Still sleep with silk cap and silk pillowcases.  This makes a huge difference in my moisture levels!

My problem is I keep thinking there should be a day (or a period of days) when I slide my hands down my hair and have no hair on them.  That doesn't happen.  I am constantly shedding, having mid-strand breakage or split end breakage.  Yet, my hair is soft, springy (my nice way of saying shrinkage and elasticity!) and feels moisturized.

IDK.  

I'm gonna post pictures next week (wed or thur) after I flatiron or roller set.  I'm off to Kansas City to visit my man and he loves my hair straight.  I'll be happy if it's the same length as my last check in March.

Thanks for the encouragment ladies!


----------



## brg240 (Jul 23, 2012)

maybe you need more protein? But I'm glad your hair is doing better.
I wonder what i did with my biotin, i bought some but never took it out of fear of making my skin worse.


----------



## regina07 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you brg240!  That's exactly what I'm trying to do -- up my protein.

I found some Cantu Shea Butter leave-in this weekend while in Chicago and I've been using it every day.  Tomorrow I'll do a protein DC (maybe use egg in my joico)

Biotin hasn't done anything to my face (hmm, just like I haven't seen a difference in my hair.... ) I'm taking it until I finish the 3 bottles and then no more.

How did you trim turn out?


----------



## regina07 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Ladies - 
I think I can claim HL but also see the damage from the past few months.  As much as my ends need a cut, I'm holding off until the next time I flatiron before giving myself a .5 inch trim.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey ladies.  I've been MIA.  The lil one is keeping me super busy.  I don't think I have time to even maintain hip length hair.  I stopped focusing on my hair and growth.  I'm just lucky if I leave w/my hair combed these days.  I had it braided for a while.  Anyway I think I'm going to cut it to midback or brastrap length and maybe grow it back out when she's a little older.  I"m going to decide this week and I'll post pics whatever I do.


----------



## tiajanae (Aug 2, 2012)

It's been a looong time. Between graduation, work, and starting my master's program, I haven't been here in a while. But nevertheless me and this hair have still kept at it. Exciting news to report...

so i got some individuals on May 23 by this awesome friend of mine and decided to leave in for 3 months. At 10 weeks through (yesterday) the suspense was killing me. NEw growth is so crazy in my head I had to take a peak. So in to the bathroom at work I go, take down a braid and couldn't , I mean couldn't, believe my eyes. I stretched the unbraided strands of hair and I'm not overexaggerating when I say they were longer than the darn braids! Of course a pic isn't possible with all the other braids in my head, but I have 3 more weeks left until they come down and I can finally measure. I miss my hair!! When i braided it I was 17 inches solid. Hopefully I retained two full inches of hair and can claim 19 inches (we shall see ). Only 2 inches away from my goal this year and hopefully I reach Hip Length... I'll post pics of the new growth shortly..


Starting Length: 15 inches
Current Length: 17 inches
Goal Length this year: 21 inches
Goal Length Overall: 25 inches


----------



## tiajanae (Aug 2, 2012)

day 1 and week 6 in braids...


----------



## Millyj (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll be cheering you ladies on as well.  I haven't been on here since 2010 -  and now I'm on yet another journey...My goal now is to just get to mid back length...Keep up the growing ladies!


----------



## leiah (Aug 2, 2012)

I had a baby 2 months ago and my goal was to have waist length hair by the time I could see my waist again





I think I will make that goal.  slowly losing inches on my waist and gaining them in my hair.

My hair growth is definitely going to slow down.  I stopped taking my vitamins because they make me nauseous now and I'm starting to shed.  I also moved to a new climate and none of my products are working here.

I have not used silicones for a long time but I think I need them here and will purchase all new products once the ones I have are used up.

I am bunning every day with a hair stick.  My ends look really good.  I haven't trimmed since march.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 6, 2012)

leiah I just had a baby 3 months ago. Congrats to you!
I am wearing my hair in braids and twists for low manipulation so I can retain as much length as possible. HL her we come!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 6, 2012)

leiah I just had a baby 3 months ago. Congrats to you!
I am wearing my hair in braids and twists for low manipulation so I can retain as much length as possible. HL her we come!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 19, 2012)

My hair is bent on the side cause it was in a clip, but it is a U shape now.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 19, 2012)

I am not sure if this is WL or MBL, but at least it has grown.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2012)

leiah

Gorgeous hair, love the thickness and length great progress I think you're HL already BTW.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 19, 2012)

brg240 GGGGIIIIIRRRRRRRL! All that gorgeous hair and then bam!  A real nice bum!  Yes honey, you inspire me!  Great job!


----------



## brg240 (Aug 20, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> @brg240 GGGGIIIIIRRRRRRRL! All that gorgeous hair and then bam!  A real nice bum!  Yes honey, you inspire me!  Great job!


 lol well thank you


----------



## marta9227 (Aug 20, 2012)

All the ladies who posted those awesome pics KNOW they need to post reggies or links to current reggies lol


----------



## Lucia (Aug 27, 2012)

brg240
Awesome progress congratz on reaching HL TL 
:woohoo:


----------



## brg240 (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks lucia!

oh my gosh ladies, I've been having more shedding for some unknown reason and I saw something about adding garlic to oil or your conditioner. I did both and my shedding increased and my hair is so dry and it keeps breaking.  i'm going to step away from diy stuff for a while


----------



## Lucia (Aug 27, 2012)

brg240 said:


> thanks lucia!
> 
> oh my gosh ladies, I've been having more shedding for some unknown reason and I saw something about adding garlic to oil or your conditioner. I did both and my shedding increased and my hair is so dry and it keeps breaking.  i'm going to step away from diy stuff for a while




brg240

Sometimes during a season change we shed hair, mammals I mean in general. 
when my hair sheds I do protein DC then Moisture DC right after. HTH


----------



## Mertzy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sooo much hair porn in this thread


----------



## LaVgirl (Sep 29, 2012)

9.23.12 length check  The waistband of my skirt is sitting directly on my hip bones so I have about 1 - 1 1/2" left to reach hip length....in the back anyway lol.

I have a quick question: Has anyone here ever tried some type of yogurt deep conditioner? I think I want to try so I would love any feedback you can give.


----------



## LaVgirl (Sep 29, 2012)

Ooooh I'm loving all the new hair pics, too!


----------



## leiah (Sep 29, 2012)

LaVgirl - gorgeous!

I just bought some plain full fat yogurt today.  Ill use some for cooking and the rest in my hair.  Ive never used it before, I was thinking about mixing it with fenugreek and then shampooing because its going to stink.


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 1, 2012)

leiah Thank you!! If it's not too much trouble, please let me know how it turns out!


----------



## regina07 (Oct 7, 2012)

UPDATE: 
I'm not making HL by Dec 2012. I trimmed 3 inches today. And this is after a 2" trim in May and dustings since. Since my hair grows slowly, it looks like I'm back to my 2011 year end length (mbl? wl?).

My ends were a mess, over the summer I wasn't retaining length and the shedding had me worried I'd start seeing bald spots. I can't fight hormones and menopause!

On the good side, I have a serious frizz halo from new growth.

I can focus on weightloss while re-committing to growing healthy hair.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 8, 2012)

regina07 said:


> UPDATE:
> I'm not making HL by Dec 2012. I trimmed 3 inches today. And this is after a 2" trim in May and dustings since. Since my hair grows slowly, it looks like I'm back to my 2011 year end length (mbl? wl?).
> 
> My ends were a mess, over the summer I wasn't retaining length and the shedding had me worried I'd start seeing bald spots. I can't fight hormones and menopause!
> ...



regina07 
Somtimes if your trying to loose weight you may not be getting all the nutrients you need are you taking vitamins or having a protein shake at least 2 x a week cause working out means you burn up more nutrients.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 8, 2012)

regina07 said:


> UPDATE:
> I'm not making HL by Dec 2012. I trimmed 3 inches today. And this is after a 2" trim in May and dustings since. Since my hair grows slowly, it looks like I'm back to my 2011 year end length (mbl? wl?).
> 
> My ends were a mess, over the summer I wasn't retaining length and the shedding had me worried I'd start seeing bald spots. I can't fight hormones and menopause!
> ...



regina07 
Your hair is still pretty and long just get off the cutting wagon for a bit and you'll be fine. 
Somtimes if your trying to loose weight you may not be getting all the nutrients you need are you taking vitamins or having a protein shake at least 2 x a week cause working out means you burn up more nutrients.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 8, 2012)

regina07 your hair is gorgeous. You did a great job on the trim.


----------



## regina07 (Oct 9, 2012)

Lucia, BostonMaria -- thank you both for the encouragement and support!   I've never been 'cut' leery because I always thought "it's hair! it grows" but over the past year I've lost that fearlessness. 

I didn't want to cut it but seeing a strand of hair with 8-12 splits told me I had to.  That's like keeping a dead pet alive just because you can't say goodbye!  

Absolutely I want my hair to be HL!  It's easy to grow to BSL but longer requires work.  I haven't had hair this long since my teens and I'm now 50.   I was too focused on the goal (growing my hair to HL/TBL) and not accepting that my menopausal body may not be ready for that.   I mean, really, who wants 5 strands of TBL hair?  I think I'm better with 20 strands of mbl hair. 

Today my hair feels great -- ends are thick and smooth, "halo" was held down by eco-styler and bun felt soft and silky.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 9, 2012)

regina07 said:


> UPDATE:
> I'm not making HL by Dec 2012. I trimmed 3 inches today. And this is after a 2" trim in May and dustings since. Since my hair grows slowly, it looks like I'm back to my 2011 year end length (mbl? wl?).
> 
> My ends were a mess, over the summer I wasn't retaining length and the shedding had me worried I'd start seeing bald spots. I can't fight hormones and menopause!
> ...


 
regina07

Your hair looks fab. You did a great job. Small investment in the health of your hair, honey.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 9, 2012)

regina07 I think that the toughest part of growing hair past MBL is keeping those ends looking good.  I also do self-trims and I've had to choose between being close to my TBL goal or cutting it back to WSL due to split ends.

I have been trying to get to TBL for like 2 yrs no lie LOL  I think I might be like 1/2 inch away (not 100% sure because of shrinkage).  If I get my hair professionally done I will know whether I'm there or not. I also know that my stylist is going to recommend a trim.  Blah I don't wanna do it.

BY THE WAY, was reading your blog and OMG I want all of your Chanel purses!!  You definitely don't look 50 at all.  Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 9, 2012)

NJoy
Love the new avatar pic. 
I'm looking for that post of your BC and I still can't find it? 
Can anyone post the link please.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 9, 2012)

Lucia said:


> @NJoy
> Love the new avatar pic.
> I'm looking for that post of your BC and I still can't find it?
> Can anyone post the link please.


 
Lucia

Lank!


----------



## regina07 (Oct 10, 2012)

um, I admit I have a chanel addition .... I think i'm up to 10 or 11 purses out of 80!  taking pictures of all them is like caring for my hair!  Too much time.  thank you for the compliment about not looking 50 and about my hair.

I must say -- I haven't given my hair a 2nd thought.  it's long enough to twist into a bun ... which is how I wear it 90% of the time.  the other 10% I wear it out when I go visit 'my man' in kansas.



BostonMaria said:


> @regina07 I think that the toughest part of growing hair past MBL is keeping those ends looking good. I also do self-trims and I've had to choose between being close to my TBL goal or cutting it back to WSL due to split ends.
> 
> I have been trying to get to TBL for like 2 yrs no lie LOL I think I might be like 1/2 inch away (not 100% sure because of shrinkage). If I get my hair professionally done I will know whether I'm there or not. I also know that my stylist is going to recommend a trim. Blah I don't wanna do it.
> 
> BY THE WAY, was reading your blog and OMG I want all of your Chanel purses!! You definitely don't look 50 at all. Your hair is gorgeous.


 
NJoy - thank you for the support!  you are one of hair idols and your BC was one reason I decided to let my raggedy ends go.


----------



## tiajanae (Oct 25, 2012)

So I've been gone a while but I've really gotten down to business with this hair stuff! I've been doing the 2inches in 4 months challenge along with the MN 4 month challeng. Well needless to say, I may definitely be hitting my goal of hip length this year! The MN mix has worked really well for me giving me 1.5inches of growth in the last 2 months. My current length is 18inches and I'm trying to squeeze two more out before the year ends. May I also add that I've been using the hairfinity and MSM as supplements which I also think may contribute to the success I've been getting. I took my braids down yesterday and flat ironed last night. It was my first flat iron since June so needless to say I know there's been some growth because it took me twice as long to flat iron and my arms were super tired. Anywho, here's some updated pics! HHG


----------



## regina07 (Oct 27, 2012)

tiajanae - NICE growth.  Looks to me like your hair grows in a V and point of the V is just grazing hip.

Congrats and keep up what you're doing!


----------



## NaturalJael (Oct 28, 2012)

According to my calculations, I grow just over .5 an inch per month. I need about 3 inches for WSL and about 5 for HL. So I'm setting interim goals of WSL by summer 2013 and HL by winter 2013. I need smaller goals to help me stay in track. Is anyone else setting interim goals??


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 31, 2012)

LaVgirl said:


> 9.23.12 length check  The waistband of my skirt is sitting directly on my hip bones so I have about 1 - 1 1/2" left to reach hip length....in the back anyway lol.
> 
> I have a quick question: Has anyone here ever tried some type of yogurt deep conditioner? I think I want to try so I would love any feedback you can give.



LaVgirl when you do use the yogurt make sure you puree because it is a mess trying to get it all out of your hair. when ever you use any food product make sure you puree.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Nov 18, 2012)

Recent length check


----------



## LaVgirl (Dec 12, 2012)

Shadiyah OK, definitely will do! Thanks!

ShawnC Your hair is soooo gorgeous!! Makes me want to weep! How do you get it so super straight?


I went to visit my grandmother in SC for 2 weeks so I had a friend blow dry my hair for better manageability. Long story short, it got wet in the rain. My grandmother touched it up for me. She is so sweet !  It's only after seeing this photo that I think WOW, my hair is pretty long! It doesn't feel that long but it looks kinda long to me in the after pics so I thought I would share.

I actually don't think I will be making Hip bone length by New Years, unfortunately.  But hopefully, I will be very close. So maybe by my birthday in May. Hope everyone else's hair journeys are going well!!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Dec 15, 2012)

LaVgirl said:


> Shadiyah OK, definitely will do! Thanks!
> 
> ShawnC Your hair is soooo gorgeous!! Makes me want to weep! How do you get it so super straight?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guinan (Dec 15, 2012)

LaVgirl said:


> Shadiyah OK, definitely will do! Thanks!
> 
> ShawnC Your hair is soooo gorgeous!! Makes me want to weep! How do you get it so super straight?
> 
> ...



The pic with u and ur grandmom is the sweetest thing.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## LaVgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

My flat ironed hair is about 1 1/2" short of Hip Bone Length. So I guess I need to find the 2013 thread pronto lol.


----------



## eocceas (Mar 3, 2013)

Super duper late I know but did not make HL but I did however make it to WL the end of the year. I was in loc extension so I could not do a reveal but could guage w/my new growth. Here is a pic after ab an 1" trim. Congrats to all who made it and those who didn't see ya in HL 2013!!


----------

